# New jersey snow thread 2009-2010



## dieselpusher

tls i got this one this year just sit back this time haha

lets get the ball rolling its right around the corner

hope everyone had a great summer but we all know that winter is what we all want

*let it snow! *payup


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

with all the rain, and the el nino effect back, ive heard the snow should be good 

if only we can have what we had last year, colder though and 2-3x the snowfall total for the season we all would be thrilled!


----------



## dieselpusher

i definatly agree. although i could use alittle more snow than we had this following year


----------



## tls22

Well boys welcome back...down to a chilly 38 here right now.......old man winter is coming. Weather people talking a big game for us...we shall see what happens.


----------



## grandview

You guys should of started this thread back in June when you actually got snow.


----------



## iceyman

grandview;816225 said:


> You guys should of started this thread back in June when you actually got snow.


i wish i could have hooked up the plow in june too bad we dont get anyhting in the summer either


----------



## gkm

first snow in 5 weeks


----------



## 2005_Sierra

if we get as much snow as we did rain this year were in for a doozie


----------



## iceyman

2005_Sierra;817121 said:


> if we get as much snow as we did rain this year were in for a doozie


frekin telll me about it .... never had a summer ... lets have a huge winter


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;816128 said:


> Well boys welcome back...down to a chilly 38 here right now.......old man winter is coming. Weather people talking a big game for us...we shall see what happens.


Wake up Timmy, your having a bad dream! LOL :laughing:


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;817170 said:


> Wake up Timmy, your having a bad dream! LOL :laughing:


lol...how you doing cre? have a good winter pal


----------



## iceyman

hey cre...just admit you wanna come live in the dirty jerzussmileyflag


----------



## Smith2287

Whats up guy's I hope everyone is as excited for winter as I am. I hope everyone had a good summer but winter is right around the corner!!!!!


----------



## ford550

Hopefully all this 6 months of rain turns into 3 months of snow. Mowing has been a b*tch this year. We have been losing at least one day a week for 30 weeks straight. One storm a week would ROCK!!!!!! I would be counting my money in my sleep for sure payup

Good to be back on the site.


----------



## ford550

It's looking good. Taken from Accuweather and Henry's blog, bask in this glory boys:


----------



## iceyman

its too good to be true


----------



## tls22

I will believe it when i see it......they said the same crap in 2001-2002 winter...we got jack....yet to there defense i dont see any red flags that would argue against a good winter for us.......i will say between 30-35 for edison nj......more snow per event then last winter......would say we all plow in december again......prob going to be a few storms like last winter where they only hit good from my area north........yet i do think snj will cash in more......prob a bit above avg for everyone...in a nutshell like last winter....a few more storms and more inches of snow........lets see how i do.......Look out for a big one also...classic miller A bomb like we had in march.........el-nino's favor a huge costal...such as feb 2006...edison had 28 from that


----------



## mkwl

ford550;821228 said:


> It's looking good. Taken from Accuweather and Henry's blog, bask in this glory boys:


NICE! Let's get all of the blizzards between 12/18 and 1/20- when I'm home from college! Or, on the weekends so I can come down to plow!

LET IT SNOW! 

May all of our storms in NJ be at least 3" and be all fluffy snow, no sleet, freezing rain, rain, or combination of the three which turns it to concrete


----------



## iceyman

today is the nicest day of the year.....


----------



## FordFisherman

Accuweather.com has the winter bullseye on exit 142 of the GSP...(give or take a few miles)....


----------



## blk90s13

I gotta see it to believe it


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Well guys, im back again for another winter. forecasts look go so we shall see. Im pretty excited though. Hasnt been this cold this early in years.... Weve been doing leaves for 2-3 weeks now, which is half a month-month earlier than normal for us


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;827607 said:


> Well guys, im back again for another winter. forecasts look go so we shall see. Im pretty excited though. Hasnt been this cold this early in years.... Weve been doing leaves for 2-3 weeks now, which is half a month-month earlier than normal for us


Nice to see you back bud. The leaves are falling like crazy in holmdel.....we are def near peak. Lawns are taking extra long with leaves and branches all over. I think its going to be a fun winter pal. We def need to meet for beers soon.


----------



## forestfireguy

Snowed a little bit in Sparta this morning.................


----------



## forestfireguy

And NOAA issued a winter weather advisory for up to 4" in higher elevations today/tonight..........I'm as excited as the next guy but it's still a bit early, even for me!!!!


----------



## tls22

forestfireguy;828525 said:


> And NOAA issued a winter weather advisory for up to 4" in higher elevations today/tonight..........I'm as excited as the next guy but it's still a bit early, even for me!!!!


Good for you man...just a cold rain here. feels like winter at icys house


----------



## iceyman

tls22;828531 said:


> Good for you man...just a cold rain here. feels like winter at icys house


u got that right.... i had a draft through my room like i was sleeping in the arctic....this cold rain sux


----------



## Lil' Danny

On and off consistent snow-rain ( not sticking , but still snowing ! ) since about 2PM here in Wayne


----------



## mkwl

Supposed to get 4-5" of wet snow up here at school- freakin' insane! Probably gonna be a mess though cause of power lines and whatnot being knocked down- our trees still have 1/2 to 2/3 their leaves on so.....

I'm hoping for no accumulating snow at home in NNJ though- I haven't even gotten all my contracts back yet!


----------



## iceyman

i dotn think you gota worry bout much accumalation...i hope this is a sign to come..


----------



## ford550

I hope this lites a fire under those whom I do not have contracts from yet. We had about an hour of snow before it turned back. It is a balmy 34.2 degrees right now.  My equipment isn't even close to ready. Luckily I have 17 ton of salt left over from last year though.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

tls22;828192 said:


> Nice to see you back bud. The leaves are falling like crazy in holmdel.....we are def near peak. Lawns are taking extra long with leaves and branches all over. I think its going to be a fun winter pal. We def need to meet for beers soon.


You know it bro, the guiseppies scene is getting kind of beat lol


----------



## blk90s13

I had to double take the weather man on news 12 this afternoon he said SNOW wow 

hope to see it south soon


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;829119 said:


> You know it bro, the guiseppies scene is getting kind of beat lol


lol...tell me about it. I like the food there...but im so tired of chicken California and eating lunch with Carmelo...im ready for winter.


----------



## highlander316

ford550;828893 said:


> I hope this lites a fire under those whom I do not have contracts from yet. We had about an hour of snow before it turned back. It is a balmy 34.2 degrees right now.  My equipment isn't even close to ready. Luckily I have 17 ton of salt left over from last year though.


we attempted to mow in that yesterday morning. Didn't get very far lol. Still a mess outside, maybe it'll dry out for this afternoon


----------



## ford550

> we attempted to mow in that yesterday morning. Didn't get very far lol. Still a mess outside, maybe it'll dry out for this afternoon


We attempted to mow too. Only got to 11am before we had to call it. This is crazy, 4 days of rain straight. Imagine if this was snow, we would never see our families again. Would have to keep our eyes open with tooth pics. :crying: but.....payuppayup


----------



## tls22

ford550;830798 said:


> We attempted to mow too. Only got to 11am before we had to call it. This is crazy, 4 days of rain straight. Imagine if this was snow, we would never see our families again. Would have to keep our eyes open with tooth pics. :crying: but.....payuppayup


I would write my mother letters...my gf would dump me...and i would be plowing all day long....that would be sweet......we try to cut thursday also..started at 7am....done by 10.....still have 30 lawns that need to be cut...:crying:


----------



## forestfireguy

It's snowing again and starting to stick up here on the mountain .......I wish my accounts weren't 20 miles away and centered around the office, if it doesn't warm up and keeps going like this we'll have a couple inches here by morning.........


----------



## highlander316

still wet here. Spent about 8 hours in the shop today dicking around on one mower. Still wet tomorrow they are calling for. Basically gotta wait till Monday. We only cut Tues-Friday. So we'll probably skip the Thursdays (lawns aren't growing as much anymore finally), mow the Friday's this Monday (so we don't loose to much $$$), and start all over.

I dunno if I could last that long plowing lol. The money would be sweet payuppayuppayup but after the second day, i'd loose my mind. They say, one inch of rain equals roughly eight inches of snow.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

*Plow rate*

Is anyone near Lawrenceville, NJ who would like to bid about 150k sq. ft. of plowable space? PM me.

Trevor


----------



## DirtyJerzey

well we have a frost advisory for central jersey.... lol


----------



## blk90s13

Its coming are you ready for it ?


----------



## KelleyZP

blk90s13;833639 said:


> Its coming are you ready for it ?


yes yes yes....ive dreamed about snow for the past couple of nights, the snow bug is back, im going to find myself on plowsite again at all hours of the night for the next 6 months


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Im certainly ready... The diesel truck already has had that nice cold diesel smell for the past few weeks and its had me all ready to go... I think were gonna be out there a little bit early this year


----------



## tls22

blk90s13;833639 said:


> Its coming are you ready for it ?


I put the plow on for it


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;834004 said:


> Im certainly ready... The diesel truck already has had that nice cold diesel smell for the past few weeks and its had me all ready to go... I think were gonna be out there a little bit early this year


Yeah i say by the 2nd week of december


----------



## ford550

> Yeah i say by the 2nd week of december


I think it is going to be earlier than that. I am thinking a big Turkey day storm or somewhere around that week + or -.


----------



## ford550

> They say, one inch of rain equals roughly eight inches of snow.


Actually, it depends on the water ratio. Sometime an inch of water equals 6" and sometimes when the ratio is high, like 15:1 it can be a foot and a half. All depends on how wet or dry the snow is.


----------



## highlander316

ford550;834248 said:


> Actually, it depends on the water ratio. Sometime an inch of water equals 6" and sometimes when the ratio is high, like 15:1 it can be a foot and a half. All depends on how wet or dry the snow is.


oh gotcha. I saw it on the Accuweather channel trivia question one time lol. The lawncare company next to my shop has all their plows sitting outside since yesterday lol. I guess they are ready ha.


----------



## blk90s13

Plow is on today will be serviced tomorrow the light bar is on strobes and back up work lights going in this weekend

now only thing left is the white fluffy stuff like this










LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW


----------



## ford550

No snow yet. Not ready. But it will be early, I hope the leaves start falling a little faster. I remember a few years ago when it snowed early and we didn't finish clean/ups. That sucked! The snow melted by Christmas and we went back out and did all our final clean/ups into January  and it didn't snow the rest of the season


----------



## den327

Yeah, It will probably end up being the warmest winter on record.....ooooooooops


----------



## iceyman

im ready for snow


----------



## iceyman

oo and we should get hit right around new years cuz thats when ill be partying right here,,,,,helllll ya


----------



## ford550

Nice....Thank you, now I know we will have snow, you won't be around.:waving:


----------



## iceyman

ford550;847328 said:


> Nice....Thank you, now I know we will have snow, you won't be around.:waving:


im just trying to do my part xysport


----------



## tls22

ford550;835764 said:


> No snow yet. Not ready. But it will be early, I hope the leaves start falling a little faster. I remember a few years ago when it snowed early and we didn't finish clean/ups. That sucked! The snow melted by Christmas and we went back out and did all our final clean/ups into January  and it didn't snow the rest of the season


winter of 2005-2006...we plowed 3 times in the first 2 weeks....then did nothing until the blizzard in febuary...get about 2 feet from that...melted in a week...lol


----------



## ford550

> winter of 2005-2006...we plowed 3 times in the first 2 weeks....then did nothing until the blizzard in febuary...get about 2 feet from that...melted in a week...lol


Yea, that was the winter.


----------



## tls22

I gave this thread a one xysport


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Just stopped in for lunch.... been doing leaves all day, filled the truck up 2 times, leaves are coming down pretty hard now....


----------



## iceyman

and then summer comes back


----------



## tls22

iceyman;856967 said:


> and then summer comes back


Going to be a pretty quite month.....we normal dont have chance of snow until december anyway. Time to get clean-ups done and works on plows. Once the pattern changes look out...i say first week of december. Everyone get ready its coming


----------



## ford550

We aren't even close to ready. Still got 3 weeks of clean/up and a couple landscape/hardscape installations to do. Plows have about 1" of dust on them and are still on the racks.


----------



## tls22

ford550;857422 said:


> We aren't even close to ready. Still got 3 weeks of clean/up and a couple landscape/hardscape installations to do. Plows have about 1" of dust on them and are still on the racks.


same here....i just put tires on....thats it. Im not worried......looks mild for a while.


----------



## ppandr

Anyone here tried switching your residential over to seasonal pricing? Been looking at the numbers/ time and I am thinking that for this year I'd rather be working for a guaranteed $50/hr rate (worst case scenario) than no/little billing at all.

We already are seasonal on our comm's this year.....


----------



## ford550

All my resi's have to give a non-refundable deposit. So I get some money whether is snows or not. Been doing this for years.


----------



## highlander316

even on resi's? They'll go along with this?


----------



## tls22

ppandr;858965 said:


> Anyone here tried switching your residential over to seasonal pricing? Been looking at the numbers/ time and I am thinking that for this year I'd rather be working for a guaranteed $50/hr rate (worst case scenario) than no/little billing at all.
> 
> We already are seasonal on our comm's this year.....


I think it would be hard to sell seasonals to resi customers.....i would def try it for commercial. We can have a huge winter here or only plow once.....so i would think thats the way to go, if you sell it. I think in the next few years alot of people will be going that way.


----------



## ford550

> even on resi's? They'll go along with this?


I take it your talking to me. Yes they go along. Like I said been doing it for years without hesitation. I call it "The I have to be perpared with equipment whether it snows or not fee". It is cheap money to know that they have hired someone that will actually show up. All our resi's are all season customers and most are business professionals, Drs, etc. so they HAVE to be plowed, no excuses with them. There is a high value to that service.


----------



## firsttimeplower

What's up guys here in elizabeth waiting for the GOOD news to actually begin to start. I heard by thanksgiving we should start seeing something, hopefully their right for once. TLS hope to see you soon man lol not at the dealer anymore, see you on the road.


----------



## iceyman

hopefully by thanksgiving we have a glimpse of winter


----------



## tls22

firsttimeplower;861677 said:


> What's up guys here in elizabeth waiting for the GOOD news to actually begin to start. I heard by thanksgiving we should start seeing something, hopefully their right for once. TLS hope to see you soon man lol not at the dealer anymore, see you on the road.


Hey man whats up? I heard ur working for aquila? Did you get that truck? Us 3 need to meet up.....soon. Last i heard im not doing that route anymore...we shall see i guess...would not break my heart.


----------



## blk90s13

Is it snowing in NJ yet ?


----------



## s&mll

Tls you plow for aquila? Out of Sewaren?


Who wants to do my grandmothers house its 2 minutes from his yard?


----------



## tls22

s&mll;864199 said:


> Tls you plow for aquila? Out of Sewaren?
> 
> Who wants to do my grandmothers house its 2 minutes from his yard?


Nah....aquila and firsttimeplower are personal friends of mine......if he cant do it...perhaps i can help you out....but i dunno if i can get to it that early. How do you like your v-plow?


----------



## grandview

Timmy,have you been practicing your circle plowing?


----------



## tls22

grandview;864899 said:


> Timmy,have you been practicing your circle plowing?


lol...no grandpa......just my leaf plowing. You dont even call anymore....i see how it is


----------



## grandview

tls22;864907 said:


> lol...no grandpa......just my leaf plowing. You dont even call anymore....i see how it is


I called ,but your to busy to take it. I knew this long distance thing won't work!


----------



## tls22

grandview;864911 said:


> I called ,but your to busy to take it. I knew this long distance thing won't work!


Dont try to save face on the computer gramps.....i know you got my letters


----------



## s&mll

I just finished repainting that plow a few days ago. Looks much better. Its nice for store fronts. For parking lots is kind of overkill. But comes in handy for cleanups.


----------



## s&mll

Almost 0 backdragging capabilities


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow Fall*

So when is the first snow Fall going to happen hear in NJ ?


----------



## iceyman

not for a at least a month


----------



## ford550

You might be right. I might have to change my outlook. Strong El Nino = NO SNOW for us, only rain.


----------



## tls22

iceyman;866262 said:


> not for a at least a month





ford550;867749 said:


> You might be right. I might have to change my outlook. Strong El Nino = NO SNOW for us, only rain.


If it goes strong everyone east of the Mississippi is screwed. look at it this way up to this point outside of Denver CO, no one has seen snow. That's very odd.Need this pattern to change...good thing its only November.


----------



## tls22

s&mll;865332 said:


> Almost 0 backdragging capabilities


Yeah i have heard for atleast jersey snowfall its a bit of over kill....i want to get one, just money is not there. Plus i dont think i have the lots to justify it. what size is it?


----------



## creativedesigns

LAB INC;866102 said:


> So when is the first snow Fall going to happen hear in NJ ?


Boo! 

There will be NO snow this year for NJ! Im affraid TLS will still be cutting grass in December.

And where the heck is that Iceyman kid, have' ya seen him lately? LOL

pumpkin:


----------



## dannyslawn

First plowable snow in Monmouth County will be during the 2ed week of December.


----------



## fatboyNJ

i think maybe north jersey around 2n week on dec. but for monmouith i think right around xmas we might have our first plowable


----------



## s&mll

8.5' I have never pushed in V. But im in scoop all the time. But hey when we get that 2' storm ill be ready


----------



## iceyman

Hey cre , we made a rule outlawing canadiens that start with the letter C from this thread so go dig a hole with some of ur canuck buddies...


----------



## ford550

Boy, the weather has been beautiful..............for clean/ups and installs. payup


----------



## highlander316

o yea, definately has been real nice (been short sleeves some days)..... until today lol. Starting Saturday seems as if it's gonna be getting cold.


----------



## iceyman

tid bit nipply.... too bad its still bout 20* to warm to snow :crying:


----------



## shovelracer

Finished up the last of the scheduled cleanups today. Took off the loader tonight. It can snow now. Small chance for next week and looks like around the 9th we might be hooking up. Got a cutting edge to change, a new light bar to hook up, some lawn stuff to clean, and it's vacation time.


----------



## ford550

Yeah, maybe something around the 8th. Its been on for a couple days now. The guys should be wraping up the clean/ups by the end of next week. Then we can actually get the plows off the racks and salt spreaders on. I'll have to dust them off first, it's about an inch thick. :laughing:


----------



## tls22

Yeah one more week and i will be done. Going to get my truck and plow ready this weekend. I have a bad vibration in my muffler....needs to be check out. Truck goes in on monday. Have a happy thanksgiving guys...wish you and the ur family's the best. Snow will be here soon. Anyone going to the snow school at Rutgers on thursday? I will be there.


----------



## iceyman

happy turkey day guys,,,, wat a beautiful day,,,,for some foosball and good eats


----------



## DirtyJerzey

got about 1 or 2 weeks of clean ups left and then I am sure there will be one or 2 lone stragglers that call me after all of the snow equipment is on that theyre looking for a clean up...

waiting on some invoices, my ford needs a new exhaust. Also got 8 last minute bids monday, if those go through looks like Im getting another vbox


----------



## iceyman

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ford550

storms on the horizon.........week of the 6th


----------



## highlander316

i was at the LV mall and then went to Applebees on Airport road just before 6pm, and there was some light wet snow coming down.


----------



## tls22

Got alot done today....new fan belt....air filter and battery. Went with the 900 amps......wanted to put the biggest amps in there. what a pain it was getting the fan belt on.........but i did get it on. Got new back-up lights i will install tomorrow. Going to pull the plow out and service that at my parents. Should have everything ready my the end of next week. Looks like winter sets in the 2nd week of december.


Like dirty jersey said i have one week of clean-ups left...then the awful 2-3 people that call right before the snow falls wanting clean-ups. If i have everything away by then...i will prob not do them....not worth my time....with the mowers and oils change for the winter...forget it. Plus i pull the batterys out also.


----------



## grandview

You NJ guys need all the help you can get.

http://www.cpe.rutgers.edu/courses/current/al0236ca.html


----------



## tls22

grandview;878759 said:


> You NJ guys need all the help you can get.
> 
> http://www.cpe.rutgers.edu/courses/current/al0236ca.html


You stalker......im going to teach that class on thursday.....


----------



## grandview

tls22;878768 said:


> You stalker......im going to teach that class on thursday.....


Make sure your left hand turn signal is working!


----------



## tls22

grandview;878773 said:


> Make sure your left hand turn signal is working!


lol...you ever been to somthing like this?


----------



## tls22

First winter storm threat on saturday....it likes to snow on the 5th of december.....hope we can pull it out.


----------



## grandview

It you don't pull it out, you could be in trouble later on.


----------



## tls22

grandview;882199 said:


> It you don't pull it out, you could be in trouble later on.


I take my chances with her on the pill


----------



## Deco

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=19668940001&title=Joe's Final Winter Forecast


----------



## ford550

only time will tell. patience my snow brothers, patience.payuppayuppayup


----------



## iceyman

over/under 25" in englishtown?


----------



## grandview

iceyman;882582 said:


> over/under 25" in englishtown?


For the season?


----------



## fatboyNJ

iceyman;882582 said:


> over/under 25" in englishtown?


im hoping over


----------



## blk90s13

Gotta see it to believe it


----------



## tls22

iceyman;882582 said:


> over/under 25" in englishtown?


with the way you measure i would say way under.....


----------



## DirtyJerzey

sounds promising but who knows.... It certainly has all of the building owners/condo associations all in a panic. One condo complex that I service just bumped their snow removal expense up to $180,000payup yesterday. Thats $80k higher then they ever have before. So we are either in for a huge let down and for an ton of fun


----------



## tls22

Going to need time to work this out......weather models still all over the place.....one has 15 inches....the other has 6...then one has a flurry......shall see what happens.


----------



## iceyman

grandview;882584 said:


> For the season?


go back to buffalo:realmad:


tls22;883083 said:


> with the way you measure i would say way under.....


haha i dont give inches out for nothing...lol but im ready for saturday....


----------



## dannyslawn

Seeing is believing. Lets hope for an early start to a snowy winter.


----------



## MileHigh

You guys might be in for it this weekend.


----------



## ppandr

For two years prior we plowed on the 5th I think. IT IS NOT GOING TO SNOW SATURDAY!!!!!! SHHHH!

How about RU vs WV..... could be the biggest win or just another disappointment....this is the real bowl game-right here right now


----------



## Deco

major ? sounds like john bolaris 

December 5th ...yepper .i'm scheduled to a dry run that day anyway. havent seen a flake yet this year. cant wait to do some 18'4" sweeps with both units .


----------



## ford550

We should all be used to these kinds of forecasts by now. If it slides out to sea we get nothing, if it slides up the coast we get whacked and if it rides the mountains we get rain. It's actually pretty straight forward stuff. I am not ready, but lets hope for scenario #2. payup

Side note: I think it has snowed 4 out of the past 8 years on 12/5 . So I think by statistics, we have a good shot at Sat. Flip the coin boys and there's your answer.


----------



## tls22

Yeah 12/5 has been good to us....im down for a push.....lets see what the weather models say tonight.


----------



## ppandr

ford550;884280 said:


> Side note: I think it has snowed 4 out of the past 8 years on 12/5 . So I think by statistics, we have a good shot at Sat. Flip the coin boys and there's your answer.


12/5 snows......2002, 2003, 2005, AND 2007


----------



## Deco

tut tut , looks like rain


----------



## tls22

Looks like it gets flatten out and shoved east.....some light flakes/rain looks to be the forcast.....first miss of the year......Looks to get cold either way


----------



## ford550

> Looks like it gets flatten out and shoved east[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, I saw that too. You never know with these storms though. We need that negative NAO for blocking to push it back or bye bye storm. First of many misses I think this year. A stormy storm track does not necessarily mean snow for us. Could mean a lot of close calls this year. It's going to be a long winter..................:crying:


----------



## tls22

ford550;884627 said:


> Looks like it gets flatten out and shoved east[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, I saw that too. You never know with these storms though. We need that negative NAO for blocking to push it back or bye bye storm. First of many misses I think this year. A stormy storm track does not necessarily mean snow for us. Could mean a lot of close calls this year. It's going to be a long winter..................:crying:
> 
> 
> 
> What we need it more seperation between to energy in tx and the pac new ull.....yet it does not look like that is going to happen. Like the old saying goes we needed to thread the needel...and its not going to happen. Next week or two has the coldest air in the west and a storm track thats not that favorable for us.....just need to take it day by day
Click to expand...


----------



## DirtyJerzey

didnt really get my hopes up for this one as the models changed very quickly yesterday if you ask me. Would have loved a push but were not even ready. Still need to get salt and calcium. Havent even hooked up the plows or any of that jazz yet. I need to change the fluid in all of my plows, hook the spreaders up and get them cleaned and greased. Still waiting on a last few contracts as well


----------



## dannyslawn

I just placed an order for bulk salt, hould be here Friday. With my luck we'll miss this one. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best!


----------



## iceyman

ya i just changed to fluid and powerwashed the plow last night so im sure itl sit in the same spot for a month and a half:realmad:....idk maybe well get lucky sat but the ground prollly to warm anyway


----------



## iceyman

now there just having fun teasing us


----------



## grandview

Looks like you don't get any.all mine.


----------



## shovelracer

DirtyJerzey;884743 said:


> didnt really get my hopes up for this one as the models changed very quickly yesterday if you ask me. Would have loved a push but were not even ready. Still need to get salt and calcium. Havent even hooked up the plows or any of that jazz yet. I need to change the fluid in all of my plows, hook the spreaders up and get them cleaned and greased. Still waiting on a last few contracts as well


Dude, it's already December what are you waiting for. I can understand waiting on some material or something, but the equipment should have been serviced and tested 2 months ago. Have you never hooked up a plow or spreader only to find out something locked up in storage?


----------



## tls22

shovelracer;885287 said:


> Dude, it's already December what are you waiting for. I can understand waiting on some material or something, but the equipment should have been serviced and tested 2 months ago. Have you never hooked up a plow or spreader only to find out something locked up in storage?


I understand what your saying....but i know this guy personally and he is not like that. Just kind of hard to get stuff ready when he needs his trucks for leaf clean-ups and mowers are still out.....i still have not gotten to my plow either....to busy.

Kind of hard to think of getting plows ready...when there is no snow in the forcast and temps have been warm. I need all my days for clean-ups. Thats what is makin me money right now. If its not going to snow......might as well do clean-ups.


----------



## tls22

grandview;885244 said:


> Looks like you don't get any.all mine.


Real smart gv...i did not know our costal storm is forming over the lake.


----------



## iceyman

tls22;885306 said:


> Real smart gv...i did not know our costal storm is forming over the lake.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview

iceyman;885433 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Icey,if you take your 5 year storm total ,you could qualify as a minor league porn star!


----------



## K&Z autorepair

i dont mine him im a firefighter we got alot of old man around their and they are the same


----------



## DirtyJerzey

shovelracer;885287 said:


> Dude, it's already December what are you waiting for. I can understand waiting on some material or something, but the equipment should have been serviced and tested 2 months ago. Have you never hooked up a plow or spreader only to find out something locked up in storage?


Many apologies for not running my business the way you would like it to be ran. My company doesnt sit on our asses not working and waiting for snow. My vehicles are on the road daily out making payup, but I guess I am not blessed to be able to have vehicles that sit around that I dont need to worry about paying for. Truck payments, insurance etc all cost money. 2 months ago in October we were still out cuttin lawns at full force, while the last 1.5months I have been swamped with fall clean ups. id rather work everyday I can and when snow is actually forecasted to then worry about getting equipment together. If they call for snow regardless if I am 5storms into the season or the season is just getting underway I spend the entire day going over all of my trucks and equipment. Taking care of your equipment when stored and having new/newer equipment helps to decrease the chance of things not working, nor would I have a problem locking up anything in storage as my equipment and parts are all in my shop so no issue there.
Though thanks again for the advice 

lol thanks tim for the input, you know how we work lol. When we gonna hit the ?


----------



## ford550

> I understand what your saying....but i know this guy personally and he is not like that. Just kind of hard to get stuff ready when he needs his trucks for leaf clean-ups and mowers are still out.....i still have not gotten to my plow either....to busy.
> Kind of hard to think of getting plows ready...when there is no snow in the forcast and temps have been warm. I need all my days for clean-ups. Thats what is makin me money right now. If its not going to snow......might as well do clean-ups.


Same here. I have got the plows on the racks, salters are still on pallets and trucks are still out doing leaves, landscaping and patios. Don't have time to do much else. That's what sucks about snow where we live. It's just so hit and miss............miss lately, that it's hard to get geared up when its nice and no real shot at snow. If we need to go, we have had everything on and ready to go in about 2 hours before when we had some of those "surprise" forecasts in the past. It is what it is. I haven't ordered any salt (we have 17 ton left over from last year) or calcium (I think I have 10 bags left from last year). I can have that stuff w/in 24 hours if I need to, why lay out the money if I don't have too, cash is king.


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;885596 said:


> Many apologies for not running my business the way you would like it to be ran. My company doesnt sit on our asses not working and waiting for snow. My vehicles are on the road daily out making payup, but I guess I am not blessed to be able to have vehicles that sit around that I dont need to worry about paying for. Truck payments, insurance etc all cost money. 2 months ago in October we were still out cuttin lawns at full force, while the last 1.5months I have been swamped with fall clean ups. id rather work everyday I can and when snow is actually forecasted to then worry about getting equipment together. If they call for snow regardless if I am 5storms into the season or the season is just getting underway I spend the entire day going over all of my trucks and equipment. Taking care of your equipment when stored and having new/newer equipment helps to decrease the chance of things not working, nor would I have a problem locking up anything in storage as my equipment and parts are all in my shop so no issue there.
> Though thanks again for the advice
> 
> lol thanks tim for the input, you know how we work lol. When we gonna hit the ?


np man......you know how we run...balls to the wall from the end of october until the first flakes fly. Im up for a bar night any weekend...just let me kno.


----------



## tls22

ford550;885607 said:


> Same here. I have got the plows on the racks, salters are still on pallets and trucks are still out doing leaves, landscaping and patios. Don't have time to do much else. That's what sucks about snow where we live. It's just so hit and miss............miss lately, that it's hard to get geared up when its nice and no real shot at snow. If we need to go, we have had everything on and ready to go in about 2 hours before when we had some of those "surprise" forecasts in the past. It is what it is. I haven't ordered any salt (we have 17 ton left over from last year) or calcium (I think I have 10 bags left from last year). I can have that stuff w/in 24 hours if I need to, why lay out the money if I don't have too, cash is king.


I agree with you 100%....thats what sucks about this state...we can have 60 inches one winter and 4 the next....it will snow.....i just dont think anytime soon. Last year my first push was on dec 19th.....if i can get a push before xmass...i think of it as a bonus. Last year was pretty good...i would take that winter again. But i guess we will know at the end of march how it will turn out.


----------



## tjlands

shovelracer;885287 said:


> Dude, it's already December what are you waiting for. I can understand waiting on some material or something, but the equipment should have been serviced and tested 2 months ago. Have you never hooked up a plow or spreader only to find out something locked up in storage?


I dont touch a plow until the first week of Dec, unless of course I buy a new one.
And I have a couple of them. 
And to answer your question,* "Have you never hooked up a plow or spreader only to find out something locked up in storage*" 
Who hasn't? So What
This isnt little house on the Prairie.
Anything can be fixed or replaced in hours
This is New Jersey.


----------



## ford550

> This isnt little house on the Prairie.


:laughing::laughing: Some of the guys on here act as though getting their couple trucks ready is a big deal. Heck, I am still short 2 pushers and 1 salt spreader. no worries here.


----------



## tls22

Anyone going to rutgurs tomorrow for the snow and ice removal class? I will be there


----------



## DirtyJerzey

tls22;885682 said:


> Anyone going to rutgurs tomorrow for the snow and ice removal class? I will be there


I was planning on going, but I gotta finish up a fountain/pond job in north jersey which should be all day. Dont think Ill be making it


----------



## shovelracer

Sorry if I gave the impression that we just are sitting around on our trunks. Hardly the case. Run your business's how you want, that's the point right. Glad your business is doing so well. We ourselves saw 10% increase in revenue, paid off 2 trucks, bought some new lawn equipment, and a fleet of new single stage toros. Still missing 1 salt spreader. All possible through 60-80 hr weeks and some staffing cutbacks and our landscaping season officially ends friday. Of course our season is several weeks shorter than you guys down south though. However we can get double the snow. Hope everyone has a good winter.


----------



## iceyman

starting to talk bout saturday but idk if being 60* today helps anything


----------



## Deco

the latest is 1-2".possible salt event .better than nothing


----------



## tls22

Storm has come further west....going to get alot more preciep. Just think pavement temps are to warm.....i could see a salting event out of this after temps drop below 32 sat night. Still will be nice to see flake fall from the sky


----------



## DirtyJerzey

i know this is just going to suck... Really do not feel like loading up all the salters today/tomorrow and have nothing end up happening and then I gotta pull them out on monday. Though if I dont load up I gurantee we can ice. what are your plans?


----------



## iceyman

id say load em up ..... dec 5 is snow day in jersey


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;888365 said:


> i know this is just going to suck... Really do not feel like loading up all the salters today/tomorrow and have nothing end up happening and then I gotta pull them out on monday. Though if I dont load up I gurantee we can ice. what are your plans?


Yeah im getting everything ready...models have shifted....looks like a better event now. Would not be surprise if where under a watch tonight. Lock and load guys


----------



## iceyman

maybe itll rain then freeze and give the snow something to stick to...warm ground is scaring me .... dammm i wanna play in some snowwwww


----------



## highlander316

calling for 1-3" here, looks like it'll be a little to warm though still. Even if we just throw salt, that's fine by me. Not exactly ready to plow yet.


----------



## blk90s13

So is it gonna snow for sure ? haha


----------



## Deco

DirtyJerzey;888365 said:


> i know this is just going to suck... Really do not feel like loading up all the salters today/tomorrow and have nothing end up happening and then I gotta pull them out on monday. Though if I dont load up I gurantee we can ice. what are your plans?


theres no business , like snow business , like no business i know :laughing

looking more n more like a peter pan storm , you know like something MO'ish .lol 
lets face facts here , im locked n loaded .22 ton and ready for fun ... MO you ready ?


----------



## STEVE F 350

tls22;888401 said:


> Yeah im getting everything ready...models have shifted....looks like a better event now. Would not be surprise if where under a watch tonight. Lock and load guys


Results for:

Middlesex County (1 Alert ) 
Winter Weather Advisory 
Issued by The National Weather Servicee

Start time : 03:00 PM EST Sat, Dec 5, 2009

End time : 12:00 AM EST Sun, Dec 6, 2009

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 3 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO MIDNIGHT EST TONIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY. IT IS IN EFFECT FROM 3:00 PM UNTIL MIDNIGHT.

RAIN WILL DEVELOP IN THE REGION DURING THE MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON HOURS. THE RAIN SHOULD BEGIN TO MIX WITH SNOW LATE THIS AFTERNOON. AFTER DARK, THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO CHANGE TO ALL SNOW, WITH ACCUMULATIONS AROUND AN INCH POSSIBLE IN EXTREME NORTHEASTERN MARYLAND, NORTHERN DELAWARE, EXTREME SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA AND CENTRAL AND SOUTHWESTERN NEW JERSEY. IN THE NEW JERSEY COUNTIES OF SOMERSET AND MORRIS, 1 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW IS ANTICIPATED. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO COME TO AN END AROUND MIDNIGHT.

BEING THAT THE GROUND REMAINS FAIRLY WARM, MOST OF THE SNOW ACCUMULATION WILL BE ON UNPAVED SURFACES.

...More information
...RAIN AND SNOW TODAY INTO TONIGHT..

.LOW PRESSURE WAS DEVELOPING OFF THE SOUTHEAST COAST DURING THE NIGHT. THE LOW WILL PROGRESS TO THE NORTHEAST, AND IT SHOULD PASS WELL TO THE EAST OF THE COASTS OF DELAWARE AND NEW JERSEY THIS EVENING. NEVERTHELESS, THE WEATHER SYSTEM WILL BRING PRECIPITATION TO OUR REGION FOR TODAY AND THE EARLY PART OF TONIGHT.

Looks like you guys up north are going to see some fall,nothing but slush along the
coast..


----------



## tls22

Yeah i dont know whats going to happen...they have a advisory out....but temps might kill us.....idk. Im hook-up and see what happens.


----------



## ppandr

Thursday am this week split my right thumb in half down to the bone (actually cut the end and split the bone) on my table saw. If I'm lucky I'll get to keep all of it.

Perfect timing with 2-4" coming. Good thing Ive got a spare joystick control.


----------



## STEVE F 350

ppandr;889765 said:


> Thursday am this week split my right thumb in half down to the bone (actually cut the end and split the bone) on my table saw. If I'm lucky I'll get to keep all of it.
> 
> Perfect timing with 2-4" coming. Good thing Ive got a spare joystick control.


OUCH....Hope all is well..


----------



## tls22

ppandr;889765 said:


> Thursday am this week split my right thumb in half down to the bone (actually cut the end and split the bone) on my table saw. If I'm lucky I'll get to keep all of it.
> 
> Perfect timing with 2-4" coming. Good thing Ive got a spare joystick control.


dear god man...i hope your alright.......you should do very good up in your area.


----------



## MileHigh

Plowing????


----------



## tls22

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Edison NJ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
1245 PM EST SAT DEC 5 2009

.LOW PRESSURE WAS DEVELOPING OFF THE SOUTHEAST COAST THIS
MORNING. THE LOW WILL PROGRESS TO THE NORTHEAST... AND IT SHOULD
PASS TO THE EAST OF THE COASTS OF DELAWARE AND NEW JERSEY THIS
EVENING. NEVERTHELESS... THE WEATHER SYSTEM WILL BRING RAIN AND
THEN SNOW TO OUR REGION INTO THE EARLY PART OF TONIGHT.

DEZ001-MDZ008-012-NJZ008-010-012-013-015>019-PAZ070-071-060500-
/O.CON.KPHI.WW.Y.0010.091205T2000Z-091206T0500Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-KENT MD-MORRIS-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...
MORRISTOWN...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...TRENTON...
PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...
MOUNT HOLLY...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
1245 PM EST SAT DEC 5 2009

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT EST
TONIGHT...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT EST
TONIGHT.

THE RAIN THAT DEVELOPED ACROSS THE REGION THIS MORNING WILL
CHANGE TO SNOW FROM NORTHWEST TO SOUTHEAST THIS AFTERNOON. THE
SNOW WILL THEN CONTINUE INTO THIS EVENING AND THEN END AROUND
MIDNIGHT. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO ACCUMULATE 2 TO 4 INCHES FROM THE
PHILADELPHIA METROPOLITAN AREA NORTHWARD. HOWEVER OVER AREAS
CLOSER TO THE COAST SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF ONLY AN INCH OR TWO ARE
ANTICIPATED.

BEING THAT THE GROUND REMAINS FAIRLY WARM...MOST OF THE SNOW
ACCUMULATION WILL BE ON UNPAVED SURFACES. HOWEVER... THE SNOW
WILL PROBABLY BE HEAVY ENOUGH TO ALSO ACCUMULATE ON ROADWAYS LATE
THIS AFTERNOON AND EARLY THIS EVENING.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW WILL CAUSE
TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED
VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## ppandr

Snowing moderately here now and sticking on soft stuff.

Ouch is an understatement. Been building stuff for 20 years and made easily 100,000 cuts on my table saws. Never with gloves on though. Actually had finished the cut and the glove hits the blade and sucked my finger right in. The surgeon said that preserving the function and length are our only goals....everything else is gravy. You never realize how much you need that extra 1 1/2 of thumb for until its gone.


----------



## tls22

Moderate snow and 32 here...about a half inch on the grass and roads are covered....looks like we might get a push


----------



## carl b

tls22;890166 said:


> Moderate snow and 32 here...about a half inch on the grass and roads are covered....looks like we might get a push


send that my way . I haven't had anything this year .


----------



## STEVE F 350

carl b;890171 said:


> send that my way . I haven't had anything this year .


now thats a loooooooong year..

34 and rain at the jersey shore..


----------



## shovelracer

4" and counting here. Maybe 1-2" on the road, but it's real wet.


----------



## mkwl

tls22;889757 said:


> Yeah i dont know whats going to happen...they have a advisory out....but temps might kill us.....idk. Im hook-up and see what happens.


Tim- do you run ballast in your truck?


----------



## iceyman

lets hope the next 4 hours it comes down hard.... if anything its gonna be slushy


----------



## tls22

mkwl;890188 said:


> Tim- do you run ballast in your truck?


Yeah matt i have a concrete block.....i think i have a picture of it.

This lull is killing us....and salt is kickin its ass....dont think we will have much to do...


----------



## fatboyNJ

here in northern monmouth been mostly rain..snow mixed in for about an hour thats it


----------



## Len90

Maybe just under an inch on colder surfaces. Nothing on the ground. However, it was good to see NJDOT trucks out on the road spreading. Just wish they would have had the plows attached.


----------



## iceyman

well it was a bust... got an inch then it slowed to just about nothing ...:realmad:..o well i guess we gota wait until wed


----------



## shovelracer

Full route here. As little as dry 4" in the valleys and a measured wet 7.5" up on the mountain.


----------



## ppandr

2-4" but melted off quickly, salted everything...not enough to drop the blades.
Kept the 12/5 tradition alive for us....


----------



## highlander316

any where between 1-2" on the pavement (closer to 1); salted most; all of our church accounts got plowed and walks cleaned, don't need any old folks falling this morning lol. One area got close to six inches!


----------



## tls22

I love snow


----------



## tls22

highlander316;891364 said:


> any where between 1-2" on the pavement (closer to 1); salted most; all of our church accounts got plowed and walks cleaned, don't need any old folks falling this morning lol. One area got close to six inches!


Good call man...i would have did the same. It becomes a liabilty issue...thats why i dont go for its sunday we are close bs.........everyone gets salted no matter what. Any pics?


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;891365 said:


> I love yellow snow!


Your Crazy! lol :waving:


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;891391 said:


> I eat yellow snow:waving:


Keep that to urself mr


----------



## forestfireguy

We had about an inch or two on the walks and lots...pretty slushy.....salted and that was it. At home, 35 mins from where we plow I had more like 6.


----------



## nicksplowing

glad to hear most got a chance to make a lil moneypayup nice early x-mas present eh


----------



## tjlands

Good to hear some guys got some work, We only treated some sidewalks early this morning in some seasonal condo contracts. No slush to freeze, no ice anywhere.
Most of my accounts are south of 195, considered "jersey shore " 
Just didnt get cold enough to even freeze the puddles. A couple miles means alot in nj.


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;891859 said:


> A couple miles means alot in nj.


yes it does.... and usually every mile north you go it gets a little more white


----------



## matt7791

i was in west milford near echo lake it came down pretty good got to do some plowing and salting good way to start the year:waving:


----------



## Deco

pushed 3" up in willow grove just above the pa tpk. last sat nite .


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Looks like this blizzard that is paralyzing the whole country is of course going to pass us...... now theyre calling for 2" on saturday


----------



## forestfireguy

They say 1-3 for where we plow and 3-5 for home tonight.........


----------



## matt7791

yup looks like west milford is going to get 3 to 5


----------



## iceyman

monmouth county is gonna get 3 to 5 " of rain lol


----------



## DirtyJerzey

iceyman;894986 said:


> monmouth county is gonna get 3 to 5 " of rain lol


dont forget to factor in the 40mph winds....


----------



## iceyman

DirtyJerzey;895029 said:


> dont forget to factor in the 40mph winds....


oo how can i forget that


----------



## forestfireguy

They backed off the one to three, b******s...........was really looking frward to pushing some snow with the new V plow. ARGH.....Maybe a salt run......Maybe. They saw maybe 1" and rain to follow washing it all away before business opens, therefore clients unhappy if we service......


----------



## Deco

nothing round here in the burbs either . typical philly weather....ice cold artic fri nite and then heavy rain on sat morn . :laughing:


----------



## shovelracer

Just about to walk out the door. 2-3" here, but who knows whats going on in our plow zone. Agreed, we can clear 4" at 6AM, but if at 7AM the lot is clear and it's raining they wont be happy. Looks like the transition will be a little later than expected though.


----------



## shovelracer

Had to come back in just to say there is at least 5". Peace, safe travels.


----------



## s&mll

i need to move the hell out of hillsborough. Been raining since 12 no chance of snow here


----------



## s&mll

Need a sub? Im awake and bored


----------



## DirtyJerzey

I think my backyard and streets has a good 3" of rain.... flash floods, downpours and heavy winds here in Monmouth....

lucky you shovelracer! Hope you got s scrape in


----------



## blk90s13

I need a boat for my backyard as well the street are all flooded around here if this was snow we be burried in it by now 


stay safe out there


----------



## 600rrpilot

pushed all of my accounts.....2-5 inches dependant upon the location.


----------



## forestfireguy

Weather weenies flubbed this one good fellas......As of last night they said MAYBE a slushy inch. Left my house @230 with 4-5 on the ground and 2ish where we plow. Unreal!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

god damn you guys are lucky!. Rain has moved out here and is starting to clear up, the snow they had in the forecast for the 12th is also gone aswell.... temps are also going back up for the next 15days....


----------



## shovelracer

Full route, but almost no salt which stinks. Supposed to be around 29 tonight so looks like there will be some salt tomorrow and judging by the amount of untouched driveways there will be some emergency calls coming in. Probably the heaviest snow I've seen on the east coast in many years.


----------



## iceyman

ya just a bunch of rain down here:waving:
and doesnt look like were getting any snow any time soon


----------



## ppandr

Got in a 2" push on commercials this am, will be salting tonight. I never count on December snow....until this year.


----------



## iceyman

ppandr;896824 said:


> Got in a 2" push on commercials this am, will be salting tonight. I never count on December snow....until this year.


i never count on snow period


----------



## DirtyJerzey

iceyman;896828 said:


> i never count on snow period


couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## tls22

This sucks....thats what i think


----------



## iceyman

tls22;896990 said:


> This sucks....thats what i think


glad to hear the optimism

? .. is optimism a real word... right now its one of those words i thought was a real word but now that i wrote it it looks more like gibberish,,, dam


----------



## tls22

iceyman;897011 said:


> glad to hear the optimism
> 
> ? .. is optimism a real word... right now its one of those words i thought was a real word but now that i wrote it it looks more like gibberish,,, dam


Just sh sh sh shut ur mouth........lets hit the bar this weekend


----------



## grandview

Timmy,why don't you drive over to icey shop and have him make you a sundae? At least it will be cold and frozen like snow.


----------



## tls22

grandview;897084 said:


> Timmy,why don't you drive over to icey shop and have him make you a sundae? At least it will be cold and frozen like snow.


Or just eat a sundae off one of his penn state girls


----------



## highlander316

hit the first place at 330am, was starting to sleet (not quite 2in on the ground). By 4am it was pouring like a hurricane. Plowed most of the commercials out (the ones that open between 7 and 9am to move the nasty slush and crap) and only did the priority sidewalks. Finished around 730am, didn't bother with the resi's. Didn't bother salting either, wouldn't do anything (I was some clowns doing it thou ). Stopped for breakfast, went home at 830am. We went back out around 1pm once the rain was done and pushed the slush off the sidewalks that hadn't melted yet or been washed away. From all the rain this morning and afternoon, most of the snow is gone from last weekend. We might be salting tonight, have to see what happens. Nothing picture worthy yet, but at least we're pulling in money in some shape or form.


----------



## iceyman

tls22;897097 said:


> Or just eat a sundae off one of his penn state girls


come in a week and you can pick from a whole list of colleges


----------



## forestfireguy

I watched guys plow off 1/2 inch of slush and then drop salt in rain that must have been falling at better than an inch an hour, unreal. Our routes have a north south difference of about 25 miles as the crow flies and we had everything from straight up rain to almost 4 inches of snow.......Only in NJ!!!!!

We'll be out 3 am salting, windy and 28ish should freeze up anything wet by then. Especially since any benefit from sat/sun sat run is long gone.

I'm tempted to approach the locations where I watched guys salting in a pouring rain and ask them if I can bid next season, I am out to make money too but these guys are giving us all a bad rap.........


----------



## matt7791

i seen a guy this morning spreading salt over what looked like a lake!
what is wrong with these people


----------



## highlander316

i saw it everywhere today. We did two lots while it was still sleeting, but once it turned to rain we stopped. Complete waste. I saw companies that are contracted for some state and city roads around here dumping salt like there was no tomorrow, even after it had been pouring for four hours.


----------



## blk90s13

matt7791;897513 said:


> i seen a guy this morning spreading salt over what looked like a lake!
> what is wrong with these people


he is trying to kill the fish :laughing:


----------



## shovelracer

Just enough salt this morning to pay me to get up. Considering the mess it was yesterday most came out pretty good. All in all a good week. I look forward to catching up on some sleep the next 2 days and gearing up again.


----------



## ppandr

iceyman;896828 said:


> i never count on snow period


Ya.....but I don't live in E-town or Hazlet.


----------



## Deco

i also seen tons dumped on wet lots at a 35*low ....excellent way of losing customers


----------



## forestfireguy

I like to think, eventually this stuff will come around and these guys will lose those sites. I've been watching it for years...........Maybe this season, with everyone really watching money and expenses will be the year, is it business or being a ***** to go and point out this blatant disregard for the environment and the clients pocket? I know we're all out to make a living, but some of these sheep(people) are neing killed repeatedly instaed of skinned and kept healthy. Worst part of it is, after people wise up to this they're a really tough sell and ussually pretty tight for the next guy, since "my last plow guy took advantage of me". Anyone else see this? We were pushing liquid pre-treats to a big property co we do work for this season, and the manager of their biggest portfolio had a bad expierience being over charged for liquids about 4 years ago and didn't want to hear it.


----------



## ford550

Well, Finally have had time to sit down and get back onto the site. Haven't been on since last week. We had a good 3" push (4.5" on our Quakertown route) on Sat/sun 12/5-6 payup. Then 1am Wed 12/9 had another 3" storm that then turned into a plowing slop fest payup. We did not lay any salt, but I saw some morons salting in 1" of rain. I agree, I would like to bid against those morons next year. So after 2 storms, looks like we are going to be going on a break here as the storms seem the be changing coarse. It is freakin' COLD today though. Why is it when its sunny its cold, but as soon as that storm comes it warms up to 45*. Bunch of Bunk if you ask me


----------



## iceyman

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deco

ford550;900635 said:


> Well, Finally have had time to sit down and get back onto the site. Haven't been on since last week. We had a good 3" push (4.5" on our Quakertown route) on Sat/sun 12/5-6 payup. Then 1am Wed 12/9 had another 3" storm that then turned into a plowing slop fest payup. We did not lay any salt, but I saw some morons salting in 1" of rain. I agree, I would like to bid against those morons next year. So after 2 storms, looks like we are going to be going on a break here as the storms seem the be changing coarse. It is freakin' COLD today though. Why is it when its sunny its cold, but as soon as that storm comes it warms up to 45*. Bunch of Bunk if you ask me


550 , i had to back up some half ace contractor that was awarded the bid the previous day of the sat storm at willow grove a.f.b.. . he couldnt store any equipment or material on the site .govmt waited till the last minute . was paid very handsomely in ca$h for the simple reason , i dont know him.cleared all roads on the base . he ran out of coin after 8 hrs. so we had to leave . then , he bad mouths me on craigslist . i guess because i didnt stay and trust him on his word he would cut a check in 30 days . mt company is called DEco , not 30 DAYS.


----------



## iceyman

ahh tomorrow should be a great time... eagles giants at giants stadium....with 39* and RAIN:angry::realmad:


----------



## ppandr

Nice weather we are having today..... Went from bare pavement to ice in five minutes. At least I'll be billing for another salt run. Maybe we'll get lucky and everything will refreeze tonight.

Taking what I can get


----------



## ford550

We had a wicked ice event this morning too. All major highways were closed from jacknifed tractors. It was making our job very difficult getting to our accounts. Almost had a couple slip and falls. That would have sucked!! We got a full salt in though payup


----------



## tls22

Its rain here...and rained some more.....it was like 14 the other night..lol


----------



## iceyman

and rained some more


----------



## grandview

Is it still raining?


----------



## iceyman

grandview;905890 said:


> Is it still raining?


nope sunny and beautiful:crying:


----------



## grandview

iceyman;905895 said:


> nope sunny and beautiful:crying:


Trade?:waving:


----------



## iceyman

grandview;905911 said:


> Trade?:waving:


only if its whiteprsport


----------



## tls22

grandview;905911 said:


> Trade?:waving:


Can you tell us a snow plowing story grandpa gv


----------



## tls22

iceyman;905915 said:


> only if its whiteprsport


or pink


----------



## grandview

tls22;905918 said:


> Can you tell us a snow plowing story grandpa gv


Well back in 1995 ,before you were born Timmy we had a nice lake effect storm come in . 40 inches over night. The only good thing about was it was cold so the snow was not heavy to plow. Being it was in the old days I was using a Fisher straight blade! But as always all our lots were open for business,just people couldn't make it through to work.


----------



## iceyman

grandview;905933 said:


> Well back in 1995 ,before you were born Timmy we had a nice lake effect storm come in . 40 inches over night. The only good thing about was it was cold so the snow was not heavy to plow. Being it was in the old days I was using a Fisher straight blade! But as always all our lots were open for business,just people couldn't make it through to work.


another papa anotherxysport


----------



## tls22

grandview;905933 said:


> Well back in 1995 ,before you were born Timmy we had a nice lake effect storm come in . 40 inches over night. The only good thing about was it was cold so the snow was not heavy to plow. Being it was in the old days I was using a Fisher straight blade! But as always all our lots were open for business,just people couldn't make it through to work.


Your so wise papa


----------



## mkwl

Another snowstorm story papa another!:waving:


----------



## JPMAKO

*Another Story*

Here is a good story for you:

It was the middle of December and very mild. Most guys are very complacent when it comes to the upcoming weather events especially the so called "Pro-Meteorologists" So I will let you in on what is potentially coming our way. Sunday into Monday we can see a Major East Coast Storm "MECS" and then more snow at some point next week. The teleconnecters are all in place and also favor another round right around Christmas time.
So for those that pay attention to the weather please remember what most Weather persons are saying or more importantly have not said yet, and remember on Monday when you are plowing where you heard this first.

Jason


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;907396 said:


> Here is a good story for you:
> 
> It was the middle of December and very mild. Most guys are very complacent when it comes to the upcoming weather events especially the so called "Pro-Meteorologists" So I will let you in on what is potentially coming our way. Sunday into Monday we can see a Major East Coast Storm "MECS" and then more snow at some point next week. The teleconnecters are all in place and also favor another round right around Christmas time.
> So for those that pay attention to the weather please remember what most Weather persons are saying or more importantly have not said yet, and remember on Monday when you are plowing where you heard this first.
> 
> Jason


Now THAT is the kind of story I like to hear (especially since I'll be home by then)! xysport


----------



## tls22

Wait we talk about plowing snow on this site?


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;907476 said:


> Wait we talk about plowing snow on this site?


Oh Sh*t I am in the wrong place.
We were supposed to talk about it being sunny and 70 at the Beach


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;907511 said:


> Oh Sh*t I am in the wrong place.
> We were supposed to talk about it being sunny and 70 at the Beach


It will snow on sunday....my birthday is that day and my aunt needs to go back home to NV that night. Happen last year also


----------



## toby4492

tls22;907525 said:


> It will snow on sunday....my birthday is that day and my aunt needs to go back home to NV that night. Happen last year also


Early  wishes to you Timmy :waving:


----------



## JPMAKO




----------



## tls22

toby4492;907526 said:


> Early  wishes to you Timmy :waving:


Thanks Tom...hope all is well. Wish my best to you and your family. How much snow did you guys get the other day?


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;907530 said:


>


Thanks jay


----------



## grandview

Timmy go wait by your mail box ,I sent you something.


----------



## tls22

grandview;907697 said:


> Timmy go wait by your mail box ,I sent you something.


oh joy.....your the best grandpa


----------



## mkwl

Tim- from your truck's twin...


----------



## ford550

> Wait we talk about plowing snow on this site


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

No not really. We talk about storms that may or may not come and when they do it rains. Very nice day today, I am ready to go back out and landscape, maybe do some more clean/ups. This is boooorrrrrring  Hurry up and wait, just like when I go drag racing. Another story would be nice.........................


----------



## iceyman

ford550;907868 said:


> :just like when I go drag racing. ...


what do you race?


----------



## toby4492

tls22;907531 said:


> Thanks Tom...hope all is well. Wish my best to you and your family. How much snow did you guys get the other day?


My best to you as well Tim.

We ended up with 10-12". Really wet and heavy with lots of wind. Now it's just cold. A balmy 9 degrees right now with sub zero wind chills.


----------



## iceyman

toby4492;907917 said:


> Now it's just cold. A balmy 9 degrees right now with sub zero wind chills.


how would you know ... you make the wife and kids go out and do the dirty work


----------



## toby4492

iceyman;907928 said:


> how would you know ... you make the wife and kids go out and do the dirty work


I still talk to them when they come in


----------



## highlander316

this weather is all over the place, Sunday's rain/freezing rain mess sucked. Warm enough yesterday to clean up my t/a and put her in the shop. No real good snow in the forecast it seems. Just flurries and chance of snow showers. Although I saw in the forecast freezing rain and sleet for Dec. 24, but that's way to far ahead right now.


----------



## tls22

mkwl;907829 said:


> Tim- from your truck's twin...


Thanks Matt...we do have the best plow trucks known to man:



ford550;907868 said:


> ::
> 
> No not really. We talk about storms that may or may not come and when they do it rains. Very nice day today, I am ready to go back out and landscape, maybe do some more clean/ups. This is boooorrrrrring  Hurry up and wait, just like when I go drag racing. Another story would be nice.........................


Yeah dude i hear that....im bored out of my mind.....im tired of xbox and sleeping till 12pm.
Once the sunday storm turns into crap....im sure there will be another 7 day storm:angry:


----------



## tls22

toby4492;907917 said:


> My best to you as well Tim.
> 
> We ended up with 10-12". Really wet and heavy with lots of wind. Now it's just cold. A balmy 9 degrees right now with sub zero wind chills.


Nice tom i did not know it gets that cold in montego bay


----------



## mkwl

tls22;907977 said:


> Thanks Matt...we do have the best plow trucks known to man:
> 
> Yeah dude i hear that....im bored out of my mind.....im tired of xbox and sleeping till 12pm.
> Once the sunday storm turns into crap....im sure there will be another 7 day storm:angry:


Oh yeah we do! wesportwesport


----------



## s&mll

Lets go to the bar.....

Anyone down?


----------



## highlander316

i'm down


----------



## matt7791

did eanyone ever subcontract for a company called total proper care out of camden county? i did some snow plowing and salting for one of his sites now he is not returning my phone calls i never got his addresss i know stupid move i thought i was helping this guy out


----------



## Len90

Is this the company?

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Total.Property.Care.856-742-8399


----------



## ford550

> i never got his addresss i know stupid move i thought i was helping this guy out






> ....im sure there will be another 7 day storm


There always is................


----------



## ford550

> what do you race?


Before I retired this year, I was racing in FFW and NMRA. Raced my '98 mustang, dedicated race car. It's for sale.


----------



## iceyman

ford550;908272 said:


> Before I retired this year, I was racing in FFW and NMRA. Raced my '98 mustang, dedicated race car. It's for sale.


thats a sweet ride....what ya run the 1/4 in?


----------



## ford550

> thats a sweet ride....what ya run the 1/4 in?


Thank you. She was running 11.10's @ 120mph. All motor, 4.6L 2V. I have been to E-town so many times over the years I have lost count. I did my 2-MM&FF magazine shoots there back in '03 and '04.


----------



## matt7791

i tried that number it has been disconnected


----------



## Deco

what are the jersey boys thinking bout the 2 possible upcoming events ? payup

i smell invoice time


----------



## s&mll

highlander316;908191 said:


> i'm down


Sands??????


----------



## ford550

> what are the jersey boys thinking bout the 2 possible upcoming events


What events are u talking about? Are u buying into the Meteomadness Hype from accuweather again.


----------



## mkwl

s&mll;908063 said:


> Lets go to the bar.....
> 
> Anyone down?


Damn being 19 years old...:realmad:


----------



## highlander316

s&mll;908319 said:


> Sands??????


the one in Bethlehem? Hell yea I'll go there. We gotta do the machines before the bar lol. I'll loose to much the other way around lol .


----------



## highlander316

ford550;908303 said:


> Thank you. She was running 11.10's @ 120mph. All motor, 4.6L 2V. I have been to E-town so many times over the years I have lost count. I did my 2-MM&FF magazine shoots there back in '03 and '04.


more info on the car? I've never had a chance to run at Etown, only Island (which isn't saying much lol considering the condition of the track). Maybe one day I'll get to Etown, but I gotta make my WS6 a little more serious first ha.


----------



## highlander316

mkwl;908345 said:


> Damn being 19 years old...:realmad:


i'll do one in your honor .


----------



## mkwl

highlander316;908886 said:


> i'll do one in your honor .


Gee thanks!


----------



## Deco

ford550;908340 said:


> what events are u talking about? Are u buying into the meteomadness hype from accuweather again.


.................yes


----------



## Deco

ford550;908340 said:


> What events are u talking about? Are u buying into the Meteomadness Hype from accuweather again.


http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&article=2


----------



## mkwl

Not looking too good for our weeekend storm boys- Henry seems to think it'll slide off the coast and VA and MD/DC will get the bulk of the storm :angry: WTF- what happened to it snowing in the NORTH- they've had more snow in TEXAS than we've had in NJ :crying:

Now he's speaking of a large storm on CHristmas Eve- I'll put payup down and say that we end up getting nothing- just like his "dream storm on the 17th" like he was talking about a week ago...

Figures- as soon as I come home from school it gets wicked cold, with no snow...:realmad:


----------



## iceyman

just stop watching henry.... he gets all excited a week out and and 2 days later he always has it sliding away then eventually it turns to be nothing.... he is a joke


----------



## iceyman

highlander316;908884 said:


> more info on the car? I've never had a chance to run at Etown, only Island (which isn't saying much lol considering the condition of the track). Maybe one day I'll get to Etown, but I gotta make my WS6 a little more serious first ha.


etown is a great place to race and watch a race.... i live on the same road as it and my gma has worked there since 68...u guys should come down for the shakedown if u like good doorslammer racing


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;909303 said:


> Not looking too good for our weeekend storm boys- Henry seems to think it'll slide off the coast and VA and MD/DC will get the bulk of the storm :angry: WTF- what happened to it snowing in the NORTH- they've had more snow in TEXAS than we've had in NJ :crying:
> 
> Now he's speaking of a large storm on CHristmas Eve- I'll put payup down and say that we end up getting nothing- just like his "dream storm on the 17th" like he was talking about a week ago...
> 
> Figures- as soon as I come home from school it gets wicked cold, with no snow...QUOTE]
> 
> DO NOT put too much faith in the Meteorologists as most of them change the forecast with almost every model run.
> What you need to look for is the trends of the various models and also teleconnectors.
> +PNA and -NAO and a tanking AO are all in our our favor around this time period
> along with a strong arctic ridge in the west and a digging trough we have a nearly perfect set-up. Now with the current storm, it looks as if the Primary Low coming out of the GOM is going to phase and shoot off a Secondary Low which comes very close to the coast. Most of the models that were showing an Out to Sea solution which by the way have a strong south east bias are starting to come around with a more Westerly solution. Although nothing is set in stone we are starting to see more model agreement and consistency. ***Remember what I said yesterday. When you are out plowing just remember where you heard all of this first***


----------



## highlander316

iceyman;909348 said:


> etown is a great place to race and watch a race.... i live on the same road as it and my gma has worked there since 68...u guys should come down for the shakedown if u like good doorslammer racing


must be sweet to see all the cars come rolling by Friday and Saturday nights. I would love it. The track is sweet, drive is kinda long unfortunately. South 9 sucks also, lost one of my Corsa exhaust tips there last summer somewhere :realmad::realmad:.

It's unfortunate what happened to Etown with all the noise regulations. The best were the burner pops from the jet cars, you could FEEL it from the stands. No more though unfortunately :crying:


----------



## tls22

Where are you Christmas? why cant i find you? why have you gone away? where is the laughter, you use to bring me? why cant i hear music at last? my world is changing...im rearranging...does that mean Christmas changes toooooooooooooo


----------



## iceyman

highlander316;909389 said:


> must be sweet to see all the cars come rolling by Friday and Saturday nights. I would love it. The track is sweet, drive is kinda long unfortunately. South 9 sucks also, lost one of my Corsa exhaust tips there last summer somewhere :realmad::realmad:.
> 
> It's unfortunate what happened to Etown with all the noise regulations. The best were the burner pops from the jet cars, you could FEEL it from the stands. No more though unfortunately :crying:


yea i love cars and i love racing...... they still have jet cars 3 times a year but nothing compares to when the nhra comes to town and you feel 8000 horses running through your body..... and yea ur right RT 9 is pretty terrible


----------



## iceyman

tls22;909404 said:


> Where are you Christmas? why cant i find you? why have you gone away? where is the laughter, you use to bring me? why cant i hear music at last? my world is changing...im rearranging...does that mean Christmas changes toooooooooooooo


is that a haiku?


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;909381 said:


> mkwl;909303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking too good for our weeekend storm boys- Henry seems to think it'll slide off the coast and VA and MD/DC will get the bulk of the storm :angry: WTF- what happened to it snowing in the NORTH- they've had more snow in TEXAS than we've had in NJ :crying:
> 
> Now he's speaking of a large storm on CHristmas Eve- I'll put payup down and say that we end up getting nothing- just like his "dream storm on the 17th" like he was talking about a week ago...
> 
> Figures- as soon as I come home from school it gets wicked cold, with no snow...QUOTE]
> 
> DO NOT put too much faith in the Meteorologists as most of them change the forecast with almost every model run.
> What you need to look for is the trends of the various models and also teleconnectors.
> +PNA and -NAO and a tanking AO are all in our our favor around this time period
> along with a strong arctic ridge in the west and a digging trough we have a nearly perfect set-up. Now with the current storm, it looks as if the Primary Low coming out of the GOM is going to phase and shoot off a Secondary Low which comes very close to the coast. Most of the models that were showing an Out to Sea solution which by the way have a strong south east bias are starting to come around with a more Westerly solution. Although nothing is set in stone we are starting to see more model agreement and consistency. ***Remember what I said yesterday. When you are out plowing just remember where you heard all of this first***
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Jay- you should start up your own weather website- it'd probably be a h*ll of a lot more accurate than the rest of these so-called "weather forecasters"...
Click to expand...


----------



## highlander316

iceyman;909489 said:


> yea i love cars and i love racing...... they still have jet cars 3 times a year but nothing compares to when the nhra comes to town and you feel 8000 horses running through your body..... and yea ur right RT 9 is pretty terrible


nothing like the smell of top fuel either wesportwesport


----------



## grandview

iceyman;909492 said:


> is that a haiku?


And they said your dumb.


----------



## ford550

E-town Rocks. We should try to all hook up there one time to watch shake down or something.

Highlander- Etown isn't that far, only 1.5 hrs or so. 9 does suck, try doing it with a 30' race trailer tagging along 



> ***Remember what I said yesterday. When you are out plowing just remember where you heard all of this first***


You are so wise master. Teach us the Jedi way.


----------



## highlander316

ford550;909959 said:


> Highlander- Etown isn't that far, only 1.5 hrs or so. 9 does suck, try doing it with a 30' race trailer tagging along


yea I could imagine, was rough enough ride for me in my t/a. I agree 1.5 hours isn't to bad, just a little far to go often (unless racing like I guess you always did). I usually go to Island Dragway just cuz I can make it there in under 30 mins (unless we stop at Johnny's Hotdogs ), although the track is pretty bad.


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;909706 said:


> JPMAKO;909381 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Jay- you should start up your own weather website- it'd probably be a h*ll of a lot more accurate than the rest of these so-called "weather forecasters"...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks, I don't know about more accurate but I do not change my thinking with every model run. There are many factors involved with forecasting the weather and most "Pro-Mets" utilize only some of the tools given to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ford550;909959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wise master. Teach us the Jedi way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot teach the way of the force it is inside you already. Let go of your fears and learn.
> 
> BTW Since I did not mention this earlier- with this upcoming event it should also be a nice light snow to push as in Very Cold so snow ratios could be around 15:1 - 20:1
> Well we shall see what happens. Right now I like what I see so I will keep everyone updated.
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...


----------



## Deco

*hang em high boys , :laughing:*


----------



## blk90s13

Deco;910319 said:


> *hang em high boys , :laughing:*


yea ok I wont count on anything till I see it :laughing:


----------



## Deco

blk90s13;910329 said:


> yea ok I wont count on anything till I see it :laughing:


*calling for O-6" :laughing: i'll let you know what i think after it falls , invoiced and collected *wesport


----------



## Deco

*BOWTIE has just called for a MAJOR storm as of this posted time for the Jersey shore and Delaware Saturday a.m. into Sunday a.m.

can and or do you believe him ? *


----------



## bad69bird

I saw that! I don't know...I'm not getting my hopes up that's for sure! 

Sure would be nice to have some extra payup just before Christmas! My only concern was the track puts it so it looks like central and southern Delaware and south Jersey gets it and Northwestern New Castle County (where most of my contracts are) gets squat or very little!:angry:

BUT, it keeps changing for the better everytime you watch their forcast.


----------



## Deco

still , what , 24-36 hours out . you know that deal . i just pulled the trigger on a 23 ton delivery yesterday . what timing .


----------



## bad69bird

LOL! I hear ya! My stuff was ready yesterday!


----------



## iceyman

highlander316;909854 said:


> nothing like the smell of top fuel either wesportwesport


i need my nitro fix at least 3 times a year



ford550;909959 said:


> E-town Rocks. We should try to all hook up there one time to watch shake down or something.
> 
> yea this year the shakedown is gonna be sick.....im fired up and it dont happen til octoberlol


----------



## mkwl

I predict that we'll get somewhere between 0" and 6" out of this storm, with temps nearly steady in the mid 30's, though it could get warmer or cooler than that, with winds- who knows where they're really coming from..... and I'm thinking we might have a huge storm on Christmas Eve- that aught to flood the stores with people... thinking we'll be buried for weeks lol...... I'm convinced the weather stations have an "in" with the supermarkets- they predict a blizzard and we get 1/2" if that....hmmmmmmm..... :angry:


----------



## ford550

> Sorry I cannot teach the way of the force it is inside you already. Let go of your fears and learn


Thank you oh wise Master (bowing). I will try to use the force...................

This is going to be a close one guys. If you live in the southern half, I think you are good. Those of us in the northern half.........it's close. The storms have been tracking further west than the models have been showing for many storms now. I think it might come further west than they are thinking now. We'll see I guess.

The Christmas storm might go WAY to our west and as usual it will rain on Christmas.


----------



## Deco

did anyone see what john bolaris fox29 casted ?


----------



## tls22

Guys no joke......its coming. The models have came around to Jays idea.....6-12 up and down 95.......def more then that prob. get ready its coming



No retreat and no surrendor. Happy b-day tls


----------



## iceyman

tls22;911648 said:


> Guys no joke......its coming. The models have came around to Jays idea.....6-12 up and down 95.......def more then that prob. get ready its coming
> 
> No retreat and no surrendor. Happy b-day tls


we need this one timmmy...... it would be outstanding to get a sat nite storm...


----------



## tls22

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
330 pm est thu dec 17 2009

...heavy snow and windy conditions are likely to affect our area
from later friday night into or through saturday night...

.developing low pressure moving up the coast friday night will
bring possibly heavy snow to our area later friday night into or
through saturday night. Winds may be strong especially near the
coast.

Dez001>004-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz016>027-paz070-071-180900-
/o.new.kphi.ws.a.0007.091219t0600z-091220t1100z/
new castle-kent-inland sussex-delaware beaches-cecil-kent md-
queen annes-talbot-caroline-salem-gloucester-camden-
northwestern burlington-ocean-cumberland-atlantic-cape may-
atlantic coastal cape may-coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-
southeastern burlington-delaware-philadelphia-
including the cities of...wilmington...dover...georgetown...
Rehoboth beach...elkton...chestertown...centreville...easton...
Denton...pennsville...glassboro...camden...cherry hill...
Moorestown...mount holly...jackson...millville...hammonton...
Cape may court house...ocean city...atlantic city...
Long beach island...wharton state forest...media...philadelphia
330 pm est thu dec 17 2009

...winter storm watch in effect from late friday night through
late saturday night...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from late friday night through
late saturday night.

Low pressure will intensify as it moves up the coast friday night
and affects our area later friday night into or through saturday
night. Heavy snow is possible as this nor/easter moves just to
the east of our area.

Warmer air may mix in from the ocean and cause a mix or change
to rain right along the coast...keeping snow amounts less than
areas just inland. However, as the storm pulls away even these
areas may change back to all snow and receive heavy snow amounts.

There is a potential for areas of heavy snow to combine with
gusty winds to cause dangerous travel conditions saturday and into
saturday night. Winds are likely to be strong...especially closer
to and at the coast. This will worsen travel conditions by
causing blowing and drifting of the snow.

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

everyone is calling for snow, however as usual accuweather is the only one flexing their muscles and showing a accumulation amount. I have seen many models/forecast calling for 6-8" in DC and whenever they get snow we get snow, usually much more. If this is the case we could be in for one hell of a busy night....

its your bday timmy?


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;911767 said:


> everyone is calling for snow, however as usual accuweather is the only one flexing their muscles and showing a accumulation amount. I have seen many models/forecast calling for 6-8" in DC and whenever they get snow we get snow, usually much more. If this is the case we could be in for one hell of a busy night....
> 
> its your bday timmy?


Yeah pal on sunday...2nd year in a row i will be plowing...no better gift. Its coming man...i will be in holmdel 2morrow. You got my number?


----------



## grandview

When that snow does fall ,Timmy will be changing his diaper because he won't know what to do next!


----------



## ppandr

Hope you coastal and south Jersey guys get some well deserved Christmas cash!!!


----------



## mkwl

Once again- looks like we'll get just a dusting here in Northern, NJ - GREAT... so angry :angry::crying:


----------



## tls22

mkwl;911928 said:


> Once again- looks like we'll get just a dusting here in Northern, NJ - GREAT... so angry :angry::crying:


matt relax...none of the new model runs have you getting a dusting. All have except one 6-12 for you....the other one has about 3-6 for you. You will be plowing.


----------



## mkwl

tls22;911994 said:


> matt relax...none of the new model runs have you getting a dusting. All have except one 6-12 for you....the other one has about 3-6 for you. You will be plowing.


Hahaha- Tim- can you tell I'm getting antsy lol I'd sure love to have a nice fluffy 8" storm- 2 pushes with no break downs... payup Oh Yeah! We'll see...

If I do end up plowing, I guess I owe Jay lunch or something- he's been saying it'll snow for the past week...if not- I'd say he owes me lunch


----------



## iceyman

we better get a oush outa this thing coming up.... the best is on tues good ole henry said im not jumping on the snow train this time.... then 3 days later hes calling for 6" ,,, wat a tool


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;912066 said:


> If I do end up plowing, I guess I owe Jay lunch or something- he's been saying it'll snow for the past week...if not- I'd say he owes me lunch


I like Peter Luger Steakhouse or El Cid's in Paramuspayup

Like I said a few days ago Do Not put too much faith in the Pro-Mets...
And don't hang on to one model for your forecast, look for trends and always remember to look at the teleconnectors.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;912278 said:


> I like Peter Luger Steakhouse or El Cid's in Paramuspayup
> 
> Like I said a few days ago Do Not put too much faith in the Pro-Mets...
> And don't hang on to one model for your forecast, look for trends and always remember to look at the teleconnectors.


First model run down....srefs very juicy....inch liquid area wide....onto the nam


----------



## iceyman

tls22;912283 said:


> First model run down....srefs very juicy....inch liquid area wide....onto the nam


were listnenin.....


----------



## tls22

nam a epic hit......12+ easily


----------



## iceyman

tls22;912348 said:


> nam a epic hit......12+ easily


oo timmy u know just wat i want to hear


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;912356 said:


> oo timmy u know just wat i want to hear


I like Ice Cream as well especially right after that EL Cid's Bone in Rib-Eye


----------



## iceyman

JPMAKO;912367 said:


> I like Ice Cream as well especially right after that EL Cid's Bone in Rib-Eye


if we get a foot ill name a flavor after you


----------



## JPMAKO

Here ya go This is the latest Nam Snow Cover Map


----------



## tls22

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
1012 PM EST THU DEC 17 2009

...HEAVY SNOW AND WINDY CONDITIONS TO POTENTIALLY AFFECT OUR AREA
FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ORGANIZING ACROSS THE NORTHERN GULF OF
MEXICO WILL MOVE JUST OFF THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES COAST ON
FRIDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL THEN INTENSIFY AS IT TRACKS NORTHEASTWARD
AND OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST SATURDAY. THIS STORM HAS THE
POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACROSS A GOOD PART OF
THE AREA THIS WEEKEND.

NJZ009-010-012>015-PAZ060-067>069-181000-
/O.EXA.KPHI.WS.A.0007.091219T0600Z-091220T1100Z/
HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-
MERCER-BERKS-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...READING...
WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
1012 PM EST THU DEC 17 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH, WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE AREA FROM SOUTH TO NORTH EARLY
SATURDAY. THE SNOW COULD BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES DURING SATURDAY AND
SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE TAPERING OFF EARLY SUNDAY. THERE IS THE
POTENTIAL FOR A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL THIS WEEKEND.

THE SNOW COULD FALL HEAVY AT TIMES, WHICH MAY COMBINE WITH GUSTY
NORTHERLY WINDS TO PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. THIS
MAY CAUSE DANGEROUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT.
THE STRONGEST WINDS SHOULD BE ACROSS AREAS CLOSER TO THE COAST.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW, SLEET, OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE
TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;912391 said:


> Here ya go This is the latest Nam Snow Cover Map


If we get 18" and nothing breaks on me- you've got your lunch Jay!


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;912609 said:


> and nothing breaks on me- you've got your lunch Jay!


now he has to worry bout ur stuff breaking to get his steak


----------



## Deco

icyman gonna get HAMMERED as of now !!!:laughing:

rest up , could be a 24 hour special cummin yer way


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;912721 said:


> no he has to worry bout ur stuff breaking to get his steak


If my stuff breaks he'll be plowing mine too (hopefully) lol, and I'll be pissed, so therefore no steak would be in order...I think...


----------



## iceyman

Deco;912722 said:


> icyman gonna get HAMMERED as of now !!!:laughing:
> 
> rest up , could be a 24 hour special cummin yer way


if we get a foot itll be alot longer than a 24 hour special and yes i would love to get hammered


----------



## Deco

*Bowtie swartz say 10-20 for you payup*


----------



## ford550

This ones gonna be close for us. Nam looked beautiful last night, this morning not so much, better south and east for sure. I look at trend though as well. Any storm we have had since April has come north and west and we have had 1" or more rains for the last 8 months. I am having a hard time believing the pattern is going to change all of a sudden. But, dumber things can happen I guess. It's definately coming for someone though. 10-20 is more than a 24 hour special, the storm itself will be more than 12 hours payuppayup


----------



## Deco

*rodger that 50 , were warming up the machines now *


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;912723 said:


> If my stuff breaks he'll be plowing mine too (hopefully) lol, and I'll be pissed, so therefore no steak would be in order...I think...


First of all I never said anything about 18" I just posted a map!
Second of all if your truck breaks down and you need help I better get my Steak and your paying for the new flavor (yet to be determined) of ice cream that I am gonna get.
Lastly considering I am really good friends with the guy who will be fixing your truck/ plow He better get his steak too or else no fixy


----------



## tls22

Its on like donkey kong


----------



## tls22

Yeah ford brings up a good point....the nam went from 2 inches of liquid to nothing.....Euro did cut back at the 00z runs....yet the gfs has held firm with its nw trend....shall see what happens...


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;912914 said:


> First of all I never said anything about 18" I just posted a map!
> Second of all if your truck breaks down and you need help I better get my Steak and your paying for the new flavor (yet to be determined) of ice cream that I am gonna get.
> Lastly considering I am really good friends with the guy who will be fixing your truck/ plow He better get his steak too or else no fixy


You drive a hard bargain Jay- but alright haha


----------



## shovelracer

Just got a delivery of 50# bag rock salt pallets. I have about 8 extra skids. Selling for $230 ea or $450 for 2. You must pick up, but we can load it for you. Located 07860

Send PM if interested.


----------



## tls22

Its coming....get ready............


----------



## iceyman

letssss get this thing done.....white gold pleasepayup


----------



## tjlands

Worst type of storm, we could get 6" in some areas and 26" in others. 
Good luck and stay safe


----------



## Len90

Central Jersey just got the Warning: Predictions of 8-12 inches. Not looking forward to taking a final exam in this weather. Good to see the crews out already pre-treating roads. 
Issued by The National Weather Service
Philadelphia, PA 
1:14 pm EST, Fri., Dec. 18, 2009

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM SATURDAY TO 6 AM EST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM SATURDAY TO 6 AM EST SUNDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE AREA FROM SOUTH TO NORTH ON SATURDAY MORNING. THE SNOW COULD BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES DURING SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE TAPERING OFF EARLY SUNDAY. THERE IS A LIKELIHOOD FOR A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL THIS WEEKEND WITH FINAL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES LIKELY.

THE SNOW COULD FALL HEAVY AT TIMES... WHICH MAY COMBINE WITH GUSTY NORTHERLY WINDS TO PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. THIS WILL CAUSE DANGEROUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT.

THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY AS TO THE TRACK OF THIS DEVELOPING STORM. IF A MORE WESTWARD TRACK MATERIALIZES... SNOW AMOUNTS COULD BE HIGHER. A MORE EASTWARD TRACK WOULD YIELD LIGHTER AMOUNTS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW... SLEET... AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.

More Information

... HEAVY SNOW AND WINDY CONDITIONS TO POTENTIALLY AFFECT OUR AREA FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IN FLORIDA WILL MOVE TO THE NORTH CAROLINA COAST BY SATURDAY MORNING. IT WILL THEN MOVE NORTHEASTWARD TO THE CANADIAN MARITIMES ON SUNDAY. THIS STORM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACROSS A GOOD PART OF THE REGION.


----------



## highlander316

mine says 4-8". We'll see what happens. Nursery where my shop is at already called me this morning asking what time I'm coming to get loaded up with salt. This storms sounds like the best kind, ending roughly around late afternoon early evening. That means we have all night to work, with empty parking lots. payuppayup


----------



## grandview

If you guys get snow I don't want to here you guys crying that you couldn't handle 4 inches. The only one who should complain is your gf about another 4 inches tonight.


----------



## tls22

grandview;913356 said:


> If you guys get snow I don't want to here you guys crying that you couldn't handle 4 inches. The only one who should complain is your gf about another 4 inches tonight.


You complain about 2 inches of wet


----------



## tls22

8-12...going to be a fun storm....county has pre-treated everything....like that kid said above...very nice to see...im almost ready...will have a few pics up later


----------



## grandview

You better get to your lots now, Or it will melt before you can drop your blades!


----------



## iceyman

grandview;913395 said:


> You better get to your lots now, Or it will melt before you can drop your blades!


go jump in one of your lakesxysport


----------



## highlander316

tough crowd here this afternoon. I might get my santa hat out for this storm lol.


----------



## grandview

iceyman;913503 said:


> go jump in one of your lakesxysport


The one that gives all that lake effect snow,as in 100 inches each year!


----------



## s&mll

Hmmm so seems everything is gonna turn into rain..... Sorry guys




HaHa


----------



## tls22

This is going to be the best storm since 2006....i cant believe it...its going to happen....tls b-day for the win


----------



## Mysticlandscape

iceyman;913503 said:


> go jump in one of your lakesxysport


Honestly you guys kill me I am dieing laughing. :laughing:


----------



## iceyman

grandview;913592 said:


> The one that gives all that lake effect snow,as in 100 inches each year!


yes that one:angry::angry:


----------



## tls22

This is my plow......as im nothing without it
This is my plow its nothing without me
HOO RAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## JPMAKO

*Snow*

*Steak and Ice Cream*:waving:
Im just trying to figure out what to call my new favorite flavor


----------



## iceyman

JPMAKO;913699 said:


> *Steak and Ice Cream*:waving:
> Im just trying to figure out what to call my new favorite flavor


i have a feeling youll have a while to figure it out this weekend being behind the wheel the whole timepumpkin:


----------



## ppandr

There are gonna be some really happy strippers for the Christmas rama next week....


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;913710 said:


> i have a feeling youll have a while to figure it out this weekend being behind the wheel the whole timepumpkin:


Be safe out there guys...
Hopefully everything falls into place and we get a MONSTER SNOW STORM.
I don't want to Bust on my first forecast of the season so I won't give out totals. Let's just say I am fairly confident that I will be getting my Steak and Ice Cream.
All of the Models have trended NW and are bringing the precip shield further inland. Also the low will be closed off and sucking in moisture from the Atlantic further enhancing totals. Although it is very hard to take upper atmosphere temp readings that is where we get higher Snow Ratios like 15:1 - 20:1 somewhere I have a chart that I will post about Liquid equivelents. I will study all of the Teleconnectors/ Water Vapor Imagery/ Radar and give you guys a better idea of what we are in store for later. I also think that we are gonna get something around next Thursday, so the "Strippers" should really be raking it in or getting plowed payup

Jason


----------



## iceyman

JPMAKO;913747 said:


> Be safe out there guys...
> Hopefully everything falls into place and we get a MONSTER SNOW STORM.
> I don't want to Bust on my first forecast of the season so I won't give out totals. Let's just say I am fairly confident that I will be getting my Steak and Ice Cream.
> All of the Models have trended NW and are bringing the precip shield further inland. Also the low will be closed off and sucking in moisture from the Atlantic further enhancing totals. Although it is very hard to take upper atmosphere temp readings that is where we get higher Snow Ratios like 15:1 - 20:1 somewhere I have a chart that I will post about Liquid equivelents. I will study all of the Teleconnectors/ Water Vapor Imagery/ Radar and give you guys a better idea of what we are in store for later. I also think that we are gonna get something around next Thursday, so the "Strippers" should really be raking it in or getting plowed payup
> 
> Jason


:salute:thanx for your work and keepn us informed


----------



## tls22

Everyone please be safe....and have fun. This what we have all waited for....and there is no chance of rain in this forcast. Take pictures...and call me guys...i will be around. Its going to be fun


Tls22

I love you guys


----------



## grandview

You guys want me to come over there to show you how to plow real snow?


----------



## iceyman

grandview;913766 said:


> You guys want me to come over there to show you how to plow real snow?


is that a hidden code for doing cocaine?


----------



## grandview

iceyman;913771 said:


> is that a hidden code for doing cocaine?


Which white gold are you taking about?


----------



## grandview

Latest NJ update, no snow will fall here.

3 Tennent Avenue


----------



## tls22

grandview;913779 said:


> Latest NJ update, no snow will fall here.
> 
> 3 Tennent Avenue


Is that where your boy friend lives?


----------



## iceyman

tls22;913781 said:


> Is that where your boy friend lives?


thats where the pimp and his hoes liveprsport


----------



## iceyman

grandview;913775 said:


> Which white gold are you taking about?


the herbal one


----------



## Supper Grassy

this looks promising.
what sites do you all use for your forecasts?


----------



## grandview

Supper Grassy;913901 said:


> this looks promising.
> what sites do you all use for your forecasts?


Timmy licks his finger and puts into the wind.


----------



## tls22

grandview;913913 said:


> Timmy licks his finger and puts into the wind.


That or in the pink:salute:


----------



## iceyman

Supper Grassy;913901 said:


> this looks promising.
> what sites do you all use for your forecasts?


the guys in this thread know more than the forecasters


----------



## ford550

Good luck guys. Be safe. I do foresee a pretty sharp cut off. The last radar I looked at, this thing is flying too fast. The dry (or back edge) is already up to the middle of South Carolina. There is a lot of dry are over our heads as well. Dew points are waaayyy too low right now at about 7*. Hopefully the dry air looses its battle or it will be snowing up there but not down here. One thing is for sure, once it starts, very fluffy and light............finally no slop.


----------



## georgekonyev

Heyy 6-12 inches in NJ tommorrow! Hoping for a "great" day! 

Have fun u guys 

Salt,Plows and BLowers!


----------



## tls22

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
412 PM EST FRI DEC 18 2009

...HEAVY SNOW AND GUSTY WINDS TO AFFECT THE AREA LATE TONIGHT
THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IN NORTHERN FLORIDA EARLY THIS EVENING WILL
MOVE TO THE NORTH CAROLINA COAST BY SATURDAY MORNING. IT WILL THEN
MOVE NORTHEASTWARD TO THE CANADIAN MARITIMES SUNDAY. THIS STORM
WILL PRODUCE A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACROSS THE REGION, AND GUSTY
WINDS WILL PRODUCE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ009-010-012>027-PAZ067>071-
191000-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.W.0006.091219T0600Z-091220T1100Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...
SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...
CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...
HAMMONTON...CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
412 PM EST FRI DEC 18 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM SATURDAY TO
6 AM EST SUNDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM SATURDAY TO
6 AM EST SUNDAY.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE AREA FROM SOUTH TO NORTH
EARLY SATURDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES
SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE TAPERING OFF SUNDAY MORNING.
A STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 8 TO 14:yow!: INCHES IS EXPECTED BY THE TIME
THIS STORM ENDS. THE SNOW WILL MIX WITH RAIN AT TIMES RIGHT ALONG
THE COAST, WHICH WILL TEND TO HOLD THE SNOW AMOUNTS DOWN FOR A
TIME. A CHANGE IN THE TRACK OF THE STORM HOWEVER WILL ALTER THE
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS.

THE SNOW, HEAVY AT TIMES, COMBINED WITH NORTHEAST TO NORTH WINDS
OF 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS 30 TO 40 MPH WILL PRODUCE AREAS OF
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. WIND GUSTS CLOSER TO AND AT THE COAST
COULD GUST UP TO 50 MPH AT TIMES DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM.
THE ACCUMULATING SNOW, STRONG WINDS AND COLD TEMPERATURES WILL
CAUSE DANGEROUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT WITH
GREATLY REDUCED VISIBILITIES.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW, SLEET,
OR ICE ARE EXPECTED. STRONG WINDS ARE ANTICIPATED. THIS WILL MAKE
TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Deco

*DECO snow removal and ice control 
610 457 9721*

if your inna jamb , big poppi will hook a mo up wesport

open up the joint ..........$125. Ca$h

V plow . dont bury yourself


----------



## tls22

I Timothy A....have declared war on a beast coming up from the gulf. We will not fight for money.....we don't fight for joy...we fight for our right to dig out and continue our way of life. Tomorrow we embark on the largest snow fighting day in plowsite history.......come sunday 10am....we will declare in one voice.....We will not go quietly...we will not vanish without a fight....we will dig-out........will will show JERSEY WHAT SNOWPLOWING IS ALL ABOUT


----------



## iceyman

tls22;914455 said:


> I Timothy A....have declared war on a beast coming up from the gulf. We will not fight for money.....we don't fight for joy...we fight for our right to dig out and continue our way of life. Tomorrow we embark on the largest snow fighting day in plowsite history.......come sunday 10am....we will declare in one voice.....We will not go quietly...we will not vanish without a fight....we will dig-out........will will show JERSEY WHAT SNOWPLOWING IS ALL ABOUT


amen to that brotha:salute:


----------



## PerfectProperty

Any see any snow yet?


----------



## dannyslawn

Good luck to all!


----------



## grandview

Just in case you need help










PS ,just in case your not sure what to do in snow.

Driving Safety Tips

Driving Safety Tips Index 
Driving in Snow and Ice

The best advice for driving in bad winter weather is not to drive at all, if you can avoid it.

Don't go out until the snow plows and sanding trucks have had a chance to do their work, and allow yourself extra time to reach your destination.

If you must drive in snowy conditions, make sure your car is prepared (TIPS), and that you know how to handle road conditions.

It's helpful to practice winter driving techniques in a snowy, open parking lot, so you're familiar with how your car handles. Consult your owner's manual for tips specific to your vehicle.

Driving safely on icy roads

1. Decrease your speed and leave yourself plenty of room to stop. You should allow at least three times more space than usual between you and the car in front of you.
2. Brake gently to avoid skidding. If your wheels start to lock up, ease off the brake.
3. Turn on your lights to increase your visibility to other motorists.
4. Keep your lights and windshield clean.
5. Use low gears to keep traction, especially on hills.
6. Don't use cruise control or overdrive on icy roads.
7. Be especially careful on bridges, overpasses and infrequently traveled roads, which will freeze first. Even at temperatures above freezing, if the conditions are wet, you might encounter ice in shady areas or on exposed roadways like bridges.
8. Don't pass snow plows and sanding trucks. The drivers have limited visibility, and you're likely to find the road in front of them worse than the road behind.
9. Don't assume your vehicle can handle all conditions. Even four-wheel and front-wheel drive vehicles can encounter trouble on winter roads.

If your rear wheels skid...

1. Take your foot off the accelerator.
2. Steer in the direction you want the front wheels to go. If your rear wheels are sliding left, steer left. If they're sliding right, steer right.
3. If your rear wheels start sliding the other way as you recover, ease the steering wheel toward that side. You might have to steer left and right a few times to get your vehicle completely under control.
4. If you have standard brakes, pump them gently.
5. If you have anti-lock brakes (ABS), do not pump the brakes. Apply steady pressure to the brakes. You will feel the brakes pulse - this is normal.

If your front wheels skid...

1. Take your foot off the gas and shift to neutral, but don't try to steer immediately.
2. As the wheels skid sideways, they will slow the vehicle and traction will return. As it does, steer in the direction you want to go. Then put the transmission in "drive" or release the clutch, and accelerate gently.

If you get stuck...

1. Do not spin your wheels. This will only dig you in deeper.
2. Turn your wheels from side to side a few times to push snow out of the way.
3. Use a light touch on the gas, to ease your car out.
4. Use a shovel to clear snow away from the wheels and the underside of the car.
5. Pour sand, kitty litter, gravel or salt in the path of the wheels, to help get traction.
6. Try rocking the vehicle. (Check your owner's manual first - it can damage the transmission on some vehicles.) Shift from forward to reverse, and back again. Each time you're in gear, give a light touch on the


----------



## ford550

Good morning everyone. Please be careful, the wackos that will be out dont give a crap of what we are trying to do. Make sure you all bring cameras and videos. Finally, we get our day. I will also say this, this won't be the last for this snow season, many more of these coming. Finally, everyone else on here gets to watch us..............................after only all these years wesportwesport


----------



## iceyman

ford550;914611 said:


> Good morning everyone. Please be careful, the wackos that will be out dont give a crap of what we are trying to do. Make sure you all bring cameras and videos. Finally, we get our day. I will also say this, this won't be the last for this snow season, many more of these coming. Finally, everyone else on here gets to watch us..............................after only all these years wesportwesport


yep .... finally we get to bask in the glory..... be safe everyone.... callin for a dream day.....lets do it wesport


----------



## tls22

ford550;914611 said:


> Good morning everyone. Please be careful, the wackos that will be out dont give a crap of what we are trying to do. Make sure you all bring cameras and videos. Finally, we get our day. I will also say this, this won't be the last for this snow season, many more of these coming. Finally, everyone else on here gets to watch us..............................after only all these years wesportwesport


2 min into my day...and 80 year old man pulls out and hits my truck...he hit the side wall......not to hard. His bumper was scraped up......other then that we parted ways...Great start to the day...lol. Atleast i got it out of the way.

Have fun guys...we have waited a long time for this......last forcast calls for 11-18. Snowing hard here....ground getting covered. wesport


----------



## shovelracer

thank goodness you southern guys are getting something to work with. That should put some of the crying to rest for a while. Looks like a nice 4-6" for us and I am totally fine with that. The extra blizzard money is nice, but the monster headache that goes with those extra inches isn't worth it for me. I think I'm starting to get old.


----------



## MileHigh

Have fun guys.


----------



## s&mll

Hasnt even flurried here yet. Not sure what happened to my 3am snow.... of well


----------



## tls22

The sun is out here.....lol


----------



## iceyman

nothing here at the moment but looking at the radar it should start coming down withing the hour and stay that way .... lets hope sopayup


----------



## ford550

this sucks. It is amazing, too cold to snow. Its just drying up, not reaching the ground, been snowing on radar since 4am and not a flake on the ground. When its cold it doesnt snow, but when its warm....................................WTH

For those of you getting your storm, have fun.


----------



## blk90s13

Out in Newark and nothing so far when I left the shore at 10am there was atleast an inch down


----------



## JPMAKO

VIRGA

Don't worry, when the surface low collides with the upper low watch out.
There will be some heavy mesoscale banding in some areas. Some people down south are already reporting 7"-13" and rates of as much as 3" per hour

We *WILL* see our share...


----------



## iceyman

everyone just chilllllll out/........ by tonite everyone will have something to play with...


----------



## blk90s13

It finaly arrived in Newark coming down steady we should start pushing in an hour if it goes on this rate 

Be safe out there everyone and make that green we all need it


----------



## highlander316

starting to come down and finally coat the ground here. Worst part is last night in my sleep I some how ****** up my neck beyond all reality. Can barely turn. Have had a heating pad on all morning. Work is gonna suck so bad. Figures.


----------



## tls22

snowing good here....everything is covered....game on


----------



## shovelracer

Just started here. 21* low wind with occasional gust.


----------



## MnM

Hey guys been so busy with work, havent been on the lawn or plow site all year. Figured I would chime in on this storm heading right for all my accounts. Im not sure Monmouth County could have asked for a better set-up..........Stay safe and make that money


----------



## iceyman

now its really coming down... bout to go out.....:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## blk90s13

Still didn't push snow in Newark been out here since noon


----------



## stroker79

I know we get more snow then you guys annually but I gotta say, Im pretty jealous about that storm you got goin on!

Good Luck and stay safe and warm yall!

Dont get going too fast where stuff starts breaking!


----------



## tls22

pouring snow here.....3 easily here in edison....going out at 8....hoo raaa.....stay safe guys


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;915396 said:


> pouring snow here.....3 easily here in edison....going out at 8....hoo raaa.....stay safe guys


Hoo raaa?!? LOL I gues thats the most excitement you've had this winter!, next to watching that Miley Cyrus video lol


----------



## cj7plowing

bracing for impact. Got 7 inches on the ground in central jersey and going. Going out at 9pm to open everything up for 4 hours. then 4 am on till everything is done. everyone be safe, and make some money or alot of money.


----------



## JPMAKO

It's Nap Time for me but I just wanted to leave you guys with this little snippet from the NOAA Weather Prediction Center

_984 MB SURFACE CYCLONE CENTERED AROUND 150 SM E OF THE DELMARVA
PENINSULA HAS REMAINED NEARLY STEADY-STATE OVER THE PAST 12 HOURS.
NEVERTHELESS...AFTERNOON MODEL FORECASTS ARE CONSISTENT THAT
DEEPENING OF THIS LOW WILL OCCUR THROUGH THE 00-06Z PERIOD AS THE
MID-ATLANTIC SHORT WAVE TROUGH AMPLIFIES. THIS WILL LEAD TO
STRENGTHENING OF MID-LEVEL FRONTOGENESIS AND ISENTROPIC
ASCENT...COINCIDENT WITH THE DENDRITIC GROWTH LAYER...DEVELOPING
NEWD INTO SRN NEW ENGLAND. AS A RESULT...ONGOING MODERATE TO HEAVY
SNOW FALLING ALONG THE I-95 CORRIDOR FROM THE WASHINGTON D.C. TO NEW
YORK CITY METRO AREAS WILL PIVOT NEWD. PERSISTENT SNOWFALL RATES OF
1 TO 2 IN/HR WILL BE LIKELY FROM NJ NEWD INTO CT/RI THROUGH
06Z...WITH EMBEDDED BANDS SUPPORTING RATES BRIEFLY EXCEEDING 2
IN/HR.

AS THE OFFSHORE CYCLONE DEEPENS AND SLOWLY TRACKS NEWD...TIGHTENING
OF THE LOW-LEVEL PRESSURE GRADIENT WILL STRENGTHEN N/NELY SURFACE
FLOW. FREQUENT GUSTS AOA 35 MPH SHOULD REMAIN CONFINED TO THE ERN
PORTION OF LONG ISLAND INTO COASTAL CT/RI AND FAR SRN MA...SUPPORTED
BY 15Z SREF GUIDANCE. THIS SHOULD LEAD TO THE COMMENCEMENT OF
BLIZZARD CONDITIONS /ESPECIALLY TOWARDS 06Z/ AS HEAVIER SNOW
OVERSPREADS THIS REGION.
_


----------



## grandview

Issued by The Weather Channel

7:24 pm EST, Sat., Dec. 19, 2009

The latest snowfall reports from The National Weather Service in Mount Holly, NJ: Chestertown, 16.5"... Millington, 16.0"... Philadelphia County, 16.0"... Hartly, 15.5"... Cherry Hill, 15.3"... Newport, 15.0"... Folsom, 14.5"... West Caln, 14.3"... Camden, 14.0"... Southampton, 14.0"... Malaga, 14.0"... Folcroft, 14.0"... Monroeville, 14.0"... Swedesboro, 14.0"... Galena, 14.0"... Franklinville, 14.0"... Newark, 13.9"... Colora, 13.5"... Upper Chichester, 13.5"... Pitman, 13.0"... Parkesburg, 13.0"... Vineland, 13.0"... Sicklerville, 13.0"... Cedarville, 13.0"... Downingtown, 13.0"... Woodside, 12.8"... Secane, 12.5"... Pennsauken, 12.5"... Sewell, 12.2"... Beachwood, 12.2"... Kent Island, 12.0"... Shiloh, 12.0"... Roxborough, 12.0"... Mantua, 12.0"... Clayton, 12.0"... Exton, up to 14.0"... Royersford, up to 6.8"... Bayville, up to 6.0"... Tabernacle, up to 14.5"... Turnersville, up to 14.0"... Allentown, up to 2.8"... Media, up to 10.6"... Trappe, up to 6.8"... Wynnewood, up to 11.0"... Wilmington, up to 14.8".


----------



## stroker79

I just talked to my gramma in Frederick county maryland. She has about 20" and I guess it's not supposed to stop until 5am tomorrow


----------



## grandview

stroker79;915590 said:


> I just talked to my gramma in Frederick county maryland. She has about 20" and I guess it's not supposed to stop until 5am tomorrow


Get your but over there and plow granny out! Christmas is coming and you want a present from her don't you?


----------



## JPMAKO

grandview;915620 said:


> Get your but over there and plow granny out! Christmas is coming and what want a present from her don't you?


Dude you are shot
The comments definately make me laugh:laughing:


----------



## stroker79

grandview;915620 said:


> Get your but over there and plow granny out! Christmas is coming and you want a present from her don't you?


She already sent the presents! Thank you UPS!:laughing:


----------



## blk90s13

Enough snow lol plowing since 7pm non stop till now in Newark 

The wife called saying I may not make into my own driveway wtf (Howell)


----------



## cet

blk90s13;916308 said:


> Enough snow lol plowing since 7pm non stop till now in Newark
> 
> The wife called saying I may not make into my own driveway wtf (Howell)


Call her back and tell her to start shoveling.


----------



## grandview

NJ guys cry all year for snow .Now listen to them," please snow stop I don't like plowing!"


----------



## stroker79

Didnt you get hit by this big storm?


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;915383 said:


> I know we get more snow then you guys annually but I gotta say, Im pretty jealous about that storm you got goin on!
> 
> Good Luck and stay safe and warm yall!
> 
> Dont get going too fast where stuff starts breaking!


Remember the heavy wet 8 we just had?

Can you imagine 2 feet of that?

No thanks. Give me a few 6 inch storms over the big 2 footer any time. :bluebounc


----------



## grandview

REAPER;916500 said:


> Remember the heavy wet 8 we just had?
> 
> Can you imagine 2 feet of that?
> 
> No thanks. Give me a few 6 inch storms over the big 2 footer any time. :bluebounc


Correct. They are going make just as much money if this was 4 inch storm .And they wouldn't of had to beat there equipment either.

I didn't get any of this snow!


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;916490 said:


> Didnt you get hit by this big storm?


Grandview is lucky enough to have seasonal contracts for heated driveways. 

The man has us all beat I tell you!!:yow!:


----------



## grandview

REAPER;916508 said:


> Grandview is lucky enough to have seasonal contracts for heated driveways.
> 
> The man has us all beat I tell you!!:yow!:


Don't give secrets out!


----------



## REAPER

grandview;916516 said:


> Don't give secrets out!


That may be. But I heard this is where you pushed the snow at the end of the drive?


----------



## stroker79

REAPER;916500 said:


> Remember the heavy wet 8 we just had?
> 
> Can you imagine 2 feet of that?
> 
> No thanks. Give me a few 6 inch storms over the big 2 footer any time. :bluebounc


You may have had 8" but we got 2" from that.

I dunno, I keep hearing this snow is light.Its a lot yet but if it were as heavy as our first event then I think there would be more trees down and more power outtages.

Still would be fun to get pumbled just once.


----------



## ppandr

10+" here in Hunterdon....2" over my second tier pricing for resi's payuppayuppayup

Making the 95 Jeep earn its excuse to stick it out another year.....


----------



## cj7plowing

well 23 hours later and I just sat down on the couch, still bouncing and rocking just sitting on the couch. we ended up with 18 to 24 inches depending on where we were. did the commercials 3 times and the residentials twice. although it was light powder for the most part, it took forever to plow with the roll over and roll off. give me the 6 inch storms any day of the week.


----------



## tls22

Wow.....just put in close to 23 hrs in my truck.....ready for bed....what a birthday......the piles are huge and the windrows where halfway up my door.....the GMC push it like a champ.....time for a beer and sleep.....driveways 2morrow. payup I think we had close to 20 where i was......snow rates where 2-4 inches a hr.....it was hard keeping up.....i think we got all that snow in like a 8-9 hr period...just nuts....12-20 live on


----------



## grandview

Typical NJ guy cry's for snow and when he gets some it to much!

Driveways tomorrow?


Happy Birthday Timmy


----------



## Supper Grassy

i had 23" here in burlington county.
i only do resis with a snow blower. how hard is it to learn to plow?


----------



## iceyman

just got in from a nice 32 hour session,,, minus 3 hours for a 9 hundo repair:realmad: but i was back in action after that... gota love a bliz


----------



## shovelracer

iceyman;917747 said:


> just got in from a nice 32 hour session,,, minus 3 hours for a 9 hundo repair:realmad: but i was back in action after that... gota love a bliz


What was the repair?

I spent 12 hours with no heat because of a cracked hose fitting. Had to pinch it off to save the coolant. $5 part.


----------



## blk90s13

Got home at 3am after straight 41 hour in the truck with a one hour nap 


did my usual sub up in Newark international that wasnt bad at all then by time I got back south my close friend called and asked for help so I went to finish most of his driveways.

Going out soon to finish up the rest of his driveways now


----------



## highlander316

only got 4-6" here. I got some random pics I'll post up. The single stage blowers absolutely destroyed the snow, they love light fluffy stuff like that.


----------



## stroker79

iceyman;917747 said:


> just got in from a nice 32 hour session,,, minus 3 hours for a 9 hundo repair:realmad: but i was back in action after that... gota love a bliz


Yeah I heard you were in line for awhile!

What happened to the meyer?


----------



## iceyman

stroker79;918383 said:


> Yeah I heard you were in line for awhile!
> 
> What happened to the meyer?


the hydro fitting going into the box ripped right out.... we tried many things to ghettofy it but it just kept puking fluid so i had to get a whole new box.... hopefully my god damn IROC warranty will do its job and only cost me labor....


----------



## tls22

Did some driveways today and sidewalks...then got a call to relocate snow.....did that for 6 hours.....i could go back out tonight to move some snow at the cantena lots....idk yet.......im pretty beat. This storm was awsome.


----------



## tls22

grandview;917357 said:


> Typical NJ guy cry's for snow and when he gets some it to much!
> 
> Driveways tomorrow?
> 
> Happy Birthday Timmy


Thanks grandview....and no1 is crying.

Driveways i have for my lawn cutting customers.


----------



## cj7plowing

put in another 11 hours today from all the people that dont want to get plowed until we get slammed.
now its time to service and fix everything.


----------



## ford550

Congrats guys. Looks like you all had your hands full. We ranged form 6-8 inches depending where you were. Not a biggie, but a nice payup maker. It's amazing what 40 miles will do in a storm like that


----------



## stroker79

tls22;918791 said:


> Did some driveways today and sidewalks...then got a call to relocate snow.....did that for 6 hours.....i could go back out tonight to move some snow at the cantena lots....idk yet.......im pretty beat. This storm was awsome.


Get your ass out there and work! This might be the only snow you get all year!

You cant pass on money-work now, rest later.


----------



## grandview

Easy on them,they already put 2 full seasons of plowing it!


----------



## tls22

pic


----------



## iceyman

some snow picspayup


----------



## iceyman

so much for not bringin snow across the street


----------



## grandview

So Icey you do own a plow truck!Would love to see that plow on your ice cream truck while plowing.


----------



## iceyman

grandview;920523 said:


> So Icey you do own a plow truck!Would love to see that plow on your ice cream truck while plowing.


im lucky if the ice cream truck makes it down the road on a sunny day


----------



## stroker79

am I seeing right, icey?

Did you pile all that snow in front of the building and behind those busses? LOL


----------



## iceyman

stroker79;920900 said:


> am I seeing right, icey?
> 
> Did you pile all that snow in front of the building and behind those busses? LOL


lol yea thats my building... i only have like 17 spots and damn did the snow pile up fast.... the busses wont move til march anyway:waving:


----------



## tjlands

This was just a ridicoulous storm to plow, this picture looks bad...
It was taken at 1am sunday morning at a condo complex we do and then we got another 8-10 on top of it.
I would take ten 6 inch storms instead of this storm which I beleive we got 32, atlhough I cant find an offiial measurement above 26. Had one driver quit another sub just disapear,
, 2 trucks down, just glad all the machines..loaders.made it through ok.
Have many great pictures will have a thread in a week or so when we wind down.
Still have crews out this morning...an the schools here are still closed..three days after.


----------



## forestfireguy

Good to see you had some work Tim, maybe you'll be able to catch up on some sleep by spring.....LOL. We had between 7-9 inches in Bergen/Northern Passaic counties and I'd have sworn it was an easy 14", was drifting off roofs and open spaces so badly I was amazed. Went to check on a site we just picked and which I subbed out, I had just gotten off the phone with my sub and he said he was on-site, I got there and didn't see any truck in the front lot, thought maybe he was in the wrong place or went down the other side, dropped the blade to make a pass around saw a windrow next to mine down the side of the building, he was parked in the back sitting, so I pulled up next to him, he said he watched the area he just plowed fill in with drifting snow as he pushed, so thought he'd wait a few for the wind to die out a bit. There was a min. of 5" where he had plowed not 5 minutes earlier. Was a freaky storm........


----------



## tjlands

That picture I posted just doesnt show that it was still snowing..hard.. and then the wind blew later. We got our yearly avg in 24 hours. There was one stretch that we recieved 4-5 inches an hour. Sure the money is great but what a headache, I still have three loaders working, since saturday night, now on other peoples accounts at $200 per hour. Hopefully today its done..............................................


----------



## tjlands

Thank God I had some big Equipment...at one of our 38 sites we serviced with over 2 ft


----------



## tjlands

unreal............


----------



## blk90s13

Pictures from Newark airport

While on standby waiting










During the storm


----------



## blk90s13

back to standby waiting for the melters to finish up










one of so many big blades


----------



## blk90s13

This is from my own driveway


----------



## blk90s13

This pics from Ocean grove NJ ( thanks to Neptune township for plowing the street 24hours later )


----------



## tls22

Great pictures guys....jackson got the most snow i think...23.7 or somthing like that....what a storm. I will have a thread up soon.....just need to do my xmass shopping now...lol


For once we where the show.....everyone wanted to be in our state....felt good.


----------



## tls22

here for the jackson guys


OCEAN COUNTY...
JACKSON#OCEAN 23.5 1045 PM 12/19:redbounce
BRICKTOWN 22.0 723 AM 12/20
SHIP BOTTOM 21.0 1205 PM 12/20
TOMS RIVER 21.0 1045 PM 12/19
POINT PLEASANT BEACH 20.5 1042 AM 12/20
HOLIDAY CITY 20.0 1046 AM 12/20 BERKELEY TWP
SURF CITY 20.0 1205 PM 12/20
BEACHWOOD 18.5 1205 AM 12/20
BAYVILLE 17.5 900 PM 12/19
BROOKVILLE 16.0 1030 PM 12/19 OCEAN TWP
WHITING 16.0 900 PM 12/19
MANAHAWKIN 14.5 900 PM 12/19
FORKED RIVER 14.0 900 PM 12/19
POINT PLEASANT 14.0 900 PM 12/19
LANOKA HARBOR 13.0 1045 PM 12/19


----------



## DirtyJerzey

what a storm. I put in some long hours, all in all not too bad. Amazingly no real complaints, even got a few compliments. Had a sub completely disappear with my equipment with no phone call or goodbye so it was a made rush/panic during the morning to get things opened. Was still doing a little bit of cleaning up last night, but I finally got about 11-12hours of sleep in last night so Im feeling good now. Had a spreader controller burn up in flames right before the storm cost about a grand to get fixed, one of the plows acted up a little about half way through the storm but she made it through, and a cracked windshield in one of my trucks but thats about all....

Couldnt get any pics as I was too busy babysitting....


----------



## tjlands

tls22;921897 said:


> here for the jackson guys
> 
> OCEAN COUNTY...
> JACKSON#OCEAN 23.5 1045 PM 12/19:redbounce
> BRICKTOWN 22.0 723 AM 12/20
> SHIP BOTTOM 21.0 1205 PM 12/20
> TOMS RIVER 21.0 1045 PM 12/19
> POINT PLEASANT BEACH 20.5 1042 AM 12/20
> HOLIDAY CITY 20.0 1046 AM 12/20 BERKELEY TWP
> SURF CITY 20.0 1205 PM 12/20
> BEACHWOOD 18.5 1205 AM 12/20
> BAYVILLE 17.5 900 PM 12/19
> BROOKVILLE 16.0 1030 PM 12/19 OCEAN TWP
> WHITING 16.0 900 PM 12/19
> MANAHAWKIN 14.5 900 PM 12/19
> FORKED RIVER 14.0 900 PM 12/19
> POINT PLEASANT 14.0 900 PM 12/19
> LANOKA HARBOR 13.0 1045 PM 12/19


The problem with the snow totals , Jackson time in chart above1045pm, it snowed hard till 7am..9 hrs later...I measured 32 inches in four differant locations


----------



## blk90s13

yea I had well over 28 inch in my driveway in Howell 

storm damage : front driveshaft is SHOT will run me $400 to get it rebuild oh well


----------



## blk90s13

tjlands;922338 said:


> The problem with the snow totals , Jackson time in chart above1045pm, it snowed hard till 7am..9 hrs later...I measured 32 inches in four differant locations


How did you make you Tim ? Andy came through well ?

Where do you guys get snow records ?


----------



## ppandr

Any know of someone looking for a 10' pusher for lots...I've got my New Holland tractor with 10' pusher just sitting around and I have an operator available. Since I personally are handling our commercials I am not using it this year. Let me know Sommerset/Hunterdon/Morris county preferred.

Oh and....Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## ford550

Get your rest ladies. Big storms (yes that is storms plural) coming, starting next week around new years. Three of them in one week and more behind them. We got to watch everyone else of all these years, it is finally our turn.


----------



## tls22

I love you guys....merry Christmas's.




Yours truly tls22


----------



## matt7791

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;921979 said:


> what a storm. I put in some long hours, all in all not too bad. Amazingly no real complaints, even got a few compliments. Had a sub completely disappear with my equipment with no phone call or goodbye so it was a made rush/panic during the morning to get things opened. Was still doing a little bit of cleaning up last night, but I finally got about 11-12hours of sleep in last night so Im feeling good now. Had a spreader controller burn up in flames right before the storm cost about a grand to get fixed, one of the plows acted up a little about half way through the storm but she made it through, and a cracked windshield in one of my trucks but thats about all....
> 
> Couldnt get any pics as I was too busy babysitting....


Next time your sander goes up in flames...we should just roast marshmellows...and call it a day ussmileyflag


----------



## wirenut

was that some state property i see in the garage....
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## shovelracer

blk90s13;922384 said:


> yea I had well over 28 inch in my driveway in Howell
> 
> storm damage : front driveshaft is SHOT will run me $400 to get it rebuild oh well


 American Driveshaft Services Inc
(732) 271-2820

He's out of bound brook, a rebuild should be less.


----------



## s&mll

We plow right by that place


----------



## JPMAKO

*Potential Storms*



ford550;923643 said:


> Get your rest ladies. Big storms (yes that is storms plural) coming, starting next week around new years. Three of them in one week and more behind them. We got to watch everyone else of all these years, it is finally our turn.


Wow,

Somebody else pays attention to the weather as much as I do
I really like our chances over the next two weeks to get in on some serious action.
Again the Teleconnectors are all in place +PNA AND -NAO to support a big east coast storm. I will only concentrate on one storm at a time, following the model trends and also the set-up which at this point is really early to tell but it looks like it could be another Miller A set-up where the low originates in the Gulf and rides up the coast. This particular storm it seams also wants to pass off another peace of energy and phase with the Gulf low pressure. That could potentially help this thing bomb out and stall near the coast. We shall see. I do think that it will definately be cold enough for All Snow... More to come on Saturday

Everyone have a Merry Christmas

Jason

BTW: I believe posting maps this early is bad Ju-Ju


----------



## grandview

What's with all the crying you guys finally get snow now it's to much to handle?


----------



## tls22

grandview;924819 said:


> What's with all the crying you guys finally get snow now it's to much to handle?


but its 2 of the wet and heavy stuff grandpa....


----------



## grandview

tls22;924822 said:


> but its 2 of the wet and heavy stuff grandpa....


Don't want to know about your GF's


----------



## tls22

grandview;924830 said:


> Don't want to know about your GF's


compared to ur inch or less on the grassy surfaces....its a blizzard


----------



## JPMAKO

grandview;924819 said:


> What's with all the crying you guys finally get snow now it's to much to handle?


Who said anything about it being to much to handle


----------



## Deco

*dont look now but , were now forecasted for a BIGGY JAN.1st. wesport*


----------



## JPMAKO

Deco;924899 said:


> *dont look now but , were now forecasted for a BIGGY JAN.1st. wesport*


Gonna suck because we are having the party at my house this year.
Lots of  and plowing don't mix. I told the wife tonight that she is gonna have to keep the guests entertained while I  I guess no Beer Pong for me. Well maybe a couple of games


----------



## Deco

JPMAKO;924911 said:


> Gonna suck because we are having the party at my house this year.
> Lots of  and plowing don't mix. I told the wife tonight that she is gonna have to keep the guests entertained while I  I guess no Beer Pong for me. Well maybe a couple of games


i'll be having a party in my unit


----------



## Deco

*I'll be plunging into white gold . *


----------



## iceyman

the storm has to wait til the second cuz ill be in vegas til then...:realmad: damn i dont wanna miss one but vegas for new years is gonna be sick


----------



## grandview

iceyman;925078 said:


> the storm has to wait til the second cuz ill be in vegas til then...:realmad: damn i dont wanna miss one but vegas for new years is gonna be sick


You make 5.00 bucks plowing and right away you want to blow it away!


----------



## iceyman

grandview;925122 said:


> You make 5.00 bucks plowing and right away you want to blow it away!


gotta spend it somewherexysport


----------



## ford550

> BTW: I believe posting maps this early is bad Ju-Ju


ok, ok no more bad ju-ju 

i just got so excited, I have been a weather nut since I could understand what they were talking about on my noaa weather radio at age 4...................


----------



## iceyman

are we really gonna get hit on new years?


----------



## mkwl

DAMMIT! Every year (seems that way anyway) it snows on New Years Day, and I end up cutting my vacation short to come plow :realmad: WHY couldn't it snow on Christmas?

Grrrrr..... I want snow- but not when I'm on vacation (1 week a year)! I guess beggers can't be choosers....


----------



## blk90s13

wirenut;923848 said:


> was that some state property i see in the garage....
> :laughing::laughing:


Not when you pay for it :laughing:



shovelracer;924407 said:


> American Driveshaft Services Inc
> (732) 271-2820
> 
> He's out of bound brook, a rebuild should be less.


Thanks for the info I already got a brand new one cant afford to wait for a rebuild will keep them in mind for next time


----------



## DirtyJerzey

it can snow new years day just not new years eve.... got way to much cool stuff planned....


----------



## JPMAKO

Right now this storm appears to be an all out Bomb for much of the East Coast.
There is alot of model agreement on this storm, and it looks like it phases with three pieces of energy which very rarely happens and stalls off of the coast and then as it leaves it wraps precip back S-SW so this could be a fairly prolonged event (2-3 days). Again the teleconnectors are in place and this time the Polar Vortex is not going to push this out to Sea.
This New Years Storm is almost identical to the Feb 1978 Blizzard which was a Historic event for many especially along the coast. The models depiction of this storm is almost identical in set-up to this analog so if this bears true "Watch out" There will be copius amounts of Snow and Very High Winds which will lead to well I won't say the "B" word but you all know what I am hinting at. If you live on the coast put your storm windows on.
It also appears on the models that we could be in for a nasty two to three week period of Cold and Snow. 

Lets see what happens and I will keep everyone updated.

Jason


----------



## gman2310

that is a little scary to think about, i like my 6-12' storms.


----------



## blk90s13

Bring it on I will be here


----------



## Deco

*be nice to hit 48" in 2 weeks . feeling like buffalo here :laughing:*


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;927214 said:


> Right now this storm appears to be an all out Bomb for much of the East Coast.
> There is alot of model agreement on this storm, and it looks like it phases with three pieces of energy which very rarely happens and stalls off of the coast and then as it leaves it wraps precip back S-SW so this could be a fairly prolonged event (2-3 days). Again the teleconnectors are in place and this time the Polar Vortex is not going to push this out to Sea.
> This New Years Storm is almost identical to the Feb 1978 Blizzard which was a Historic event for many especially along the coast. The models depiction of this storm is almost identical in set-up to this analog so if this bears true "Watch out" There will be copius amounts of Snow and Very High Winds which will lead to well I won't say the "B" word but you all know what I am hinting at. If you live on the coast put your storm windows on.
> It also appears on the models that we could be in for a nasty two to three week period of Cold and Snow.
> 
> Lets see what happens and I will keep everyone updated.
> 
> Jason


Well I guess I'll be cutting my vacation short then lol

I'm kind of fond of 6" storms- haven't actually plowed anything over 12" yet...


----------



## mkwl

As long as it's nice, fluffy snow, no problem, but if it's going to be heavy or mixed with the rain/freezing rain/sleep [email protected] no fun at all!:realmad:


----------



## loudredram

come on snow and lots of it.....need to make some real money doing snow removal


----------



## grandview

Deco;927585 said:


> *be nice to hit 48" in 2 weeks . feeling like buffalo here :laughing:*


I like the NJ snow we got now for the season 10 inches.:laughing:


----------



## ford550

> Right now this storm appears to be an all out Bomb for much of the East Coast.
> There is alot of model agreement on this storm, and it looks like it phases with three pieces of energy which very rarely happens and stalls off of the coast and then as it leaves it wraps precip back S-SW so this could be a fairly prolonged event (2-3 days). Again the teleconnectors are in place and this time the Polar Vortex is not going to push this out to Sea.
> This New Years Storm is almost identical to the Feb 1978 Blizzard which was a Historic event for many especially along the coast. The models depiction of this storm is almost identical in set-up to this analog so if this bears true "Watch out" There will be copius amounts of Snow and Very High Winds which will lead to well I won't say the "B" word but you all know what I am hinting at. If you live on the coast put your storm windows on.
> It also appears on the models that we could be in for a nasty two to three week period of Cold and Snow.
> 
> Lets see what happens and I will keep everyone updated.
> 
> Jason


Been watching the same stuff. The pattern is here (since April), just need to watch it unfold before our very eyes. The next 2-3 weeks look awesome on the models. A lot of agreement on this new years storm, plus NAO is going the lowest since September (we all know what october was like), but there's even a bigger one for the 7/8th. Then look at the monster brewing in the Gulf at the end of the run


----------



## iceyman

o god im gonna get stuck in vegas and instead of making money im gonna be losing life savings....lol ****ttake mushrooms


----------



## s&mll

Icey what club are you going to for new years?


----------



## Sportsman500??

Yep, lookat that storm brewing off the coast of NJ

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/medr/day7nav.html


----------



## forestfireguy

Whats it gonna be for the early AM tomorrow? And as far as the new years thing goes, I hope we get a decent storm, but I'm not into the whole blizzard thing. Though if we get a real whopper this year it'll be new years, we're down many guys to vacations and such. About half will some in for a major storm, others are really away...........


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;929008 said:


> We all need to meet for drinks soon.


Tim,

I am off all winter
Should take a ride down to e-town and get some Ice Cream too.
BTW I know this is early but the Storm on the 7th looks like another Monster and has 1996 written all over it. but like I said it's too early to jump on that train.


----------



## forestfireguy

Thanks, I'm always ready. But besides Deco, I agree the models are hyping things right now!


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;929094 said:


> Tim,
> 
> I am off all winter
> Should take a ride down to e-town and get some Ice Cream too.
> BTW I know this is early but the Storm on the 7th looks like another Monster and has 1996 written all over it. but like I said it's too early to jump on that train.


I remember that storm- I was 6 years old- INSANE amount of snow- I didn't have kindergarden for a week!

Make you feel old Jay?:laughing: j/k


----------



## gman2310

cant it snow during the beginning of the week, its always weekends


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;929254 said:


> Make you feel old Jay?:laughing: j/k


Thanks Matt, I appreciate it.
So what you are essentially saying is I forgot more than you know
I was 19 and it was my third year in business.
Where does the time go?


----------



## iceyman

gman2310;929404 said:


> cant it snow during the beginning of the week, its always weekends


we love snow on weekends


----------



## iceyman

s&mll;928031 said:


> Icey what club are you going to for new years?


they close down the strip and do kinda like a times square deal.... should be pretty redic


----------



## s&mll

Sounds nice. Didnt know they closed down the whole strip. Went to pure a few months ago.... Very nice place.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;929485 said:


> Thanks Matt, I appreciate it.
> So what you are essentially saying is I forgot more than you know
> I was 19 and it was my third year in business.
> Where does the time go?


Hahaha :laughing: Na- I was just a little kid consumed with watching the town plows go by, and carving snow forts out of the giant snowpiles- time sure does fly though- seems like just yesterday I was buying my plow- on my third season now...


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;930575 said:


> Hahaha :laughing: Na- I was just a little kid consumed with watching the town plows go by, and carving snow forts out of the giant snowpiles- time sure does fly though- seems like just yesterday I was buying my plow- on my third season now...


What's the deal with the New Years storm ?


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;930616 said:


> What's the deal with the New Years storm ?


That, sir, is the question I believe we all wish we knew....

From what I gather- seems like it'll be a rain/snow mix in NNJ (yuck!), all snow further north and west...

Follow Jay's (JPMAKO) analysis of the storm though- he's right on the money on a lot of these- I trust his forecast a lot more than the rest of the weather "masters of hype"


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;930838 said:


> That, sir, is the question I believe we all wish we knew....
> 
> From what I gather- seems like it'll be a rain/snow mix in NNJ (yuck!), all snow further north and west...
> 
> Follow Jay's (JPMAKO) analysis of the storm though- he's right on the money on a lot of these- I trust his forecast a lot more than the rest of the weather "masters of hype"


That's what I am hearing all I can say is yuck !!! I guss we will have to see what happens.


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;930860 said:


> That's what I am hearing all I can say is yuck !!! I guss we will have to see what happens.


Yeah- honestly, I'd almost rather get nothing than 6" of concrete- no fun to move- hard on the truck, and my back!

I guess we'll have to see what happens...


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;930872 said:


> Yeah- honestly, I'd almost rather get nothing than 6" of concrete- no fun to move- hard on the truck, and my back!
> 
> I guess we'll have to see what happens...


Same with me I would rather have nothing I hate the rain and snow BS.


----------



## blk90s13

Everyone got their squeegees ready ?


----------



## forestfireguy

I hate chasing slush!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPMAKO

blk90s13;930984 said:


> Everyone got their squeegees ready ?


I have a strong feeling that those will not be necessary...


----------



## tjlands

If it keeps trending West we will only need an umbrella....


----------



## JPMAKO

tjlands;931299 said:


> If it keeps trending West we will only need an umbrella....


Most of the models trended East and have stronger emphasis on the second wave of low pressure which is going to amplify sucking in Atlantic moisture. Cyclogenis should occur providing it's own cold air. anyone North of CT Watch out this thing is gonna be around for days and can become quite powerful as it moves North. As for NJ I am gonna say at this point you only need to worry if you are on the immediate coast otherwise we should be good from Central on up North. I would keep an eye on these trends as the Solution just keeps getting colder and more amplified. We are also gonna have some energy next week and are still in a good +PNA/-NAO/-AO pattern so it will be interesting to see what happens.
I am not putting too much faith in the long range models and will wait for tonights 00Z runs to come out with what I "think will happen"

Jason


----------



## forestfireguy

Mako. where'd you go to metoerological(spelling) school? Or is it just a hobby? I've been doing this a long time and have always been interested in the science(maybe art) of accurate winter forecasts.

When will you post your snow map? LOL...........


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;931360 said:


> Mako. where'd you go to metoerological(spelling) school? Or is it just a hobby? I've been doing this a long time and have always been interested in the science(maybe art) of accurate winter forecasts.
> 
> When will you post your snow map? LOL...........


This has been a long time hobby of mine especially after Paul Kocin left the weather channel. I have just lost faith in the so called Pro-mets out there so I got some books and the Internet and started learning. I am not doing snow maps this year, but will post a synopsis of what I think will happen, well maybe I can make some maps again. BTW my name is Jason


----------



## forestfireguy

Jason,

Thanks. I watch accuweather,noaa,weather.com and we use weatherworks for our warnings and certified totals. I try to take the "average" of what they say and make some kind of guess........ The method of reading models is lost on me, I assume its subjective and a use of expierience and judgement, but seems very complicated as to which one to look at when for (semi)reliable trends and history.

Anyway, we run in the same(almost) neighborhood, if you ever get jammed up, let me know, we have a large fleet and a couple CDL trucks uncommitted which we use for back-up and big storms.


----------



## tjlands

JPMAKO;931352 said:


> Most of the models trended East and have stronger emphasis on the second wave of low pressure which is going to amplify sucking in Atlantic moisture. Cyclogenis should occur providing it's own cold air. anyone North of CT Watch out this thing is gonna be around for days and can become quite powerful as it moves North. As for NJ I am gonna say at this point you only need to worry if you are on the immediate coast otherwise we should be good from Central on up North. I would keep an eye on these trends as the Solution just keeps getting colder and more amplified. We are also gonna have some energy next week and are still in a good +PNA/-NAO/-AO pattern so it will be interesting to see what happens.
> I am not putting too much faith in the long range models and will wait for tonights 00Z runs to come out with what I "think will happen"
> 
> Jason


Coastal NJ- me- included will only need an umbrella nye and nyd. The cold/snowy energy(L) trended-stayed West, Central PA, Ohio valley. Maybe NW Nj, minor event.
Three days ago some models still had the energy phasing together and dumping on us again, I dont see anything significant(for us) until the 5-7 time frame. 
But then thats just me, My best guess


----------



## blk90s13

forestfireguy;931274 said:


> I hate chasing slush!!!!!!!!


its some what fun some times sharpens the blades well too


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;931352 said:


> Most of the models trended East and have stronger emphasis on the second wave of low pressure which is going to amplify sucking in Atlantic moisture. Cyclogenis should occur providing it's own cold air. anyone North of CT Watch out this thing is gonna be around for days and can become quite powerful as it moves North. As for NJ I am gonna say at this point you only need to worry if you are on the immediate coast otherwise we should be good from Central on up North. I would keep an eye on these trends as the Solution just keeps getting colder and more amplified. We are also gonna have some energy next week and are still in a good +PNA/-NAO/-AO pattern so it will be interesting to see what happens.
> I am not putting too much faith in the long range models and will wait for tonights 00Z runs to come out with what I "think will happen"
> 
> Jason


What do you think the timing will be on this Jay? Looks right now like it will warm up some (around 37* on Thurs and Fri)... snow or rain?


----------



## highlander316

it better do something, I just bought another new plow today. I'll be pissed as all hell if I don't get to use it this year lol.


----------



## bad69bird

highlander316;931996 said:


> it better do something, I just bought another new plow today. I'll be pissed as all hell if I don't get to use it this year lol.


Thanks for jinx'n us! LOL J/K


----------



## highlander316

bad69bird;932092 said:


> Thanks for jinx'n us! LOL J/K


lol the sad part is I probably did!


----------



## Sportsman500??

Apparantely not going to be a big New Years Storm. Maybe up to 7 inches. Btw, since you guys are talking about meteorology, I must say thats what I will be going to school for.


----------



## bad69bird

highlander316;932179 said:


> lol the sad part is I probably did!


I certainly hope not! LOL:crying:


----------



## bronco91

I realy hope that we dont get anything much just because me and my wife have sitter for the kids new years night becuse we are going out to the orange lanter in parmuse nj. we dont get out much so i realy hope it just stay out to sea or it just a salting event.


----------



## mkwl

bronco91;932697 said:


> I realy hope that we dont get anything much just because me and my wife have sitter for the kids new years night becuse we are going out to the orange lanter in parmuse nj. we dont get out much so i realy hope it just stay out to sea or it just a salting event.


Kinda feel the same way- I'm upstate right now- would rather have nothing on New Years, and go for the storm on the 7th instead- they're forecasting an all out blizzard up here- wish I could be in it

BTW- what company do you work for/own?  I'm located over in the Saddle River area...


----------



## bronco91

i work for K&Z Auto repair in wyckoff. we have about 100-125 accountis from oakland to hawthoren. we are also are snowplow and salter dealer for curtis, and meyers. we work on evrything eles salter torwels, snowex but we work on any plow or salter under the sunny


----------



## forestfireguy

Jay,

Where's the map????????


----------



## tls22

maps dont looks great at all....have a feeling this is going to be crap....w/e....i want to party new years eve


----------



## bare spot

JPMAKO;931369 said:


> This has been a long time hobby of mine especially after Paul Kocin left the weather channel. I have just lost faith in the so called Pro-mets out there so I got some books and the Internet and started learning. I am not doing snow maps this year, but will post a synopsis of what I think will happen, well maybe I can make some maps again. BTW my name is Jason


weather channel doesn't seam the same to me as the old days, i know i watched it more back then.


----------



## ford550

> I just bought another new plow today


WTF, man thankx. Now it is not going to snow for the rest of the year. 

Look at the forecast for the next two weeks. Looks like junk. Man I hope we didn't bust our nuts for the winter in 2 storms.  Typical for our area


----------



## JPMAKO

I am not going to post a map for this storm because I honestly do not know what is going to happen. I am not following any one forecast model as they all have different solutions and it is just such a wide range of possibilities that even I cannot say for with any certainty what is going to happen. I am confused by most of the Models because they have many different shortwaves and don't know which one to concentrate on. If these shortwaves retrograde which I believe will happen to the second LP not the First then we could see some frozen Precip Friday/Saturday. The first area of Low Pressure is weak and would cause nothing significant in our area. The problem with forecasting this storm is that because the models see so many waves of LP they don't have an accurate depiction of the track or the precip shield. If the first area of LP moves more easterly than chances are the second LP gets more time to develop in the Gulf and could ride the coast which would provide more precip on the S/W side of the energy. If the first wave does not move faster or East than the second wave will not develop until it is North of the Benchmark thus leaving us out of the game. Either way the further North you go the more snow you are gonna get as it should retrograde somewhere North of the Delmarva giving places in Maine 1'- 2' As for NJ I will have a better idea once this thing actually hits land and I can see where the First LP is and how fast it's moving. On another note the radar does look like it is stronger and more north with the system so we are off to a good start. It is almost nothing like the models showed. BTW the 12Z Nam is starting to look better with the second wave of energy it has trended a little stronger and slightly West of last nights operation and ensembles. Hopefully this is the beginning of a good trend. 

I will have more later,

Jason


----------



## highlander316

ford550;933116 said:


> WTF, man thankx. Now it is not going to snow for the rest of the year.


lol, looks like I cursed the whole area. Maybe we'll at least get a salting run out of this storm. Somethings better than nothing lol.


----------



## forestfireguy

Jason,

I still want a damn MAP!!!! LOL

I didn't honestly understand alot of what you said, but it looks to me like you mean it could still develop into a plowable event for us in the Bergen county area, things are still a little undecided and will depend heavily on the exact track of the storm.

Is that close?


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;933338 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I still want a damn MAP!!!! LOL
> 
> I didn't honestly understand alot of what you said, but it looks to me like you mean it could still develop into a plowable event for us in the Bergen county area, things are still a little undecided and will depend heavily on the exact track of the storm.
> 
> Is that close?


Here is your damn Map

and links to some places that sell them as well
http://www.staples.com
http://www.amazon.com/Road-Atlas-2008-North-American/dp/1595082115
http://store.randmcnally.com/

yes you are close it still could become something plowable in our area.


----------



## forestfireguy

Everybody is a friggin comedian around here...............But thanks, I do need a radius map for landscape maintenance!!!!!


----------



## blk90s13

here is a map http://tinyurl.com/ydl6mvc or you can use this here http://tinyurl.com/yalm5ye


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;933474 said:


> Everybody is a friggin comedian around here...............But thanks, I do need a radius map for landscape maintenance!!!!!


Thanks,
I will be here all week...
As of right now some of the Models especially the European and Canadian are showing us getting a general 1" - 3"/ 2" - 4" with the first wave and the freezing line is down in S. Jersey. As far as the main area of precip I will have to ingest some more data before I post a scenario or scenario map.

*UPDATED FORECAST*: Dark, with scattered sunshine towards morning...."George Carlin"


----------



## PerfectProperty

News 12 is talkin 1-3" of accum north of I-78.........start around noon and done around 9 pm.......Prolly will just salt the hell outta my commercials......then go party and pray there is no real clean up.....most of my guys are gonna be MIA for this one anyways.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;933616 said:


> Thanks,
> I will be here all week...
> As of right now some of the Models especially the European and Canadian are showing us getting a general 1" - 3"/ 2" - 4" with the first wave and the freezing line is down in S. Jersey. As far as the main area of precip I will have to ingest some more data before I post a scenario or scenario map.
> 
> *UPDATED FORECAST*: Dark, with scattered sunshine towards morning...."George Carlin"


When you say "first wave" - what are you referring to? Is there supposed to be more? If so- when?

Think it'll be a plowable one for us, Jay?


----------



## ford550

snow anyone? Models have a very hard time with multiple waves. With that being said the NAM had this first wave pretty well mapped out.

This first wave is looking pretty good. Should see snow within the hour or so here. I am thinking, salt, salt, salt it away..........


----------



## shovelracer

Not reaching the ground here. Oddly calm outside this morning around here too.


----------



## highlander316

coming down good here. Not plowable yet, but the radar shows it for a while so we'll see. I got my other plow built, but by other truck isn't wired unfortunately. Also, my nursery has been closed all week and they hold my salt  I'm gonna have to go over and load it, bag by bag by bag.


----------



## tls22

coming down at a good clip here in edison....winter weather advisory out for 2--4


----------



## loudredram

its snowing real good here almost an inch in the last hour


----------



## blk90s13

a good inch here in monmouth and still coming down hard I am heading out at 8:30 to Newark international 

be safe everyone out there


----------



## DirtyJerzey

salted all of my accounts but one, they "didnt want it, its not going to stick". probably just sore after the last snow storm bill thats all but no biggie. Didnt see a need to push, but a lot of people were all plowing the 1.5" we had.... mad enough payup to make me happy for a short storm. Time for beers and new years now..... see ya all next year!


----------



## prizeprop

Had about an inch in Edison and Warren. Plowed all commercials and salt,also did one residential who wants it done because he has health issues. Almost slept through this one, thought it would hit central Jersey later and finish as rain at about 9 pm.


----------



## gman2310

I'm all about making a buck, but it cracks me up when people are out at commercial sites pushing a half in of snow. I run through my lots with salter and poof, gone.


----------



## tls22

plowed from 830-1230.....nice little event....1-2 on the lots i did. Def was a december to remember.


----------



## iceyman

well at least i only missed a small storm... everyone have a happy new year....party time


----------



## grandview

tls22;935830 said:


> plowed from 830-1230.....nice little event....1-2 on the lots i did. Def was a december to remember.


Now all those little snows are boring to you.



iceyman;935856 said:


> well at least i only missed a small storm... everyone have a happy new year....party time


You needed that little storm to cover your expenses in Vegas,those girls aren't cheap from what Timmy told me.


----------



## iceyman

grandview;935859 said:


> You needed that little storm to cover your expenses in Vegas,those girls aren't cheap from what Timmy told me.


very true.....but when every girl is a 10 is worth the extra money


----------



## s&mll

Check out spearmint rino


----------



## forestfireguy

They're only 10 bucks....??? Sorry it's been a looooooong day.


----------



## Sportsman500??

ooo, another inch so far in milford, pa


----------



## shovelracer

Happy New Year. Cleared 2" today and we have another 2" down after a long break. I was sort of hoping it didn't snow again. Gonna have to go out again.


----------



## mkwl

Got about 2.5-3" here- snowed twice though :angry: So I ended up plowing yesterday, thinking it was over, and woke up to another 1.25" or so and customers calling wanting to have it done again 

Not a big storm, but hey, made some payup so I'm a happy camper!

Also- anyone think we'll get anymore of the white gold over the weekend- I'm thinking about heading up to VT so ski, but don't want to miss any snow...


----------



## forestfireguy

NOAA says chance of "snow showers" until sunday............


----------



## matt7791

real cold sunday maybe get some salting out of it


----------



## prizeprop

matt7791;937472 said:


> real cold sunday maybe get some salting out of it


I'm going salting tomorrow morning(saturday)! Checked lots this afternoon and alot of runoff from today's warmth,suppose to be in the 20's overnight and towards morning.Hopefully the winds hold off so it does dry things up.


----------



## forestfireguy

we're getting flurries now. But regardless we're running an ice patrol in the AM. Same planned for Sunday if needed.


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;937451 said:


> NOAA says chance of "snow showers" until sunday............


30% max chance of snow showers at home- decided to head up skiing- hopefully no white gold until after Monday...


----------



## ford550

Finally back on the site after catching up on some sleep and sending all those bills payup. Got a quick 2.5" on thursday morning stopped and then it started snowing/icing again at 7pm got about another .5" to 1". Was a nice little double up. payuppayup

Get your rest, another ones coming end of week. Shhhhhhhhhhh, be wrey, wrey quiet, I'm hunting snow storms.............

One per week will work for me until March........


----------



## highlander316

yea I missed going out New Years eve, exhausted; g/f wasn't too happy though so I gotta make up the celebrating tonight lol That Thursday morning one came and went quick. It was the night time build up that took a while to build up. Some sweet moolah as always though. Our single stage blowers wouldn't throw the snow for **** though. As soon as the sun came out Thursday, it made the 1-2" to wet, and they just bogged up. So half the walks got blown, half shoveled, so that sucked and we were out till 7pm shoveling (have some decents walks at places). Some sweet moolah as always though. Gotta wire my 97 up Monday and get the frame on so she can hold my other plow now.

ford550, I think I saw one of your trucks Thursday, around noon-time on Northwood Ave in Palmer. Had an orange v-box on the back, couldn't see the front end to see the year of the truck. Didn't know if it was you driving.


----------



## tls22

after the push thursday morning....we just got rain where im at...looks like more snow saturday.......could be a good one...loving this winter so far


----------



## ford550

> ford550, I think I saw one of your trucks Thursday, around noon-time on Northwood Ave in Palmer. Had an orange v-box on the back, couldn't see the front end to see the year of the truck. Didn't know if it was you driving.


Yeah, that was one of my trucks. That was the '06 and the Easton route truck. That was NOT me driving though, one of my employees. My truck is the '08 and my route is in Quakertown actually.



> loving this winter so far


I second that.........
Only going to get a lot better IMO, the season is only beginning for us. payuppayuppayup


----------



## mkwl

tls22;939159 said:


> after the push thursday morning....we just got rain where im at...looks like more snow saturday.......could be a good one...loving this winter so far


More snow on the 10th? Where are you seeing that, Tim?


----------



## iceyman

Spearmint rhino is one hell of a place... Bout to get on a plane back to the fridig east coast... Vegas is prolly the most wild place you can go .. Oh well back to the grind.. And hopefully some snow soon


----------



## tls22

mkwl;939368 said:


> More snow on the 10th? Where are you seeing that, Tim?


8-9th Matt....my hobby is weather....thats are next chance at a plowable event....looks good.


----------



## mkwl

tls22;939478 said:


> 8-9th Matt....my hobby is weather....thats are next chance at a plowable event....looks good.


Alright- sounds good to me- I'll take all the fluffy, light snow storms I can get before Jan 24th!


----------



## ppandr

I like the looks of 40% chance 5 days out...not that the NWS is ever spot on, but hey, hope is my strategy.


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;939478 said:


> 8-9th Matt....my hobby is weather....thats are next chance at a plowable event....looks good.


It looks good at this point. Tim is right that is our next decent shot and it is going to be excepionally COLD for and after this event. Right now I see two possible tracks for this storm that should affect us Friday- Saturday.
1. Moisture Laden Miller A
2. Moisture Laden Miller B
Either way we should all be making some payup. I am seeing more of a trend toward a Classic Miller A. Set-up which could bomb out around the Benchmark and throw back some serious precip along with some high winds.
Let's hope that the cold does not keep the air too dry in the upper layer and we don't see six hours of Virga again. 
After this is gone it looks like something coming in around Wednesday the 13th and then again Monday the 18th but those possibilities are a long way away.

Jason


----------



## tls22

talk to dirtyjersey and my father...looks like salt will be needed 2morrow morning at the holmdel account.....any guys down there planning on salting?


----------



## ford550

> Let's hope that the cold does not keep the air too dry in the upper layer and we don't see six hours of Virga again.


I hear that. That's what happened to us on the 12/19 storm. But this storm is going to be different as it is going to forming on the artic front not the polar front. Very different storms if ur comparing the 2. It's amazing the gfs and how it just can't pick this thing up.



> After this is gone it looks like something coming in around Wednesday the 13th and then again Monday the 18th but those possibilities are a long way away.


Though I agree that they are far off. The trends and patterns are here, it's hard to argue with what's going on with these things right now. One thing is for sure, it's going to be COLD. The snow is coming.....................


----------



## highlander316

sucks when it stays this cold days after each storm though. Still haven't been able to wash the salt and other crap off my trucks, I like my stuff clean.


----------



## mkwl

highlander316;942273 said:


> sucks when it stays this cold days after each storm though. Still haven't been able to wash the salt and other crap off my trucks, I like my stuff clean.


Yeah same here- I might try to wash em up the best I can later though- I have access to a hot water pressure washer so I might get something accomplished if it gets a little warmer...


----------



## highlander316

mkwl;942311 said:


> Yeah same here- I might try to wash em up the best I can later though- I have access to a hot water pressure washer so I might get something accomplished if it gets a little warmer...


yea my local car wash has heated pressure washers in the self serve bays. It's so cold thou, it freezes right away lol.


----------



## Sportsman500??

No biggie for us. Maybe some snow showers or light snow for us Friday.


----------



## forestfireguy

I'll take a storn end of week, but would prefer thursday and done for friday by the end of business, these weekend/holiday storms one after another are rough. Can't get anything done!!


----------



## Dave Jr

You seem like a fair weather kind a guy Fire.


----------



## forestfireguy

NAH, it's being a married guy thats the problem....................I LOVE snow.


----------



## mkwl

Hmmm... haven't heard any updates from JPMAKO or Tim on this one lately- what do you guys think about the Thurs/Fri storm? Still coming?


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;944127 said:


> Hmmm... haven't heard any updates from JPMAKO or Tim on this one lately- what do you guys think about the Thurs/Fri storm? Still coming?


Yes sir it is still coming... I have to go meet with Insurance co. and will post my ideas when I return. I do not think this is going to be anything major for any of us as of now.


----------



## iceyman

JPMAKO;944207 said:


> Yes sir it is still coming... I have to go meet with Insurance co. and will post my ideas when I return. I do not think this is going to be anything major for any of us as of now.


a nice 4 or 5 inches will do


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;944207 said:


> Yes sir it is still coming... I have to go meet with Insurance co. and will post my ideas when I return. I do not think this is going to be anything major for any of us as of now.


Alright, cool. A nice 2-4" storm of fluff would be nice though!


----------



## Sportsman500??

mkwl;944127 said:


> Hmmm... haven't heard any updates from JPMAKO or Tim on this one lately- what do you guys think about the Thurs/Fri storm? Still coming?


Does anyone read my posts?


----------



## ford550

I say around 4", a little more than flurries.


----------



## iceyman

Sportsman500??;944522 said:


> Does anyone read my posts?


not when we have our own pros who tell us whats really gonna happen...... but no biggie and light snow isnt enough for us.... our "semi pro" mets in this thread give us much more info than that bud


----------



## tls22

The trough is just not going to get its act together in time for a costal....so this is becoming a bowling ball of energy going west to east.......def going to have alot of energy to it to drop about 5-10 from kansas city-ohio.....just hope it does not dampen out or shear out. Which tends to happen if the 500mb low opens up......right now i think we get a 1-3 2-4 type event....going to be cold...so ratios will be around 20-1. Mt holly right now thinks 1-2...which gets us all out to plow. 


HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
345 PM EST TUE JAN 5 2010

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-PAZ054-055-
060>062-067>071-062200-
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-
MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-
CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
345 PM EST TUE JAN 5 2010

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PARTS OF EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA
AND NEW JERSEY, DELAWARE AND NORTHEASTERN MARYLAND.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY.

A LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT INTO
FRIDAY MORNING.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.


----------



## grandview

iceyman;944294 said:


> a nice 4 or 5 inches will do


Didn't know GP was visiting you.


----------



## iceyman

grandview;944572 said:


> Didn't know GP was visiting you.


dont give him that much credit


----------



## Sportsman500??

.............


----------



## Sportsman500??

iceyman;944563 said:


> not when we have our own pros who tell us whats really gonna happen...... but no biggie and light snow isnt enough for us.... our "semi pro" mets in this thread give us much more info than that bud


Who here has gone to school for meteorology?


----------



## iceyman

Sportsman500??;944666 said:


> Who here has gone to school for meteorology?


who here cares


----------



## tls22

Sportsman500??;944666 said:


> Who here has gone to school for meteorology?


says the guy with 48 post......

I know alot more then you think....if you dont like what you see just dont read it. We saw that you said snow showers....okay....great.....grand....terrific.....


----------



## Sportsman500??

I was asking because the other person said "pro" and I felt that meant a degree in the field.


----------



## iceyman

"semi pro":waving:


----------



## tls22

iceyman;944927 said:


> "semi pro":waving:


semi pro


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;944927 said:


> "semi pro":waving:


There ya go! :laughing:


----------



## forestfireguy

I just wanna see the MAKO forecast.........


----------



## JPMAKO

Sorry kids,

I got to go to a nice Structure Fire today that lasted about four hours, and was not able to post. I am going to study the Models/ Radar for the next hour so that I can give my opinion on what I think is going to happen. Right now it is looking like a Clipper is going to affect the region and could hand off it's energy to a coastal low but in order for that to take place and affect us it would have to shift about 100- 150 miles west. I will post more in a little bit.


----------



## JPMAKO

As of now it looks like this Clipper is going to drop a widespread 1”- 2” in our area. Some pro mets and even some of the models depict that this is gonna get going when it reaches the coast. At this time I think that energy off of the coast is going to be placed too far east and is not going to amplify until it is too late. What we actually have is an Arctic low that is going to suppress the low off of the coast and basically send it out to sea. If by chance the southern low follows the arctic boundary it may slow down enough that the clipper converges with it and we get some wrap around snows. I do not think this is going to happen but there is a chance. So my forecast at this time is going to be a widespread trace- possibly 2”. If the moisture from this clipper does not disappear from going over the Appalachians we may see 1”- 3” possibly 4” but that is only because the snow rations are going to be 20:1- 30:1.
I will have more tomorrow after I ingest some Model data and see where the low is in relation to the clipper on Radar.

Jason


----------



## iceyman

thanks but hopefully we can squeeze out 3 inches


----------



## Sportsman500??

Okay iceyman, I see where you are coming from now when you want to hear these guys put their prediction out. I look at the same graphs and maps but I don't put in as much detail to the post .


----------



## iceyman

Sportsman500??;945311 said:


> Okay iceyman, I see where you are coming from now when you want to hear these guys put their prediction out. I look at the same graphs and maps but I don't put in as much detail to the post .


:waving: i like to hear how these guys come to there conclusions.. i am a rook to the weather world and these guys help me learn something new with every storm,


----------



## JPMAKO

Update:

It looks like the 00Z Nam has shifted the coastal energy about 50 miles to the west and is more amplified possibly giving us some more precip. Lets hope this is a trend and we have some model agreement later tonight.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;945427 said:


> Update:
> 
> It looks like the 00Z Nam has shifted the coastal energy about 50 miles to the west and is more amplified possibly giving us some more precip. Lets hope this is a trend and we have some model agreement later tonight.


Hopefully we can squeeze 2" out of this one!


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;945477 said:


> Hopefully we can squeeze 2" out of this one!


i said 3":realmad: lol


----------



## JPMAKO

iceyman;945480 said:


> i said 3":realmad: lol


Looks like you may get your wish.
Now the GFS is hinting at the coastal solution as well. All we need is another 50 - 100 mile shift west which has happened with these models and we are in the game maybe 3"- 6". Like I said this could be the trend we were looking for. I may have to up my totals but won't get too excited until I see some model agreement/ consitency with the Nam/ GFS/ Euro. By tomorrow I will have a better idea of what is going to happen.
Me sleepy now it was a rough day

Jason


----------



## iceyman

JPMAKO;945520 said:


> Looks like you may get your wish.
> Now the GFS is hinting at the coastal solution as well. All we need is another 50 - 100 mile shift west which has happened with these models and we are in the game maybe 3"- 6". Like I said this could be the trend we were looking for. I may have to up my totals but won't get too excited until I see some model agreement/ consitency with the Nam/ GFS/ Euro. By tomorrow I will have a better idea of what is going to happen.
> Me sleepy now it was a rough day
> 
> Jason


mucho appreciated


----------



## tls22

both the nam and gfs have come in better, like jay said. Lets hope its a trend.....i love how on both models the 500mb low remians close and south of our area...one would think there would be more preciep.....just some very good trends tonight....right now im going 1-3......somthing like new years eve is what im feeling......lets see what 2morrow brings.


----------



## forestfireguy

2 works for me, 3-6 is more work for me!!!!. But regardless of accumulations it's gonna be cold as a witchs ***. I hear highs for Sat/Sun not hitting 20F. WOW.


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;945931 said:


> 2 works for me, 3-6 is more work for me!!!!. But regardless of accumulations it's gonna be cold as a witchs ***. I hear highs for Sat/Sun not hitting 20F. WOW.


Yeah right after this storm comes through it is going to be really cold over most of the country. This mornings Model runs both 6Z and 12Z both are hinting at a coastal hand-off and the low that is tracking up through the Delmarva is showing signs off occluding. All we need now is another 50- 100 mile shift west and we are good for higher accumulations with this system.


----------



## ford550

Jason,

I think generally everyone should be looking 2"-4". if we get the hand off and a low to "bomb" out, we could get more. These clippers can be sneaky sometimes like that. The models always have a hard time with these. But sometimes, they dry out too.


----------



## iceyman

its def cold out there... cant wait to get the truck out there again.. feels like i havent plowed in a year....


----------



## forestfireguy

Jason,

When do you think we"ll have a better idea as to which direction the snow amounts will go?

Later day models or morning tomorrow?


----------



## forestfireguy

MAKO- Not that I'd know what I was looking at just yet, but I am beginning to research the art of forecasting, where do you find the models you refer to........


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;947493 said:


> MAKO- Not that I'd know what I was looking at just yet, but I am beginning to research the art of forecasting, where do you find the models you refer to........


These are the Model Run Times
GFS
0z: 10:30pm
6z: 4:30am
12z: 10:30am
18z: 4:30pm

NAM
0z: 8:35pm
6z: 2:35am
12z: 8:35am
18z: 2:35pm

GGEM
0z: 12:00am
12z : 12:00pm

UKMET
0z: 12:30am
12z: 12:30pm

ECM
0z: 1:30am
12z: 1:30pm

Here are some links to different Models/ Tools

NAM/GFS
http://raleighwx.easternuswx.com/models.htm

CANADIAN HIGH RES
http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html

EUROPEAN
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...merica!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2010010612!!/

TELECONNECTORS
http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/daily_ao_index/teleconnections.shtml

STEERING CURRENTS
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/winds-dlm.html


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;947619 said:


> These are the Model Run Times
> GFS
> 0z: 10:30pm
> 6z: 4:30am
> 12z: 10:30am
> 18z: 4:30pm
> 
> NAM
> 0z: 8:35pm
> 6z: 2:35am
> 12z: 8:35am
> 18z: 2:35pm
> 
> GGEM
> 0z: 12:00am
> 12z : 12:00pm
> 
> UKMET
> 0z: 12:30am
> 12z: 12:30pm
> 
> ECM
> 0z: 1:30am
> 12z: 1:30pm
> 
> Here are some links to different Models/ Tools
> 
> NAM/GFS
> http://raleighwx.easternuswx.com/models.htm
> 
> CANADIAN HIGH RES
> http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html
> 
> EUROPEAN
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...merica!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2010010612!!/
> 
> TELECONNECTORS
> http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/daily_ao_index/teleconnections.shtml
> 
> STEERING CURRENTS
> http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/winds-dlm.html


So for those of us who aren't weather genius'... this would mean..... ???????


----------



## tls22

mkwl;947649 said:


> So for those of us who aren't weather genius'... this would mean..... ???????


there the diff weather computer models....and what time they run during the day..and the links to find them.

btw feeling 1-3 2-4 type event thursday night into friday


----------



## gman2310

What do you feel bout toms river, ocean county area.


----------



## ppandr

Finally got around to building my liquid system and pretreated the crap out of my commercials. This will be a good test at to start things off.


----------



## mkwl

I'm betting that we'll get nothing at all, definitely NOT 2", which would be enough to plow...hear that mother nature- NO SNOW! 

*How 'bout a little reverse psychology for ya!ussmileyflag


----------



## mkwl

tls22;947660 said:


> there the diff weather computer models....and what time they run during the day..and the links to find them.
> 
> btw feeling 1-3 2-4 type event thursday night into friday


Thanks for the clarification! ussmileyflag A bunch of numbers and zzzz's don't do much for me without an explaination...unless I'm counting sheep...


----------



## Sportsman500??

Anyone have an opinion for the possible MLK Holiday weekend storm? Whichever type of precip, we will have a big storm head up the east coast.


----------



## JPMAKO

Sportsman500??;948888 said:


> Anyone have an opinion for the possible MLK Holiday weekend storm? Whichever type of precip, we will have a big storm head up the east coast.


Well I am gonna say Snow.
I am sorry guys it looks like this storm for tomorrow is not going to get its act together and will probably break up over the app's so I would think maybe a salting event.
Although it could produce 1"- 2" locally with banding.
As for the 17th- 18th Snow and lots of it if you believe the GFS


----------



## ford550

This storm is fizzling. Radar is weak. Hopefully at least salt. 

Can't believe that GFS this far out. JMO
PS. Thanks Jason for the bad Ju-Ju on next week.


----------



## JPMAKO

ford550;949072 said:


> This storm is fizzling. Radar is weak. Hopefully at least salt.
> 
> Thanks Jason for the bad Ju-Ju on next week.


Not bad JuJu since I said if you believe the GFS
But you are right I am not gonna post anymore images until the storm happens.
Good luck Salting tomorrow


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;949267 said:


> Not bad JuJu since I said if you believe the GFS
> But you are right I am not gonna post anymore images until the storm happens.
> Good luck Salting tomorrow


I guess no need to put the plow on then huh? [email protected], I was hoping for another nice, small, storm...:realmad:


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;949322 said:


> I guess no need to put the plow on then huh? [email protected], I was hoping for another nice, small, storm...:realmad:


Mine are all on


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;949389 said:


> Mine are all on


Mine is on now too- we'll see I guess...a nice 2" push of fluff would be great!

Did you ever end up buying a third truck, Jay?


----------



## iceyman

if theres anything on the ground by 5am i will be out at a pretty big lot so lets hope we can get 1 or 2 outta this dinker...


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;949446 said:


> Mine is on now too- we'll see I guess...a nice 2" push of fluff would be great!
> 
> Did you ever end up buying a third truck, Jay?


Still looking for one and now I realize that I should have kept the 86, as it was a decent truck but I just did not use it enough.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;949462 said:


> Still looking for one and now I realize that I should have kept the 86, as it was a decent truck but I just did not use it enough.


Gotcha- well I'll keep my eyes peeled for a good deal on a HD...


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;949453 said:


> if theres anything on the ground by 5am i will be out at a pretty big lot so lets hope we can get 1 or 2 outta this dinker...


I doubt very much there'll be much down by 5A, I'm hoping most of it will be down by noon at the latest, so I can get all my drives done before kids start running all over when they get home from school...


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;949471 said:


> I doubt very much there'll be much down by 5A, I'm hoping most of it will be down by noon at the latest, so I can get all my drives done before kids start running all over when they get home from school...


if theres anything down its almost for show around here .... big lot surrounding and big office building .... alots of people....im just hoping it looks promising at that point ... if its green and flurring then ill be sleeping...


----------



## highlander316

just a coating here, about 1/2". Salted all lots and walkways early this morning, melted up real nice and quick.


----------



## forestfireguy

We got about an inch most sites, same here salt run all around, walks as well, all cleaning up nicely. But still snowing.......


----------



## tls22

salted and blew walks off with a blower.....nice little event...


----------



## DirtyJerzey

salt, blowers and calcium = $$$$


----------



## iceyman

plowed and salted for 3 hours.... illl take it ....payup


----------



## bronco91

plowed and salt parking lot and did hill drive ways to $$$


----------



## LAB INC

bronco91;950105 said:


> plowed and salt parking lot and did hill drive ways to $$$


When are we going to get a good snow storm ? Like more then three inches.


----------



## tls22

LAB INC;950120 said:


> When are we going to get a good snow storm ? Like more then three inches.


umm we just had one in december....15-20


----------



## LAB INC

tls22;950151 said:


> umm we just had one in december....15-20


I no I want it again. It would be nice what does everyone think ?


----------



## prizeprop

I'll take alot of small ones over the big ones.


----------



## gman2310

prizeprop;950169 said:


> I'll take alot of small ones over the big ones.


I second that


----------



## blk90s13

LAB INC;950161 said:


> I no I want it again. It would be nice what does everyone think ?


once a month from now till April would be nice  and a couple of 3 inchers here and there to top it off payup


----------



## mkwl

tls22;950151 said:


> umm we just had one in december....15-20


Yeah, you guys down south got 15-20, we got (at most) 7" up here...I'd be happy with another 7"er before I head back to school!payup


----------



## cj7plowing

as much as I love snow and making money in big snow storms my stomach cant take it any more, it take 2 days to get the knots out of it from all the worrying. I will take a 5" storm once a week until the cows come home.


----------



## ford550

had a 1/2" (3 hour) salter yesterday. It's nice to have those too sometimes. Salting still = payup


----------



## bronco91

i have a truck for sale it is 2005 chevy 1500 heavy duty in good shap has 90,000 miles on it and it has never had a plow on it


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;950169 said:


> I'll take alot of small ones over the big ones.


I agree.....how you been prop? everything okay?


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;951389 said:


> I agree.....how you been prop? everything okay?


Ive been good, cant complain.ENJOYING MY WINTER! How about you, still with Soda bear?


----------



## mkwl

cj7plowing;950512 said:


> as much as I love snow and making money in big snow storms my stomach cant take it any more, it take 2 days to get the knots out of it from all the worrying. I will take a 5" storm once a week until the cows come home.


Funny you should say that- I'm the same way, I get all worked up worrying about all the catastrophic things that could go wrong... a nice 3-7" each week would be ideal for me


----------



## mkwl

bronco91;951287 said:


> i have a truck for sale it is 2005 chevy 1500 heavy duty in good shap has 90,000 miles on it and it has never had a plow on it


How much $$$$?


----------



## forestfireguy

Didn't think there was such a thing as heavy duty 1500.............


----------



## LAB INC

forestfireguy;952466 said:


> Didn't think there was such a thing as heavy duty 1500.............


Any one hear anything about a storm on MLK Day ?


----------



## cj7plowing

LAB INC;953427 said:


> Any one hear anything about a storm on MLK Day ?


just saw it setting up on Accuweather with Joe Bastardi. I see its going to get warm through the week though I hope the temps drop back off.

Let it snow


----------



## LAB INC

cj7plowing;953497 said:


> just saw it setting up on Accuweather with Joe Bastardi. I see its going to get warm through the week though I hope the temps drop back off.
> 
> Let it snow


I hope it would be nice to get a good few inches like 5-8 I hope it does not get to warm. What's ever one think ?


----------



## Sportsman500??

The MLK storm seems like it has edged a bit towards out towards sea.


----------



## LAB INC

That sucks I want some more snow !!!!!


----------



## iceyman

looks like its gonna warm up some


----------



## ford550

It's going to warm up Thursday and Friday, then a nice cold "Northern" High will re-enforce a moderatly cold set up for a deep Low that will come up from the Gulf. There is a lot of agreement between all models on this storm. Liquid looks to be around an 1" 

No bad Ju-Ju here though


----------



## Sportsman500??

Where do the models your looking at have it going Ford?


----------



## JPMAKO

ford550;954085 said:


> No bad Ju-Ju here though


Wow,

I seem to remember somebody calling this one on the 3rd of this month

Here is the DGEX Snowcover map for this timeframe


----------



## Sportsman500??

Wow is right. We'll see, but if it developes and tracks where that model shows, thats 20 inches of snow. It is 8 days out though.


----------



## JPMAKO

Sportsman500??;954326 said:


> Wow is right. We'll see, but if it developes and tracks where that model shows, thats 20 inches of snow. It is 8 days out though.


Let's hope for the best. I will say this- there has been consistency with many different Models for about 5 days now. At least the ensemble means show a decent solution for most of us. This is a good thing, I just hope that it does not start shifting too far west as that would mean p-type issues for those east of 95 and the big cities. I think we will be able to tell with more certainty by Tuesdays 00Z runs where this is going to go and by Thurs we should have the temp profile locked in although I don't think temps will be a problem for most.

ICEY- This time I should at least get lunch for calling this one so far in advance and I still have not come up with a name for my flavor.

Jason


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;954341 said:


> Let's hope for the best. I will say this- there has been consistency with many different Models for about 5 days now. At least the ensemble means show a decent solution for most of us. This is a good thing, I just hope that it does not start shifting too far west as that would mean p-type issues for those east of 95 and the big cities. I think we will be able to tell with more certainty by Tuesdays 00Z runs where this is going to go and by Thurs we should have the temp profile locked in although I don't think temps will be a problem for most.
> 
> ICEY- This time I should at least get lunch for calling this one so far in advance and I still have not come up with a name for my flavor.
> 
> Jason


What kind of timeframe are we looking at with this "possible" storm?


----------



## JPMAKO

Looking like Sunday into Monday.


----------



## iceyman

JPMAKO;954341 said:


> ICEY- This time I should at least get lunch for calling this one so far in advance and I still have not come up with a name for my flavor.
> 
> Jason


ill treat ya for lunch and a nice milkshake...:redbounce .... still waiting on ur flavor


----------



## bronco91

mkwl;952439 said:


> How much $$$$?


$6,000 or best offer


----------



## ford550

See Jason what happens when you post maps, I saw the same thing but didnt want to jinx it, now you put the map and this morning everything is gone, even on the DGEX. Thanks bud,


----------



## bronco91

bronco91;954600 said:


> $6,000 or best offer


i will take some piuc of it and get them up on here it a realy good shape


----------



## JPMAKO

ford550;954817 said:


> See Jason what happens when you post maps, I saw the same thing but didnt want to jinx it, now you put the map and this morning everything is gone, even on the DGEX. Thanks bud,


Sorry is this better
The models do not have a handle on this storm yet... 
Just in case I will stop posting maps after this as we don't want to upset the Weather Gods.


----------



## forestfireguy

I like the maps.........tell the weather gods to P**S off.


----------



## ford550

> Just in case I will stop posting maps after this as we don't want to upset the Weather Gods


Haha, unfortunatly this storm is not looking good. We are a lot of days away yet, but it might be too warm if it does even get up here. Either way, if we miss it or if it rains, its no good and it might as well miss us anyway if its going to rain, although it is dry and we need something. January is not looking good, and going out to the end of the month is warm and rainy. Looks like we are going to have to count on Feb to get us some cold and snow, otherwise we busted our load in December. All we can do is sit back and watch. Too bad I don't have any work (hardscape) lined up, the next two weeks I could have made money that way at least.


----------



## srl28

Now not to get off track with watching this coming week but is it too early to tell what February will bring? Anything I've seen shows January being unseasonably warm.


----------



## LAB INC

srl28;956528 said:


> Now not to get off track with watching this coming week but is it too early to tell what February will bring? Anything I've seen shows January being unseasonably warm.


What a waste you get one good storm in Dec and you think it be a good year then nothing. I can think back to one Jan when we were so busy we did not stop all winter. What can you say got to love NJ. Have to see what happens in Feb.


----------



## forestfireguy

Guys it NJ and it's the weather we're talking about here, nothings done until it happens.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;956536 said:


> What a waste you get one good storm in Dec and you think it be a good year then nothing. I can think back to one Jan when we were so busy we did not stop all winter. What can you say got to love NJ. Have to see what happens in Feb.


dude its jan 11... we have 2 months left of winter


----------



## grandview

iceyman;956561 said:


> dude its jan 11... we have 2 months left of winter


What are you talking about? They are tuning up the ice cream trucks now around here.


----------



## forestfireguy

Ice Cream trucks should run year round anyway............


----------



## srl28

Didnt mean to start anything there! lol, was just curious to those of you who read the maps and reports well what the next couple of weeks will be bringing. Seems no one really knows whats coming this year until the hour it comes into our area, and even then theyve been pretty off!


----------



## iceyman

grandview;956564 said:


> What are you talking about? They are tuning up the ice cream trucks now around here.


yea thats cuz they take 3 months to tune


----------



## creativedesigns

Brrrrrrrr.....Man its Icey in here! I see GV hangs around here too, HAha.

I'll leave this thread with a nice big Canadian Fart for ya......lol tymusic


----------



## grandview

creativedesigns;957456 said:


> Brrrrrrrr.....Man its Icey in here! I see GV hangs around here too, HAha.
> 
> I'll leave this thread with a nice big Canadian Fart for ya......lol tymusic


Go back to Canada you English lovin Frenchmen !


----------



## tls22

im bored.....playing way to much xbox


----------



## iceyman

tls22;957966 said:


> im bored.....playing way to much xbox


fifa 10 for ps3... current game im addicted to


----------



## forestfireguy

Icey- still playing xbox @ 3 AM, WOW man, you do need snow!!!!!

Mako- Whats the latest on the weekend event as far as p type???


----------



## iceyman

forestfireguy;958164 said:


> Icey- still playing xbox @ 3 AM, WOW man, you do need snow!!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> thats an understatement :waving:


----------



## ford550

> Whats the latest on the weekend event as far as p type???


We're gonna be .........................(singing) Singing in the rain, I'm singing in the rain....................

If you want to take a winter vacation, now is the time. It's at least 2 weeks if not more before we see snow again. The only problem is without the snow, there is NO payup and without payup, can't pay the bills. :realmad:

This stinks, how can any of us justify carrying the equipment and overhead that we have too, just the maybe get snow. This is INSANE and I think we all need our heads examined. This is certainly not how too make money. (Sorry guys, rant off)


----------



## forestfireguy

> This stinks, how can any of us justify carrying the equipment and overhead that we have too, just the maybe get snow. This is INSANE and I think we all need our heads examined. This is certainly not how too make money. (Sorry guys, rant


THATS THE JOY OF THE SNOW BIZ>>>>>>>

But the reality of it is as much as you or I complain, and believe me I do, if the money really wasn't there we wouldn't be doing it at all.........


----------



## LAB INC

forestfireguy;958594 said:


> THATS THE JOY OF THE SNOW BIZ>>>>>>>
> 
> But the reality of it is as much as you or I complain, and believe me I do, if the money really wasn't there we wouldn't be doing it at all.........


What a wash out I hate NJ I was going to put a plow on my new truck glad I did not do that. Spend a another five grand just to sit and hope it snows.


----------



## tjlands

ford550;958587 said:


> We're gonna be .........................(singing) Singing in the rain, I'm singing in the rain....................
> 
> If you want to take a winter vacation, now is the time. It's at least 2 weeks if not more before we see snow again. The only problem is without the snow, there is NO payup and without payup, can't pay the bills. :realmad:
> 
> This stinks, how can any of us justify carrying the equipment and overhead that we have too, just the maybe get snow. This is INSANE and I think we all need our heads examined. This is certainly not how too make money. (Sorry guys, rant off)


I am sure you know this already, but to really survive and prosper in this business in NJ you need to have a good balance of seasonal and per storm customers. 
And also remember it is Jan 13, we have a good 60 days of winter left


----------



## highlander316

washed my 07 2500HD in 35degrees today. Got to see the nice scratches on my truck from the plow markers (from some tight circular cemeteries I gotta plow) so far this season (all on the bedside that was repainted this past spring) 

Oh well, been staying busy playing guitar and PS3, although I do have some stuff in the shop that needs to get done.


----------



## iceyman

i cant complain about our winter here... more snow than the last 2 years combined and were only a third of the way thru... two more decent storms and ill be happy for the winter we had cuz we all know how bad it can be


----------



## forestfireguy

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
One product issued by NWS for: Midland Park NJ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NEW YORK NY
430 PM EST WED JAN 13 2010

CTZ005>012-NJZ002>006-011-NYZ067>081-141100-
NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-
NORTHERN NEW LONDON-SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-
SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-WESTERN PASSAIC-BERGEN-
EASTERN PASSAIC-ESSEX-HUDSON-UNION-ORANGE-PUTNAM-ROCKLAND-
NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)-BRONX-
RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)-KINGS (BROOKLYN)-QUEENS-NASSAU-
NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
430 PM EST WED JAN 13 2010

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR SOUTHERN
CONNECTICUT...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST NEW YORK.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

A STORM SYSTEM MOVING UP FROM THE DEEP SOUTH SATURDAY NIGHT HAS
THE POTENTIAL TO BRING WINTRY PRECIPITATION TO THE AREA LATE SUNDAY
INTO SUNDAY NIGHT AS THE LOW TRACKS TO THE SOUTH AND EAST OF LONG
ISLAND. HOWEVER...THE OVERALL TREND OF THE FORECAST MODELS HAS
BEEN WARMER WITH EACH SUBSEQUENT RUN AND IT IS APPEARING MORE
LIKELY THAT THIS WILL BE A RAIN EVENT AT THE COAST AND A MIX OF
RAIN AND SNOW ACROSS THE INTERIOR

Generally where is the line for coast/interior when they say this, ZIP code searches for areas we service say snow for sunday, no amounts, but still snow...........Thoughts?


----------



## blk90s13

iceyman;958703 said:


> i cant complain about our winter here... more snow than the last 2 years combined and were only a third of the way thru... two more decent storms and ill be happy for the winter we had cuz we all know how bad it can be


Yep thats the attitude I like to see around here


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;957465 said:


> Go back to Canada you English lovin Frenchmen !


Can you smell the Gas GV? LOL tymusic


----------



## tls22

I just got the nuke on modern warfare 2 xbox360...woot woot...i talk so much crap after...shhhhhhhhhh ur dead


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;960144 said:


> I just got the nuke on modern warfare 2 xbox360...woot woot...i talk so much crap after...shhhhhhhhhh ur dead


Im still playin NBA JAM on Super Nintendo! lol


----------



## iceyman

tls22;960144 said:


> I just got the nuke on modern warfare 2 xbox360...woot woot...i talk so much crap after...shhhhhhhhhh ur dead


great game... wat pissess me off is my 11 yr old brother kicks ass and im just decent


----------



## mrsops

Im right next to you jersey boys lol atleast you guys went out atleast twice. I only went out with that big Storm we had a few weeks ago when we got a foot of snow. I spent more time and money taking plows off then putting them back on when they say where getting are famous 3 inch storms that end up with a quarter inch lol. Its going to be 47 here saturday then sunday there saying rain and snow mixed forget it where lucky if we get anymore snow this month.. But theres always February so lets hope for something.

By the way last year we went out 5 times total i dont see that happening this year


----------



## forestfireguy

:waving:2 times, we plowed 2 times we've had 3/4 salt only events and numerous post storm ice watchs. Sops maybe you should just lend me that NICE NEW SMITH SALTER!!!!!:waving:


----------



## mrsops

forestfireguy;960961 said:


> :waving:2 times, we plowed 2 times we've had 3/4 salt only events and numerous post storm ice watchs. Sops maybe you should just lend me that NICE NEW SMITH SALTER!!!!!:waving:


Yeah really i think i should lol


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;960172 said:


> Im still playin NBA JAM on Super Nintendo! lol


lol great game cre......."he is on fire"....but you should really get with the times fred flinstone


----------



## Sportsman500??

Maybe a storm with snow next friday.


----------



## forestfireguy

MAKO- Rain or Snow Sunday night????


----------



## iceyman

rain:realmad:


----------



## forestfireguy

Just this minute got an Alert for our weather service, looks like a chance of slushy accumulations mostly after dark.


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;962644 said:


> Just this minute got an Alert for our weather service, looks like a chance of slushy accumulations mostly after dark.


Yeah maybe- but it's gonna be 45* on Monday..


----------



## srl28

So a salt only event huh? Once again, no one has a clue this year really


----------



## mkwl

This winter kinda sucks- not gonna lie- last winter, I got to plow 7 times (in the month and a half I was home), this year- got to plow 3 times, and 2 of the 3 didn't really have to be plowed, but people called and wanted to have them done...I'm hoping for some nice storms on Thursday/Friday/Saturday nights for the rest of the winter (I have no classes after 10Am on Thurs, and none Fri)....one can only hope...


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;962889 said:


> ...I'm hoping for some nice storms on Thursday/Friday/Saturday nights for the rest of the winter (I have no classes after 10Am on Thurs, and none Fri)....one can only hope...


ur asking for alot


----------



## Lil' Danny

Typical Jersey....it's cold for a long stretch and we get little to no precip. Then we get a stretch of abnormally warm ( and annoying ) temperature and the sky opens up.


----------



## ford550

> Then we get a stretch of abnormally warm ( and annoying ) temperature and the sky opens up.


This is classic weather for our area. You should know that by now. :crying:


----------



## LAB INC

ford550;963500 said:


> This is classic weather for our area. You should know that by now. :crying:


Hey look its raining sweet I love NJ rain in Jan sweet !!!!


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;963790 said:


> Hey look its raining sweet I love NJ rain in Jan sweet !!!!


:crying::crying:


----------



## mrsops

Raining hard here as well. Gonna rain tomorrow wednesday thursday and friday. Only nice day is tuesday. O yeah its gonna be 45 plus all those days. This winter is a joke


----------



## LAB INC

mrsops;963798 said:


> Raining hard here as well. Gonna rain tomorrow wednesday thursday and friday. Only nice day is tuesday. O yeah its gonna be 45 plus all those days. This winter is a joke


Sweet rain all week. This winter is a joke a big joke at that. Big deal in my mind we got one good storm in Dec that is it. Have to see what the rest of the winter will be like. I am not putting any faith in it this state sucks !!!!


----------



## blk90s13

I hope it snows more than you all can handle 







Happy now ? :laughing:


----------



## LAB INC

Oh wow it feels like spring out. Oh yea I forgot that it was January for a min.


----------



## iceyman

hasnt hit 60 yet like every winter in the past years


----------



## gman2310

wow, rest of jan not looking too good, hope thats not the case though


----------



## tls22

You guys are acting like a bunch of girls


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;964884 said:


> You guys are acting like a bunch of girls


Thanks for saying what I was thinking!!


----------



## forestfireguy

I'll 3rd THAT


----------



## mkwl

I'm hoping for a whole bunch of nice 4" fluffy snow storms every other week on Thurs/Fri/Sat nights! ussmileyflag One can dream...


----------



## forestfireguy

Dream a little dream..............


----------



## JPMAKO

Sorry guys I was unable to be around for this last non event.
Hope everyone is doing well despite the lack of Snow.
Hope everyone is watching the Models and Teleconnectors as some mets are predicting a big warm-up that is going to last for weeks and I just have to disagree. We are experiencing a brief warm-up right now but My thinking is that it will get colder toward the end of the week again and we could see a storm this Friday. If all comes together right we could see some decent snow with this one depending on your location. I will have more over the next day or two.


----------



## bad69bird

JPMAKO;964981 said:


> If all comes together right we could see some decent snow with this one depending on your location. I will have more over the next day or two.


You're such a tease! LOL


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;964981 said:


> Sorry guys I was unable to be around for this last non event.
> Hope everyone is doing well despite the lack of Snow.
> Hope everyone is watching the Models and Teleconnectors as some mets are predicting a big warm-up that is going to last for weeks and I just have to disagree. We are experiencing a brief warm-up right now but My thinking is that it will get colder toward the end of the week again and we could see a storm this Friday. If all comes together right we could see some decent snow with this one depending on your location. I will have more over the next day or two.


Think it'll get cold enough to snow on Fri, Jay?


----------



## ppandr

It's looking like a good oldfashion &^$%fest Thurs night into Friday.


----------



## forestfireguy

Our service says main body of precip stays to our south and only light accumulations or wintry mix. I HOPE they're off base..........


----------



## ford550

The GFS is too far south. I am calling 4"-6" for east central PA east to I-95 corridor. For the big cities? its a toss up. But for everyone north and west of I-95 and I-80 south. Could be a nice one. Then it warms up and rains until close to the end of the month. Then snow, snow, snow and cold coming for Feb. into maybe March, with 2 blockbuster storms, probably not as big as Dec, but big non the less.

Talk to me in March and let me know how I did. Jason, do you concur with my assessment? From everything I am looking at this is what should happen.


----------



## mkwl

A nice 4" little storm would be great Thurs night-Fri AM- I'm hoping!


----------



## iceyman

ford550;966371 said:


> The GFS is too far south. I am calling 4"-6" for east central PA east to I-95 corridor. For the big cities? its a toss up. But for everyone north and west of I-95 and I-80 south. Could be a nice one. Then it warms up and rains until close to the end of the month. Then snow, snow, snow and cold coming for Feb. into maybe March, with 2 blockbuster storms, probably not as big as Dec, but big non the less.
> 
> Talk to me in March and let me know how I did. Jason, do you concur with my assessment? From everything I am looking at this is what should happen.


couple inches would be nice


----------



## srl28

Keep us posted for Friday...everything so far shows wintry mix thats it


----------



## ppandr

iceyman;966394 said:


> couple inches would be nice


Ya I hear you...couple more inches and I wouldn't be on this forum and my screen name would be Johnny footlong


----------



## Sportsman500??

Ya early feb looks low 20s and snowy


----------



## srl28

ford550;966371 said:


> . Then snow, snow, snow and cold coming for Feb. into maybe March, with 2 blockbuster storms, probably not as big as Dec, but big non the less.


When you say not as big as December, are you referring to the 8 inches we got up here or the foot to 2ft that south Jersey got? Havent heard much about February as of yet but I'm interested now!


----------



## ford550

> When you say not as big as December, are you referring to the 8 inches we got up here or the foot to 2ft that south Jersey got? Havent heard much about February as of yet but I'm interested now!


The 2+ feet. I only had 5" in that storm as well. So that storm was not a blockbuster for me either. I was talking generalities.

For this one coming.......patience. Whatch and wait for the general weather morons to come around tomorrow. Mostly rain big cities and southern NJ (maybe 1" on backside). I am sticking with my 4"-6" as I laid out in the earlier post.


----------



## forestfireguy

I'll take 4-6............Watch your drains though boys, gonna be a big rainy monday after a snowy friday!!!!!


----------



## blk90s13

Like always wont get ready till I see it white out


----------



## srl28

4 to 6 is fine by me. Everything I've seen so far, and I'm not reading maps and charts, just weather reports, shows wintry mix but ya never know. Is there a particular site you visit regularly online to get your info?


----------



## iceyman

srl28;967875 said:


> 4 to 6 is fine by me. Everything I've seen so far, and I'm not reading maps and charts, just weather reports, shows wintry mix but ya never know. Is there a particular site you visit regularly online to get your info?


u cant rely on the so called weatherman for your forecasts


----------



## forestfireguy

I like 550's forecast, wonder what MAKO says????


----------



## srl28

I dont rely on the weather man. Been going off of a buddy at the town DPW and the info they get from a weather service as well as noaa.gov, noaa seems to be the most accurate so far this year but


----------



## forestfireguy

NONE of them an NO ONE is perfect with this stuff. Some are certainly better than others. Just like anything else, EXCEPT, the so called pro mets have the luxury of being horribly wrong often AND keeping thier jobs.


----------



## srl28

So true! Overheard someone the other day saying how in Russia I believe it was, weathermen are fined when they are wrong, hell in China or Korea theyre probably exiled lol.


----------



## forestfireguy

Some of the Mets here should be exiled, I like the madman right or wrong the guy has a passion for snow and is funny in a goofy sorta way.


----------



## ppandr

srl28;968071 said:


> I dont rely on the weather man. Been going off of a buddy at the town DPW and the info they get from a weather service as well as noaa.gov, noaa seems to be the most accurate so far this year but


NOAA has been so far off in past years that I would not even consider them. Search forum posts from the last two years and see how many of us b&tch about them.


----------



## ppandr

forestfireguy;968078 said:


> NONE of them an NO ONE is perfect with this stuff. Some are certainly better than others. Just like anything else, EXCEPT, the so called pro mets have the luxury of being horribly wrong often AND keeping thier jobs.


Not to mention the millions of dollars in wasted overtime, consumer panic, and loss of business that occurs when they are wrong.


----------



## forestfireguy

I hear that........PP. We typically have our route captains go over equipment within 12 hours of a projected start time, so far this year it's been wasted 2x. Worst part is we review/prep equipment after every even, most of the trucks sit in the winter unless they're plowing, WHY does stuff go wrong that wasn't broken when we put it away.


----------



## srl28

It always works that way. You would think we would learn by now! Nope...


----------



## ford550

Well guys, sorry about the crappy forecast I gave. This thing will barely make it up to mason-dixon line, according to the models? I have to say this though, not a sigle US model has gotten these storms right this season. All of the storms have ended up tracking way further north than they said. Makes you think anyway. Probably going to have to let this one go. It is just not our year.............again:crying:

I think I am going to go on vacation. Rain for the next couple weeks. I wish I had work for the guys right now. The good news is my phone has been ringing all week for landscape/hardscape projects, :bluebounc so maybe we will start soon. I would rather be doing that than plowing anyway. With that I know I will make money and have cash coming in.


----------



## forestfireguy

I want snowwwwwwww


----------



## LAB INC

forestfireguy;969183 said:


> I want snowwwwwwww


What do you guys think about FEB you think its going to be a wash out ? Or is it going to change.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;969289 said:


> What do you guys think about FEB you think its going to be a wash out ? Or is it going to change.


can you say records? cuz i canwesport


----------



## Sportsman500??

LAB INC;969289 said:


> What do you guys think about FEB you think its going to be a wash out ? Or is it going to change.


Looks like a few storms coming our way in Feb. Seems to be plenty of dips in the jet strem, but it will be one of those any type of precip is possible.


----------



## Sportsman500??

LAB INC;969289 said:


> What do you guys think about FEB you think its going to be a wash out ? Or is it going to change.


Looks like a few storms coming our way in Feb. Seems to be a nice dip in the jet strem, but it will be one of those any type of precip is possible.


----------



## LAB INC

Sportsman500??;969752 said:


> Looks like a few storms coming our way in Feb. Seems to be a nice dip in the jet strem, but it will be one of those any type of precip is possible.


I hope so it would be nice to get some snow hear getting boring.


----------



## srl28

Storm This coming Friday??


----------



## tjlands

srl28;971214 said:


> Storm This coming Friday??


I know a guy, who knows a guy, who knows another guy, who heard from a guy that it might snow somewhere around Jan 30-Feb 1......but don't quote me


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;971300 said:


> I know a guy, who knows a guy, who knows another guy, who heard from a guy that it might snow somewhere around Jan 30-Feb 1......but don't quote me


did the guy meet the other guy at a bar\?


----------



## srl28

Hey that may be better than the weathermen this year! lol....who knows. Any predicitions yet?


----------



## DirtyJerzey

anyone see this new post http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?#extremes. Ive got some belief it in but we will see. Joe loves to predict snow and it always seems to be in his long range forecasts. He did call for a wicked December and we certainly got it. He claims all of the storms are going to track more easterly so we should be getting hit even harder.... I believe there is a chance, but I am still not holding my breath


----------



## srl28

Last year our area had 2 significant storms in February. Just checked through a Rutgers site, one for 8 or so inches, another for about 4 I believe. Seems the accuweather guy is mainly focused on it being pretty cold, but the chance for snow is still there. Hard to tell.


----------



## Sportsman500??

Anyone in the Sussex county area run into some road closures because of the ice this morning? 206 in front of stokes state forest was blocked off for a bit.


----------



## srl28

Really? I'm in Sussex and didnt have any ice, couple of sidewalks froze up just a little but nothing on the roadways. Odd. We have one site where on one side of the store, the sidewalks are just wet in events like this, where on the other side of the store theyre covered in a thing layer of ice. Kind of a pain, that one side always freezes up. 


Anyone else hearing that this "storm" they were calling for this coming weekend somewhat fizzled out?


----------



## LAB INC

srl28;973361 said:


> Really? I'm in Sussex and didnt have any ice, couple of sidewalks froze up just a little but nothing on the roadways. Odd. We have one site where on one side of the store, the sidewalks are just wet in events like this, where on the other side of the store theyre covered in a thing layer of ice. Kind of a pain, that one side always freezes up.
> 
> Anyone else hearing that this "storm" they were calling for this coming weekend somewhat fizzled out?


WoW its raining again. This is getting so boring I think I am going to take a vacation.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;973690 said:


> WoW its raining again. This is getting so boring I think I am going to take a vacation.


my buddies got a ski house next weekend... so we will def get snow so i wont be able to get there... lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman;973699 said:


> my buddies got a ski house next weekend... so we will def get snow so i wont be able to get there... lol


Nice !!!! Go for it go see some snow. Sick of this rain its bull sh**


----------



## LAB INC

LAB INC;973714 said:


> Nice !!!! Go for it go see some snow. Sick of this rain its bull sh**


There saying 1 to 2 inches for tonight and the morning. Oh yea I forgot that's rain not snow !!!! Sweet


----------



## srl28

Now if it was snow we would be lookin at quite the blizzard. Temps are supposed to drop this week, still sayin a chance of snow this weekend. Doesnt seem to be much though.


----------



## iceyman

srl28;973844 said:


> Now if it was snow we would be lookin at quite the blizzard. Temps are supposed to drop this week, still sayin a chance of snow this weekend. Doesnt seem to be much though.


well kno when we get there... have faith mt friend


----------



## forestfireguy

I had ice at my house yesterday AM. Not alot but enough to make things interesting walking to the car.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

I have a mansoon or how ever you spell it


----------



## forestfireguy

Me too Dirty........It's friggin vicious, imagine if it were snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## srl28

Thats what I was saying! Whats the ole rule O thumb? Every inch of rain is a foot of snow!!!!!


----------



## forestfireguy

That depends on your thumb.........LOL


----------



## ford550

Hey guys, there is a snow threat this weekend. The further north you are the less chances of a significant snow. Right now the models are setting up just like the December storm (precip wise, not amounts). A track 100 miles either way will make the differences. Lots of potential here. It will be a cold storm, so P-type won't be the problem, it's the actual moisture. However, still lots of potential for a miss as well. Phasing has to occur or we are S.O.L. Will keep everyone updated as we get closer.


----------



## mkwl

I'll be home from Thurs PM to Sunday afternoon- let's get a plowable event in there!


----------



## forestfireguy

MK- We'll be sure to have snow hold off until you get home......................LOL 

The way it's been so far in Jan, I say bring it.....tonight-tomorrow-everyday!!!!!!!


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;974407 said:


> MK- We'll be sure to have snow hold off until you get home......................LOL
> 
> The way it's been so far in Jan, I say bring it.....tonight-tomorrow-everyday!!!!!!!


Ok thanks- yeah, snow this weekend, but then no snow for the next 2 weekends, then snow the weekend after that, then spring!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

mkwl;974413 said:


> Ok thanks- yeah, snow this weekend, but then no snow for the next 2 weekends, then snow the weekend after that, then spring!


not enough snow for me. What about the whole month of march?


----------



## mrsops

DirtyJerzey;974433 said:


> not enough snow for me. What about the whole month of march?


I dont think we have got any snow after march 15 in years


----------



## srl28

Please keep us posted 550! Sounds interesting.


----------



## LAB INC

srl28;974440 said:


> Please keep us posted 550! Sounds interesting.


Please I hope we get something soon I am getting so sick of not doing anything. My guys are going nuts just sitting around.


----------



## mrsops

LAB INC;974468 said:


> Please I hope we get something soon I am getting so sick of not doing anything. My guys are going nuts just sitting around.


We may get something friday night into saturday. Im going crazy with no snow. This means im going to have to watch more of the JERSEY SHORE reruns :laughing:


----------



## s&mll

mrsops;974620 said:


> We may get something friday night into saturday. Im going crazy with no snow. This means im going to have to watch more of the JERSEY SHORE reruns :laughing:


There all from your neck of the woods anyway


----------



## mrsops

s&mll;974623 said:


> There all from your neck of the woods anyway


Few of them not all of them


----------



## iceyman

ones from my home town but he acts like he from the island lol


----------



## mrsops

iceyman;974671 said:


> ones from my home town but he acts like he from the island lol


LOL Which kid is this?


----------



## iceyman

mrsops;974680 said:


> LOL Which kid is this?


mike "the faguation"


----------



## highlander316

'snooki' was at a local dealership by me on Saturday signing autographs and helping to raise money for Haiti. Over 1,000 people showed up. At the end of February I think the whole cast is gonna be at a local bar/concert place for some show.


----------



## mkwl

DirtyJerzey;974433 said:


> not enough snow for me. What about the whole month of march?


Well, how about 1 good storm the first weekend in March? Then...it's cleanup time!


----------



## s&mll

iceyman;974707 said:


> mike "the faguation"


Oh icey you wish your friends called you the situation 

Horrible show but i catch myself watching it when its on too


----------



## srl28

Its a trainwreck, you almost cant not watch it. Especially being from Jersey.

Hows the snow before we get too off track in High school girl drama here lol


----------



## forestfireguy

I think we have a guy from NJ posting about lots of troubles he's had this year that we could call the "situation" .......LOL


----------



## plowin4u

Hello gang, I didn't know we had this thread going, I started a new thread on the networking forum, thanks grandview! What's up everybody?


----------



## blk90s13

plowin4u;975101 said:


> Hello gang, I didn't know we had this thread going, I started a new thread on the networking forum, thanks grandview! What's up everybody?


sup neighbor :waving:


----------



## plowin4u

blk90s13;975116 said:


> sup neighbor :waving:


How's it going? I see aero snow in your sig, how is Roy doing?


----------



## plowin4u

News 12 is calling for possible coastal storm.purplebou:redbounce:bluebounc:yow!: Let it snow!!


----------



## mkwl

plowin4u;975148 said:


> News 12 is calling for possible coastal storm.purplebou:redbounce:bluebounc:yow!: Let it snow!!


What kind of timing are we looking at for this?


----------



## plowin4u

Looks like this saturday.


----------



## blk90s13

plowin4u;975120 said:


> How's it going? I see aero snow in your sig, how is Roy doing?


Who is Roy ? what kind of truck does he drive ? I don't know many of the guys there.


----------



## srl28

Not that its 100% accurate but its the first thing I've seen about this storm- Accuweather is predicting that a storm will hit Texas and dump 6-12, then move up the coast towards us, spanning the mid-Atlantic to the Ohio Valley and potentially dumping that same 6 to 12. Pretty early to really say but......


----------



## plowin4u

:waving


srl28;975184 said:


> Not that its 100% accurate but its the first thing I've seen about this storm- Accuweather is predicting that a storm will hit Texas and dump 6-12, then move up the coast towards us, spanning the mid-Atlantic to the Ohio Valley and potentially dumping that same 6 to 12. Pretty early to really say but......


Keeping my fingers crossed, and hoping to get plow's ready, wishful thinking!


----------



## ppandr

I'll settle for a few inches....enough to cover the gap between JWOWW's wows


----------



## srl28

ppandr;975215 said:


> I'll settle for a few inches....enough to cover the gap between JWOWW's wows


Nicely done!  But anymore than that and we ll loose Snookie in it! Lol


----------



## plowin4u

srl28;975225 said:


> Nicely done!  But anymore than that and we ll loose Snookie in it! Lol


Yeah but I think she has some great flotation devices on her!


----------



## forestfireguy

What am I missing????? All this WOW and flotation talk has me wondering if I've missed someone from NJ here...................

MAKO-FORD550-

What's the verdict on this storm??


----------



## cj7plowing

looking good for friday night into saturday, Temps look like they will be in the 20s.


----------



## iceyman

one more jersey shore reference and im gonna stab myself with an ice pick


----------



## EGLC

Hey will ima send u up Vinny & "the situation" have fun!! Hahahahhaa

To the guy above me, plz post pix of the stabbing LOL


----------



## blk90s13

iceyman;975319 said:


> one more jersey shore reference and im gonna stab myself with an ice pick


:laughing: pics please


----------



## Lil' Danny

hahahaa, I go to school and the people try to act like those clowns on the show, I go on Plowsite and you guys make tons of references about them. This show just can't be escaped !


----------



## ppandr

Like a trainwreck..... 

Come on now is anybody denying that Seaside is really not like that?


----------



## forestfireguy

We have a family shore house in Seaside Park, one town south of the heights. THAT SHOW IS EXACTLY THE WAY THOSE KIDS BEHAVE. It's unreal, we haven't gone to the boardwalk after dark and very rarely during day light, with the kids, except sundays and off season nights in years. ITS WORSE THAN BAD. Now don't get me wrong, if you wanna see thongs and things it's not bad, but not a place for the kids. We end up in the state park fishing or just hanging out with friends, make an occasional trip up to Jenkinsons boardwalk in Point Pleasant, still too many dumb kids but definitely better than Seaside Heights.


----------



## forestfireguy

Plowin4u-

Dude, sorry you can't post here until you get a real(RED) plow........LOL


----------



## mkwl

I think the rest of NJ should secede from the jerzeey shore- and join NY- just my $.02.

Also- getting back on the original track of this thread- anyone seeing a major storm for this weekend? Snow, rain, ice, cats, dogs.....what are we looking at here?


----------



## tjlands

http://vortex.accuweather.com/adc2004/pub/includes/columns/topheadline/2010/012610NewNE.jpg

looking good for this weekend,

And yes Seaside Heights is the anus of the Jersey Shore.

Pt Pleasant is 100X better for families


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

Looks like we might get shafted again with heavier snows staying south by you, if you need help let me know, I'm having withdrawl fits everyday seeing grass instead of white!!!!

You ever comin to see that pusher??


----------



## forestfireguy

Our long range forecast ..................


 VERY STORMY PATTERN TO PERSIST THROUGH MID-FEBRUARY
 PLOWABLE SNOW EVENT APPEARS PROBABLE TO CLOSE THE MONTH OUT
FOR THE MID ATLANTIC STATES INTO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND.
 STORM TRACK BECOMES MORE WEST TO EAST IN THE SECOND PERIOD
AFFECTING MANY AREAS EAST OF THE ROCKIES. AT THIS TIME, NOTHING IS
STANDING OUT AS A PERIOD THAT COULD BE CONDUCIVE FOR A MAJOR
SNOWSTORM BUT FREQUENT BOUTS OF WINTRY WEATHER SEEM LIKELY

From our weather service.........


----------



## srl28

Plowable events could be anything, say like 3 inches and up. I was kind of liking those 3 to 5 inch weekend storms we were getting for while. More of those would be nice. Hearing now, same as what forestfireguy said, that this may track more to our south. Philly will get slammed again, etc. But who knows, its only Tuesday.


----------



## ford550

Update guys.............

Right now it is not looking good. It is going to get soooooo cold that the HP (high pressure) north of us is probably going to supress the system to the south. Even philly might be on the northern fringe. It is still early though and we have a lot of time on this yet. I will keep you updated.

I will say this, I think I am going to stab myself with an ice pick too. This is insane weather..........

And these are the days of our lives................................

(oh and JWOWW has a nice set of wows  , she could fit snookie in between)

Sorry, back to the weather...........


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;975629 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Looks like we might get shafted again with heavier snows staying south by you, if you need help let me know, I'm having withdrawl fits everyday seeing grass instead of white!!!!
> 
> You ever comin to see that pusher??


I do need to check it out, just alot of BS work and other stuff going on.

I do think the models are pushing this to far south, I think it will adjust back north by tomorrows mid day runs,
They always overdue the cold air supression, keep your fingers crossed


----------



## forestfireguy

I hear ya man...... Let me know when you find some time. If you want to make it a half day I'll blow off the afternoon and take you ice fishing for those bass you chase in the summer.........


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;975963 said:


> I hear ya man...... Let me know when you find some time. If you want to make it a half day I'll blow off the afternoon and take you ice fishing for those bass you chase in the summer.........


I have a date with some Tarpon, and a Sailfish the week after the super bowl in Fla.
sure beats drilling holes in a lake


----------



## plowin4u

forestfireguy;975540 said:


> Plowin4u-
> 
> Dude, sorry you can't post here until you get a real(RED) plow........LOL


Ha-ha lmao! I can paint them red for ya!


----------



## plowin4u

What's up Tim, and hello to everyone else, keeping my fingers crossed for saturdaypayup


----------



## forestfireguy

Painting doesn't really make em red......Well it does but it doesn't..LOL

Tom- My hearts bleedin for you, really...........................NOT


----------



## mkwl

Okay- who thinks Bergen County will get snow with this "storm" Fri night-Saturday?


----------



## plowin4u

Roll the dice and do the snow dance!:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## bad69bird

I'm in Delaware and I'm wondering if we're going to get anything.:angry: They are back pedaling as usual on how far north it's going to come.


----------



## LAB INC

bad69bird;976611 said:


> I'm in Delaware and I'm wondering if we're going to get anything.:angry: They are back pedaling as usual on how far north it's going to come.


I don't think its looking good for us hear I think its going to be more south NJ what every one hearing ?


----------



## mkwl

It'd be nice if the weather forecasters could actually try forecasting something rather than waiting until it's actually snowing (or not), then saying- "Snow accumulations of 3-6" possible" then they still get it wrong- AFTER its already snowing!:realmad:

If it's not going to snow in Bergen County- I'm going upstate to go skiing xysport


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

mkwl;977103 said:


> It'd be nice if the weather forecasters could actually try forecasting something rather than waiting until it's actually snowing (or not), then saying- "Snow accumulations of 3-6" possible" then they still get it wrong- AFTER its already snowing!:realmad:
> 
> If it's not going to snow in Bergen County- I'm going upstate to go skiing xysport


yeah that always happens...

4 days out, they say "possible heavy accumlation"
3 days out, changes to "might not get anything"
2 day out, ok were gonna get something 1-4" lol
1 day away, 4-6"
starts snowing... after 3 hours you already have 4"
mid storm they say 6-8, another 6hrs pass, and 8-12"

On day three your taking equipment off the trucks and going backwards from getting stuff ready, and then see what happens once your already rolling :/ Dont care what they say o once were already out


----------



## LAB INC

Ramairfreak98ss;977107 said:


> yeah that always happens...
> 
> 4 days out, they say "possible heavy accumlation"
> 3 days out, changes to "might not get anything"
> 2 day out, ok were gonna get something 1-4" lol
> 1 day away, 4-6"
> starts snowing... after 3 hours you already have 4"
> mid storm they say 6-8, another 6hrs pass, and 8-12"
> 
> On day three your taking equipment off the trucks and going backwards from getting stuff ready, and then see what happens once your already rolling :/ Dont care what they say o once were already out


I hate this its BS I think but I might be wrong that its going to get could really could and not snow and then get warm a poor rain like it always does hear in NJ. A few weeks of cold and little to no snow, then get mild and rain. But what do I no am not a weather man. I hope for me and everyone that we get snow. My guys sure would like to work they are bord and could use the money. If we don't get snow Friday I will also be going up state sking.


----------



## Lil' Danny

Boy I tell you what, if those folks over at Accu-Weather are correct, they really know how to beat the **** out of you with a headline titled " Northeast Spared a Blizzard "


----------



## mkwl

I'm going to come out and say it- THIS SU*KS! I mean- TEXAS gas gotten more snow than we have in Northern, NJ! Parts of South Carolina have had more! FLORIDA had its deepest freeze in AGES! And what do we get in NJ- COLD and dry, then WARM and WET! What Gives!?!?!?:realmad:

Of course with my luck we'll get slammed when I'm not able to come down to plow :angry:


----------



## iceyman

ill see you guys on the hill... no snow for us ... mine as well go carve some up were they do got it


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;977470 said:


> ill see you guys on the hill... no snow for us ... mine as well go carve some up were they do got it


Yep- I'm heading up to Killington this weekend!


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman;977470 said:


> ill see you guys on the hill... no snow for us ... mine as well go carve some up were they do got it


See you there.... Can't wait to see some snow !!!! This state sucks I can remember winters when we would wish the snow would stop there was to much. I just have a feeling like I said be for that its going to get cold and little to no snow then get mild and poor rain but I am no weather man. This winter sucks I no its not over yet but big deal one good storm. I can remember years like 2000 to 2001. Well guys I am going skiing Friday we will have to hope for the best.


----------



## Len90

There is some white stuff on the ground at RU. About 1/2-3/4 of an inch and still falling.


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ

where is RU? or should I say what is RU?


----------



## s&mll

Scarlet Knights



Rutgers


----------



## Sportsman500??

Definately a plowable/ saltable snow. So many accidents everywhere. Plus, heavier squalls are expected this afternoon right around school dismissal time. And thats why i did not go today.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

nothing but a tease here... snowed its ass off around 7am got a nice 1/2" or so....Got a call from one of my buddies in N. Jersey said they had an inch and it was still snowing


----------



## tls22

we made that snow our *****! Thats what it gets for just sneaking in during the still of the night. Just a reminder this is TLS SNOWPLOWING country


----------



## DirtyJerzey

tls22;978190 said:


> we made that snow our *****! Thats what it gets for just sneaking in during the still of the night. Just a reminder this is TLS SNOWPLOWING country


well can I get a visa to leave your country tim cause it aint snowing here nor is it looking like it will lol


----------



## Lil' Danny

Been watchin the snow all morning during exams today...Started about quarter to seven a.m. and still commin down good here in Wayne !!


----------



## Sportsman500??

All schools are getting dismissed early today in Ne Pa and some in north jersey. Plus, places near poughkipsee (wrong spelling) got more than 4 in already.


----------



## highlander316

didn't think it was gonna start during the morning (though it would during the afternoon). Was scrambling at 615am to load salt and stuff. Just a salting event here, with bp blowers for some sidewalks. Did see one or two clowns who looked like they had snow on their plows from plowing 1/2" snow Sun is shining now, everything will be clean this afternoon/night.


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;978224 said:


> well can I get a visa to leave your country tim cause it aint snowing here nor is it looking like it will lol


lol...im glad i do sub work up here on this one.....salted....plowed some drivelanes.....went down to holmdel.....looks like someone sprinkled pixie dust around....lol....i felt bad to wake my dad up and hurry him there...i did not believe him when he told me....


----------



## ppandr

Nice little suprise this morning.....had 2" here plowed all coms and some resi's. Needed that bank payup

Only 1/2" in Easton ????


----------



## highlander316

ppandr;978261 said:


> Nice little suprise this morning.....had 2" here plowed all coms and some resi's. Needed that bank payup
> 
> Only 1/2" in Easton ????


yea. Some places maybe a little more, MAYBE an 1inch in one or two places; just a salting event though. Looking outside, there's barely anything left even on the grass.


----------



## prizeprop

highlander316;978233 said:


> Did see one or two clowns who looked like they had snow on their plows from plowing 1/2" snow


That would be me.


----------



## iceyman

you never know what the so called "Clowns" have as a contract....we do a bunch of doc offices and we scrape at barely an inch.... the customer is happy and doesnt get sued and im happy cuz i get paid


----------



## ford550

Got between .5" and 1" this morning. Had one of those "d**k in hand" moments when I woke up to see snow many hours earlier than was forecasted. Mostly salt in the valley, down in quakertown we plowed b/c we had an inch on our accounts down there. I hate storms that try to sneak in on you. Accidents everywhere.

Update on this weekend:
Unless you live in Philly or south, this ones not for us, with that said, look at this mornings suprise. You never know.

Longer range:
Storms are lining up like a train. All of you need to settle down as we actually want it to be a little warmer here to get the storms. To get storms up this far north, we usually need moderate cold not artic cold. Should be an interesting 3 weeks.


----------



## Dondo

We got 4" here. Plowed and salted my commercials and most of the residentials. payup

So what do you think?? We getting more this weekend? 

At least January wasn't a complete 100% washout. One plowable event is better than none. 

Here is to February bringing in more $$$


----------



## highlander316

iceyman;978433 said:


> you never know what the so called "Clowns" have as a contract....we do a bunch of doc offices and we scrape at barely an inch.... the customer is happy and doesnt get sued and im happy cuz i get paid


o i agree. But there was literally nothing on the ground here. If there's an inch, I'll plow too. You could literally huff and puff, and I bet you'd blow the sidewalks clean, that's how fluffy and thin it was. These clowns also don't look like the kind of companies that are cleaning doc's and high end offices. I'm talking the beer money plowing guys.


----------



## highlander316

ford550;978468 said:


> Got between .5" and 1" this morning. Had one of those "d**k in hand" moments when I woke up to see snow many hours earlier than was forecasted. Mostly salt in the valley, down in quakertown we plowed b/c we had an inch on our accounts down there. I hate storms that try to sneak in on you. Accidents everywhere.


yea that sucked this morning. I know 78 going into NJ was shut down. Took the guy that works for me 30 mins to get to the shop (and he lives less than 10 mins away). Half of my township was shutdown for a while, it was a mess.


----------



## ford550

> yea that sucked this morning. I know 78 going into NJ was shut down. Took the guy that works for me 30 mins to get to the shop (and he lives less than 10 mins away). Half of my township was shutdown for a while, it was a mess.


Took 2 hours for me to go from LVIA area to Quakertown


----------



## tjlands

Really...2" 4" 
I did not see one flake...........not one.


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;978566 said:


> Really...2" 4"
> I did not see one flake...........not one.


here either


----------



## srl28

Ive heard 2 things about february so far. It will either be warm, like upper 30s and 40s so that most of the precipitation is rain, or that it will be too cold and wont snow. Anyone hear this too? Who knows. 

So many people got caught with the pants down today thats for sure! Not us, but it was close, lol


----------



## shovelracer

Any chance you had the opportunity to see the Sparta BK being shoveled by hand today? 2 kids in a lifted toyota.


----------



## srl28

Is that what that was? One of my guys said they saw 2 kids shoveling some place. Probably where it was. Almost saw a nice accident there early this morning, lady tried pulling out of the lot on that little hill and couldnt stop, lot wasnt done at all and she slid right into the road. Real close one. Lots of guys got caught off guard big time!


----------



## LAB INC

srl28;978763 said:


> Is that what that was? One of my guys said they saw 2 kids shoveling some place. Probably where it was. Almost saw a nice accident there early this morning, lady tried pulling out of the lot on that little hill and couldnt stop, lot wasnt done at all and she slid right into the road. Real close one. Lots of guys got caught off guard big time!


So what does ever one think FEB is going to be like ?????


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;978780 said:


> So what does ever one think FEB is going to be like ?????


cant be worse than january


----------



## srl28

shovelracer;978714 said:


> Any chance you had the opportunity to see the Sparta BK being shoveled by hand today? 2 kids in a lifted toyota.


Better yet, did you happen to catch the guys putting in the plants at the new Wachovia next to the dunkin and walgreens in newton? in the snow, frozen ground. Something to see


----------



## shovelracer

Not much different than how they did the building you do up the road. For a while it looked like most items would need replacing, but it really came around this summer.


----------



## shovelracer

I'll poke my opinion in on Feb. Since I've been in business Jan. has typically been a slow month. Feb. has always produced. The middle of the month almost always gets a storm. Jan. produced 2 full events for us, and dec. had 4 I believe. What we have missed out on which I see in the numbers is small ice events for salt. According to my accounts we are within 1 storm of our average for snow, but 2-3 on the short side for lot salting. This is for the northern tip. I don't even know how it would work down the southern end. I'd think you'd have to charge like $800-1000 per hour per truck to justify the operation with only a few storms. But obviously that isn't happening.


----------



## ppandr

We are about 60% total sales of last year at this point, which does not seem to bad except for the fact that one of our larger commercials went seasonal which is accounted for in that number. Our commercials over the last 5 years have been in the same ballpark give or take. 

Our good/bad year really is determined by our 80 resi's which start at $40 min up to $110 
(8" or less, 8" plus is 1.75 times that rate). Last year, a below average year for us, we plowed all 3 times (under 8), this year once (under 8").


----------



## srl28

shovelracer;979234 said:


> Not much different than how they did the building you do up the road. For a while it looked like most items would need replacing, but it really came around this summer.


You mean the Kohls? That site took a lot of work but we are slowly getting there with that. They installed those plants in mid February last year. had about 30% die. Most all of them were not even fully planted in the ground, mulch they used was single grind and garbage and that whole site lacks irrigation. Its a work in progress with a somewhat limited budget but its getting there. Thanks

Sorry to go green on everyone, lol, back to snow!


----------



## shovelracer

Wep, that one. I don't like naming clients though. Never know who is watching. Anyways I remember the day I saw them planting. It wasn't a day unlike today. Yes, back to snow. There's a nice one going south of us tonight.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

idk about this one. I want my hopes up but at the same time really dont think central will get anything. The latest maps finally show it trending farther south then yesterday, looks like s. jersey should be getting a little bit of something.... Normally all these storms from the south trend too far north and central jersey gets nothing, im hoping since this is predicted to be south it will end up trending north as it usually does and all of us get some white stuff


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ

Looks like Philadelphia is a miss unless the forecasters are wrong, AGAIN!!! 

We'll have to wait and see......


----------



## iceyman

DirtyJerzey;979370 said:


> Normally all these storms from the south trend too far north and central jersey gets nothing, im hoping since this is predicted to be south it will end up trending north as it usually does and all of us get some white stuff


nope were right in the middle of nothing


----------



## prizeprop

SNOWPLOWBUZZ;979427 said:


> Looks like Philadelphia is a miss unless the forecasters are wrong, AGAIN!!!
> 
> We'll have to wait and see......


Better get ready then. These weathermen are phucks.


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ

Looks like the PHUCKS were wrong again. Philadelphia is getting a coating to an inch


----------



## forestfireguy

The phucks, phucked up good on the thursday trace to a dusting, we ended up with 1.8 and I swore it would have been more the way it was going for awhile there.


----------



## 55cgas

I know its far off, but accuweather is calling for snow next weekend.


----------



## 55cgas

2-4" today in extream south jersey today...this sux, I WANT SNOW UP HERE IN NUTLEY!!!


----------



## Sportsman500??

I hate accuweather basic forecasts. They always make storms look bigger than they are. On the other hand, i like accuweather professional. And yes the storm has moved up north quite a bit. My g-parents in lewes, de are now gonna get 5-8 inches. If only that high in new england would retreat a bit but of course it wont happen.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

weather guys have no clue as usual. each different station as a different area of jersey that will get snow. NOAA says up to ocean county, Accuweather says extreme south jersey and weather channel has it up to central jersey. Its sure cloudy and cold out, but not beliving a word of what they say


----------



## ppandr

On the NWS website my zip code forecast says mostly cloudy but if I go to their "click on maps" my forecast for the same location says 30% chance of snow??????


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Forecast are all over... my buddy in VA said they just bumped up the storm total to a minimum of 16".... so much for the 6-12 they predicted


----------



## iceyman

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ppandr

Whats happenning this week...30% of snow Tuesday but I don't see it anywhere else?


----------



## Len90

It is snowing in Monmouth County. Thin coating already down.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

just got in... GSP has those huge 20yd v boxs loaded to the max and sitting on stanby. Had a few other 8yd boxs loaded up to. Dont see what the panic is about, had a few of the resi customers call me too... do they all know something i dont?. One of my drivers who lives in belmar said they have 2inches???


----------



## Len90

DirtyJerzey;980940 said:


> just got in... GSP has those huge 20yd v boxs loaded to the max and sitting on stanby. Had a few other 8yd boxs loaded up to. Dont see what the panic is about, had a few of the resi customers call me too... do they all know something i dont?. One of my drivers who lives in belmar said they have 2inches???


I saw two of them earlier today on going to fill up by the Raritan Toll plaza. At first flakes, saw an International with 8yd box and plow on moving into position over the Raritan River.


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

the weatherman said we getting nothin', and now the million dollar question: if i have to go out salting, what supply yard is going to be open tonight or early AM to load bulk salt, if any? normally, i'd be loaded if i thought we were getting an event.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Surf'n'Turf;980949 said:


> the weatherman said we getting nothin', and now the million dollar question: if i have to go out salting, what supply yard is going to be open tonight or early AM to load bulk salt, if any? normally, i'd be loaded if i thought we were getting an event.


ive got a ton of salt in the yard, if you need any ill be more than happy to load you up if you're near middletown


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

DirtyJerzey;980957 said:


> ive got a ton of salt in the yard, if you need any ill be more than happy to load you up if you're near middletown


thanks, i appreciate the offer. i'm actually in middletown not far from whole foods. not overly concerned right now, offices and daycare i do are closed tomorrow and condos will probably cheap out if they can. i've got a few cell #'s of local supply guys, but it can't hurt to have a backup plan (sometimes they're around loading, sometimes not). if ya don't mind, pm me a contact # and if i need it, i'll give you a call. thanks again.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Surf'n'Turf;980992 said:


> thanks, i appreciate the offer. i'm actually in middletown not far from whole foods. not overly concerned right now, offices and daycare i do are closed tomorrow and condos will probably cheap out if they can. i've got a few cell #'s of local supply guys, but it can't hurt to have a backup plan (sometimes they're around loading, sometimes not). if ya don't mind, pm me a contact # and if i need it, i'll give you a call. thanks again.


you cant recieve PMs but no biggie, ill give you the office/work number 732-991-0756


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

DirtyJerzey;981016 said:


> you cant recieve PMs but no biggie, ill give you the office/work number 732-991-0756


i was wondering about that (need 10 posts to pm?). thanks for the reply. I was just at whole foods...still coming down fairly steady.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

was planning on running down to sleezside, called my buddy who lives in toms river, swears there is 3inches on the ground


----------



## snowhappy

Maybe 2 inches im in Manchester


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

looks like it has fizzled out, light coating


----------



## plowin4u

About an 1 1/2 in jackson, still coming down


----------



## forestfireguy

Nuttin in Sparta.......


----------



## srl28

Nope, and not gonna be anything either


----------



## blk90s13

was about 2 inches in Toms river and Howell nothing too exciting  when I was out there around 9pm


----------



## den327

*Some Snow Totals*

From the NWS

Franklin,NJ 10"
Hammonton,NJ 5.1"
Newark,De 5.0"
Dover,De 5.0"
Cape May,NJ 8.3"
Atlantic City,NJ 7.3"
Vineland,NJ 6.8"
Pleasantville,NJ 7.3"
North Beach Haven,NJ 5.1"
Seaville,NJ 8.5"
Somers Point,NJ 7.0"
Northfield,NJ 7.0"
Weatherman are horrible at predicting this one. Weather in my town (Forked River) was predicted to be mostly cloudy today. We ended up with 2" of snow. 15 miles south of my area in Tuckerton/Manahawkin area received 4-5"


----------



## LAB INC

den327;981375 said:


> From the NWS
> 
> Franklin,NJ 10"
> Hammonton,NJ 5.1"
> Newark,De 5.0"
> Dover,De 5.0"
> Cape May,NJ 8.3"
> Atlantic City,NJ 7.3"
> Vineland,NJ 6.8"
> Pleasantville,NJ 7.3"
> North Beach Haven,NJ 5.1"
> Seaville,NJ 8.5"
> Somers Point,NJ 7.0"
> Northfield,NJ 7.0"
> Weatherman are horrible at predicting this one. Weather in my town (Forked River) was predicted to be mostly cloudy today. We ended up with 2" of snow. 15 miles south of my area in Tuckerton/Manahawkin area received 4-5"


Waiting and wishing for a snow storm ..............


----------



## mrsops

I was in atlantic city last night and they were getting hit hard at one point. Its only an hour and half ride for me but it took close to 4 and a half hours to get there. There was no snow until i hit exit 74 on the gsp then it just kept coming down!! Atlantic city expressway was so bad there was accidents all over the place


----------



## srl28

Watching something this coming weekend now. Anyone care to put in their $0.02?


----------



## mrsops

srl28;982043 said:


> Watching something this coming weekend now. Anyone care to put in their $0.02?


Chance tueday night by me


----------



## LAB INC

mrsops;982044 said:


> Chance tueday night by me


Well Monday is FEB 1 I hope FEB is better then Jan was. What's ever one think.


----------



## mrsops

LAB INC;982072 said:


> Well Monday is FEB 1 I hope FEB is better then Jan was. What's ever one think.


I dont know there calling for the weather to be in the 40's again by the end of the week. What a waste of a winter if we dont get any snow in February.


----------



## LAB INC

mrsops;982083 said:


> I dont know there calling for the weather to be in the 40's again by the end of the week. What a waste of a winter if we dont get any snow in February.


I have a feeling its not going to be good I hope I am wrong. Dame 40's is not good that means rain. This sucks hear big time I hate this winter.


----------



## Sportsman500??

The next Saturday storm may take the same route as this Saturdays storm. (South)


----------



## LAB INC

Sportsman500??;982152 said:


> The next Saturday storm may take the same route as this Saturdays storm. (South)


It would not surprise me this is really BS this winter I feel like I want to give up. I don't even want to talk about it any more. We need some dame snow why can't we get any luck.


----------



## creativedesigns

Aey! Tim & Icey, did ya watch some of the Grammy's tonite? lol, bet'ya ur lovin Lady GaGa 

& Miley! LMAO....


----------



## Lil' Danny

mrsops;982042 said:


> I was in atlantic city last night


Just curious, were you there for the racing convention ? I went to that last year, had to work this year,but man that was so cool !


----------



## LAB INC

Lil' Danny;982507 said:


> Just curious, were you there for the racing convention ? I went to that last year, had to work this year,but man that was so cool !


Wishing..... And waiting...... And praying....... For some snow..... When will it happen. Or will it happen ?


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

forecasts have not been very accurate....


----------



## shovelracer

What's happening tomorrow night / Wed?


----------



## forestfireguy

Our weather service says weak storm system, dusting to an inch. Way I see it we just have to take what comes and deal with it, the pro mets are close to useless, last storm our guys called for maybe some flurries or a dusting, we got 1.8. Too much to salt ,not enough to plow....Well not really but you all know what I mean...UGH.


----------



## mkwl

Anyone think there will be anything this weekend (when I'm home)- I'm hoping not to miss out on too much tomorrow night-Wed, as I'm not home then :angry: 

Oh well- good thing I have JPMAKO to cover me :waving:


----------



## tjlands

After tomorrow nights tease, there is a big storm looming for the weekend-Fri-sat.
It is a big storm, right now models have it taking a southern track as the one last week, BUT this one at least has a chance to come north.
And yes it has potential for a foot of snow. Hurricane Swartz of NBC10 Philly,
thinks it will come north and blast Phila and central NJ.
More info as it comes in


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ

Huricane Buzz predicts "it'll snow tommorow night and into wendsday morning. And the way I see it thats long enough to put down 2" or more, so we be plowing"


----------



## tls22

Tue night-wed looks like a dusting to a inch. Better chance of seeing that inch jackson/south.



saturday-i say has a real good shot of being a accumlating snow for the whole area. Poloar vortex should be a bit weaker this time around,(the pv has been blocking all the storms to our south) Would not be surprise to see it trend to a 12/19-12/20 type deal.....where we all had snow up to our arse.


----------



## Len90

tls22;983441 said:


> Tue night-wed looks like a dusting to a inch. Better chance of seeing that inch jackson/south.
> 
> saturday-i say has a real good shot of being a accumlating snow for the whole area. Poloar vortex should be a bit weaker this time around,(the pv has been blocking all the storms to our south) Would not be surprise to see it trend to a 12/19-12/20 type deal.....where we all had snow up to our arse.


I don't foresee any snow in the future. All I see is 60 and sunny. Winter is over and there is no more snow for us until next year. That December storm was something that was a once in a decade type storm.

That should help the polar vortex shift back North.


----------



## cj7plowing

little shot tues night maybe enough to whack the commercials for a salting and the next big is looking like saturday or sunday. with a 10:1 ratio with the temps might be the next big one.


----------



## iceyman

im ready 4 it


----------



## srl28

Hell who isnt this year, we ve all had more time than we need to prepare! Too early to tell. Seems at this point in time that the system moving up for Friday and Saturday will be too far south, yet again, for us Northern Jersey folks, but thats just 2 reports Ive read. And it is very early to say.


----------



## ford550

Good morning everyone. Looks like we will get something too make a little money on tonight. Most areas in the C-2" range looks about right.

Thoughts on this weekend:
Right now some of the models are dissagreeing with eachother. Some have it coming north and some have the exact same senario we just had this past weekend. One thing is for sure with all the models, this thing will be a monster (possible historic). The teleconnectors are where we really want them. PV is much weaker at this point. I will keep everyone in the loop. Right now my best estimates would be 1"-3" NE PA and North NJ, 3"-6" for central PA and central NJ, 6"-12" for SE PA and Southern NJ. There may be some mixing issues I-95 and east. But those are details not yet ready for discussion. I will keep everyone informed.

Good luck tonight and keep it safe.


----------



## mkwl

Psssttt... don't tell anyone but I have heard from JPMAKO that we might be seeing some snow in NNJ this weekend... keeping my fingers crossed! But don't tell anyone you heard it from me  ..... don't want to jinx it...


----------



## JAY'S LAWN SVC

Just watched accuweather on channel 7 , now there saying south jersey 2-4" tonite !! we'll have to wait an see.. payup


----------



## tls22

The models are coming in with a little more preciep tonight....looks like 1-2 central jersey to north. 2-4 snj.




models still look nice for the weekend. .50-.75 preciep around cnj......dc-baltimore get a huge storm. nnj .25-.50.....it will prob trend further north.


----------



## tls22

Len90;983454 said:


> I don't foresee any snow in the future. All I see is 60 and sunny. Winter is over and there is no more snow for us until next year. That December storm was something that was a once in a decade type storm.
> 
> That should help the polar vortex shift back North.


lol....those orange plow trucks by the driscol bridge look really nice.......


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;984193 said:


> The models are coming in with a little more preciep tonight....looks like 1-2 central jersey to north. 2-4 snj.
> 
> models still look nice for the weekend. .50-.75 preciep around cnj......dc-baltimore get a huge storm. nnj .25-.50.....it will prob trend further north.


That will be just fine! Hopefully if we get snow its cleaned up by Saturday,I'd like to sit and watch the Super Bowl in peace. My Archie Bunker chair and 12 pack will be waiting!


----------



## mkwl

DC and South Jersey have gotten enough snow already- it's NORTHERN NEW JERSEY/SOUTHERN NY's turn for some big snow this weekend- bring it on!wesport


----------



## blk90s13

So is it a go for tonight ?


----------



## ppandr

prizeprop;984381 said:


> That will be just fine! Hopefully if we get snow its cleaned up by Saturday,I'd like to sit and watch the Super Bowl in peace. My Archie Bunker chair and 12 pack will be waiting!


F-it at this point I could care less about the SuperBowl if there is snow to plow payuppayup


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;984381 said:


> That will be just fine! Hopefully if we get snow its cleaned up by Saturday,I'd like to sit and watch the Super Bowl in peace. My Archie Bunker chair and 12 pack will be waiting!


Yeah i would prob make plans to tape it....just fwiw

31 here in edison...light snow...light dusting


----------



## plowin4u

blk90s13;984525 said:


> So is it a go for tonight ?


I hope so, I am ready.:waving:


----------



## plowin4u

Just came back from my shop at south amboy and it was snowing when i left.


----------



## mrsops

plowin4u;984799 said:


> Just came back from my shop at south amboy and it was snowing when i left.


Its snowing here on staten island!!!!


----------



## plowin4u

mrsops;984802 said:


> Its snowing here on staten island!!!!


You guy's should see an inch or two maybe


----------



## mrsops

plowin4u;984806 said:


> You guy's should see an inch or two maybe


Yeah there saying at least an inch which is good, at least we can salt


----------



## mkwl

What are you guys seeing for the possibility of snow for this weekend? Henry at accuwether is saying the possibility of 4"+ in NNJ- anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Len90

tls22;984194 said:


> lol....those orange plow trucks by the driscol bridge look really nice.......


They should. After all they cost approximately $177,000 a piece (includes spreaders and plows).


----------



## prizeprop

I have a feeling were going to get more than 1"-2" on this one.As of now, looks like the whole system is solidly coming through the center of the state and not veering south.


----------



## plowin4u

Len90;984829 said:


> They should. After all they cost approximately $177,000 a piece (includes spreaders and plows).


Wow so that's where all our state tax dollars go!:laughing:


----------



## ppandr

prizeprop;984847 said:


> I have a feeling were going to get more than 1"-2" on this one.As of now, looks like the whole system is solidly coming through the center of the state and not veering south.


Yup.....salt run now got almost an inch on the ground.


----------



## iceyman

not doin anyhting here yet


----------



## Len90

plowin4u;984848 said:


> Wow so that's where all our state tax dollars go!:laughing:


And then we wonder why our state is broke. At least we bought 3 nice trucks for the GSP. Also the NJTA recently placed a 6,000,000+ order for (I believe 48) new International trucks. Supposedly they are all going to be through the dealer up on Linden Ave. in Linden.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

just started getting some flurries in middletown


----------



## snowhappy

Nothing in Toms River yet.


----------



## Len90

Finally some flakes falling in Monmouth County. I almost thought for a second that this thing was somehow going to skip over us. Thursday morning was just North and Saturday night was just south.


----------



## s&mll

Starting to stick in Hillsborough. Been snowing since 8


----------



## loudredram

been out already opened up one of our hotels by my house now its off to catch some ZZZZZZs then back out at 3 with the rest of the guys to go hit all of our accounts


----------



## ppandr

2-3" here in northern Hunterdon


----------



## tls22

full plow and salt in edison and holmdel.....about 2in. Love these febuary snows...they clean-up so nice


----------



## iceyman

bout an inch.... couple hours work... ill take it


----------



## highlander316

1.5-2.5". Did the full route, plow, sidewalks, salt and all. payuppayup Picked up a Toro CCR1000 (I think that's the model, 3hp , light as hell) last week to take in the 07 with me (since the guys take the other blowers in the 97). Worked great in the fluff. Sun is shining now (has been for last hour) and is drying everything up beautifully.


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;985431 said:


> full plow and salt in edison and holmdel.....about 2in. Love these febuary snows...they clean-up so nice


yep they do clean up nice and easy on the equipment 

what a nightmare of a night for me

1 : lost all my house keys garage keys my benz keys and a spare for my truck, I had the tuck running with another key in it thank God

2 : blew a tire 

3 : Alternator went on my way back and made it to a rebuild shop on time

this time around I put money out my pocket


----------



## prizeprop

Len90;984829 said:


> They should. After all they cost approximately $177,000 a piece (includes spreaders and plows).


Probably costs us that much to pay 3 retired state workers per year on average, I'm guessing?


----------



## mkwl

Apparantly it really only showed about 1" to 1.5" here in NNJ (not really enough to do resi's- 2" trigger), and its supposed to get up to around 38* today, so hopefully most of it melts off... I'm up at school and as per my buddy's recommendation, no plowing today. BUT- I'm watching this storm that we're supposed to get in NNJ this weekend and it looks like a whopper (if all pans out right)... I'll be home this weekend so I'm hoping for a nice storm to plow!


----------



## mrsops

mkwl;985622 said:


> Apparantly it really only showed about 1" to 1.5" here in NNJ (not really enough to do resi's- 2" trigger), and its supposed to get up to around 38* today, so hopefully most of it melts off... I'm up at school and as per my buddy's recommendation, no plowing today. BUT- I'm watching this storm that we're supposed to get in NNJ this weekend and it looks like a whopper (if all pans out right)... I'll be home this weekend so I'm hoping for a nice storm to plow!


How much are you suppose to get this weekend?


----------



## ford550

Good afternoon boys. Had a nice 2"er last night (3"er at my southern route), making the payup again. It's so nice to be working again. 

Follow up to the weekend storm,

Everyone needs to get there rest now, this is going to be huge and for just about everyone. Models are in good agreement now, just trying to nail down how much moisture is coming. HM wore the big daddy hat today  This is pretty much in the bank. Just how much bank is still the question. General ranges are 6" to 20" depending on locations.


----------



## mrsops

ford550;985642 said:


> Good afternoon boys. Had a nice 2"er last night (3"er at my southern route), making the payup again. It's so nice to be working again.
> 
> Follow up to the weekend storm,
> 
> Everyone needs to get there rest now, this is going to be huge and for just about everyone. Models are in good agreement now, just trying to nail down how much moisture is coming. HM wore the big daddy hat today  This is pretty much in the bank. Just how much bank is still the question. General ranges are 6" to 20" depending on locations.


What website are you checking on? What are they saying for staten island new york?


----------



## mkwl

mrsops;985650 said:


> What website are you checking on? What are they saying for staten island new york?


From accuweather.com. Henry's forecasting 6-12" for most of the tri-state area- with mnore in southern NJ  But hey- if we get 6" out of this storm, I'll be a happy camper


----------



## mrsops

mkwl;985652 said:


> From accuweather.com. Henry's forecasting 6-12" for most of the tri-state area- with mnore in southern NJ  But hey- if we get 6" out of this storm, I'll be a happy camper


Ok thanks i just checked its saying 5.5 inches heading are way friday night


----------



## jjklongisland

Joe Bastardi said Philly area could see 20 + inches...


----------



## mkwl

jjklongisland;985659 said:


> Joe Bastardi said Philly area could see 20 + inches...


They've seen enough snow down there- let's get those 20+ inches up here!


----------



## iceyman

i think im just gonna stay in bed til fri nite


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman;985821 said:


> i think im just gonna stay in bed til fri nite


Hey did any one hear that the storm for friday saturday is pushing south. One of my guys told me that they saw the weather and they are now saying its going more south then it was be for. I sure hope not what's every one hearing ?


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;985821 said:


> i think im just gonna stay in bed til fri nite


Hopefully we'll get some really nice amounts this storm!ussmileyflag


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;985961 said:


> Hey did any one hear that the storm for friday saturday is pushing south. One of my guys told me that they saw the weather and they are now saying its going more south then it was be for. I sure hope not what's every one hearing ?


NOOOOOOOOOO- not again :crying: Southern NJ has gotten too much snow already- it's our turn!


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;985963 said:


> Hopefully we'll get some really nice amounts this storm!ussmileyflag


Hey did any one hear that the storm for friday saturday is pushing south. One of my guys told me that they saw the weather and they are now saying its going more south then it was be for. I sure hope not what's every one hearing


----------



## matt7791

i just heard there is a good chance for a foot of snow here


----------



## srl28

^^^^same here, North north Jersey, aka Sussex county has the slightest chance at the foot, but still a chance, the further south you go, the higher the chance of getting a foot or more. Storm has the potential it seems.


----------



## forestfireguy

I see 6-12 for all of north Jersey.......Would be nice to have a real storm. Looks like south Jersey is going to get SLAMMED again!!!!!!


----------



## ppandr

Stop talking about it.....
Sunny and 75 this weekend. Cruisin' down to Sleazeside in my IROC with JWOWW. Snooki;s coming to and looking for some meat......



Sorry just had to bring it up again.....


----------



## mkwl

ppandr;985986 said:


> Stop talking about it.....
> Sunny and 75 this weekend. Cruisin' down to Sleazeside in my IROC with JWOWW. Snooki;s coming to and looking for some meat......
> 
> Sorry just had to bring it up again.....


Hahahahahaha :laughing: Here we go again


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;985969 said:


> Hey did any one hear that the storm for friday saturday is pushing south. One of my guys told me that they saw the weather and they are now saying its going more south then it was be for. I sure hope not what's every one hearing


We've been let down too many times before- I'd LOVE nothing more than waking up early on Saturday AM to find 8-12" of fluff on the ground, and another 2-4" forecast for the rest of the day... I guess I can dream


----------



## srl28

Oh boy! haha an IROC too lol! To stay relatively on topic, its looking like 6 to 12, and can be coming down at 1 to 2 inches an hour during the heart of the storm!


----------



## highlander316

local weather channel said a 'plowable event' of 6-10" with the chance for 12"+. We'll wait to see.

Speaking of JWOWW, there was a show on MTV yesterday afternoon, called "Before the Shore." WOW is all I'll say about some of those people lol. It was in my local paper last week that JWOWW is gonna appear in Playboy (this is the stuff that graces the front pages here ).


----------



## forestfireguy

MK-

You wake up to 8-12 and you're a little behind the 8 ball there dude!!!!!


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;986033 said:


> MK-
> 
> You wake up to 8-12 and you're a little behind the 8 ball there dude!!!!!


That's true- cause I'd probably wake up and have a heart attack realizing I should have been out for like 4 hours already....

Let me re-phrase it... while I'm out plowing, and out total snowfall is 8-12"+ and I'm billing for 8-12"+, I'll be a very happy camper  as long as nothing goes wrong


----------



## mkwl

woops- thought this would be the 1000th post in this threat, but instead it's # 1,001


----------



## blk90s13

forestfireguy;985980 said:


> I see 6-12 for all of north Jersey.......Would be nice to have a real storm. Looks like south Jersey is going to get SLAMMED again!!!!!!


south jersey was left out the last 3 years they need some love too


----------



## ford550

Potential monster coming..........................................everyone's going to get something out of this one.


----------



## Len90

ford550;986625 said:


> Potential monster coming..........................................everyone's going to get something out of this one.


Winter Storm watches were posted this morning for monmouth county NJ. Has a broad 6-12. Wouldn't be surprised if that turns to a warning tonight.


----------



## tls22

whooooooooo raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 6-12 coming


----------



## tls22

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
323 AM EST THU FEB 4 2010

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ009-010-012>027-PAZ060-061-
067>071-042100-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0002.100205T2100Z-100207T0000Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-BERKS-LEHIGH-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...
SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...
CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...
HAMMONTON...CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...READING...ALLENTOWN...
WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
323 AM EST THU FEB 4 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING.

A STORM SYSTEM DEVELOPING OVER THE GULF OF MEXICO TODAY WILL PASS
OFF THE CAROLINA COAST FRIDAY NIGHT AND THEN CONTINUE TO THE
NORTHEAST ON SATURDAY. SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM WILL OVERSPREAD THE
REGION FROM SOUTH TO NORTH FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND IT WILL CONTINUE
MUCH OF SATURDAY. SIGNIFICANT SNOW TOTALS OF 6 TO 12:redbounce INCHES WILL
OCCUR OVER THE WATCH AREA. HIGHER TOTALS ARE POSSIBLE ESPECIALLY
ACROSS THE DELMARVA REGION. STRENGTHENING WINDS ON SATURDAY MAY
CREATE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WHICH MAY CREATE
ADDITIONAL HAZARDS.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. NOW IS
THE TIME TO PREPARE FOR SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER. ALSO...CONTINUE
TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FROM YOUR NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.


----------



## toby4492

Sounds like a fun one. Stay safe out there. :waving:


----------



## mkwl

Once again Northern NJ is going to miss out on this one- we're now supposed to get only 1-3" snow showers 40% chance (as per NOAA and weather.com).... so MAD at the weathermen for getting my hopes up!


----------



## mrsops

mkwl;986716 said:


> Once again Northern NJ is going to miss out on this one- we're now supposed to get only 1-3" snow showers 40% chance (as per NOAA and weather.com).... so MAD at the weathermen for getting my hopes up!


Mkwl i dont know about that. I gave up on noaa because most of the time there wrong. i was just on accuweather and there saying that in staten island which is very close to you guys is gonna get atleast 4-6 inches. Hopefully there right


----------



## mkwl

Henry and Accuweather are now saying around 4" in my area, which realistically means we'll get about 2", hopefully we'll end up with enough to plow. It really ticks me off how they are saying NYC will get a blizzard, then all of a sudden, we're downgraded to snow showers with total accumulation up to 4". Grrrrrrr:realmad::angry:

So much for the blizzard... looks like the southern mid-atlantic will get all the fun once again :angry:


----------



## srl28

Yep, may be taking that southern track. Latest report I just saw says we get 4+ up North Jersey here, and Central is 6+, south is where you start seeing 12, and potentially more.


----------



## mkwl

srl28;986832 said:


> Yep, may be taking that southern track. Latest report I just saw says we get 4+ up North Jersey here, and Central is 6+, south is where you start seeing 12, and potentially more.


Yep- same old story as we always get... GRRRRR:angry:


----------



## iceyman

any snow is better than no snow


----------



## tls22

game on



URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
143 PM EST THU FEB 4 2010

NJZ009-010-012>015-PAZ060-061-067>069-051100-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0002.100205T2100Z-100207T0000Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0003.100205T2300Z-100207T0000Z/
HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-
MERCER-BERKS-LEHIGH-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...READING...
ALLENTOWN...WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
143 PM EST THU FEB 4 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST
SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM
FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER
IN EFFECT.

A STORM SYSTEM DEVELOPING OVER THE GULF OF MEXICO TODAY WILL PASS
OFF THE CAROLINA COAST FRIDAY NIGHT AND THEN CONTINUE TO THE
NORTHEAST ON SATURDAY. SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM WILL OVERSPREAD THE
REGION FROM SOUTH TO NORTH FRIDAY AFTERNOON...THEN CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH
OF SATURDAY. SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED OVER THE WARNING AREA. HIGHER TOTALS ARE EXPECTED IN THE
SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF THE WARNING AREA, WITH LOWER TOTALS IN THE
NORTH. STRENGTHENING WINDS ON FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY MAY CREATE
AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WHICH WILL CAUSE ADDITIONAL
HAZARDS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE
EXPECTED. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FROM YOUR
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.


----------



## 55cgas

Figures, I see NOTHING about Essex county.


----------



## iceyman

55cgas;987029 said:


> Figures, I see NOTHING about Essex county.


move south


----------



## tls22

55cgas;987029 said:


> Figures, I see NOTHING about Essex county.


You would not either way...mt holly does not forcast for you...upton ny does.....and they have not issued anything yet


----------



## highlander316




----------



## ppandr

iceyman;986930 said:


> any snow is better than no snow


Could agree more....


----------



## Len90

Hmm that didn't take long to get the warning. Next by tomorrow late morning I wouldn't be surprised if there is an updated warning with maybe higher numbers. I honestly thought 8-14 for central and southern with spots seeing potentially more. Still 24 hours out...


----------



## mkwl

2-4" max for NNJ- once again, the weather forecasters scare everyone into thinking we'll have a blizzard and it's nothing more than a couple inches of snow..


----------



## tjlands

Here we go again, the B word

Issued by The National Weather Service
Philadelphia, PA 
1:43 pm EST, Thu., Feb. 4, 2010

... BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

A STORM SYSTEM DEVELOPING OVER THE GULF OF MEXICO TODAY WILL PASS OFF THE CAROLINA COAST FRIDAY NIGHT AND THEN CONTINUE TO THE NORTHEAST ON SATURDAY. SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION FROM SOUTH TO NORTH FRIDAY AFTERNOON... THEN CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF SATURDAY. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 12 TO 18 INCHES ARE EXPECTED NEAR THE DELAWARE AND *CENTRAL NEW JERSEY COAST WITH UP TO 24 INCHES POSSIBLE *OVER SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY AND THE CENTRAL DELMARVA. STRENGTHENING WINDS FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY WILL CREATE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WHICH WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO UNDER ONE- QUARTER MILE AT TIMES.

A BLIZZARD WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED. FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS AND POOR VISIBILITIES ARE LIKELY. THIS WILL LEAD TO WHITEOUT CONDITIONS... MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FROM YOUR NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.


----------



## blk90s13

tjlands;987218 said:


> Here we go again, the B word
> 
> Issued by The National Weather Service
> Philadelphia, PA
> 1:43 pm EST, Thu., Feb. 4, 2010
> 
> ... BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM FRIDAY TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.
> 
> A STORM SYSTEM DEVELOPING OVER THE GULF OF MEXICO TODAY WILL PASS OFF THE CAROLINA COAST FRIDAY NIGHT AND THEN CONTINUE TO THE NORTHEAST ON SATURDAY. SNOW FROM THIS SYSTEM WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION FROM SOUTH TO NORTH FRIDAY AFTERNOON... THEN CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF SATURDAY. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 12 TO 18 INCHES ARE EXPECTED NEAR THE DELAWARE AND *CENTRAL NEW JERSEY COAST WITH UP TO 24 INCHES POSSIBLE *OVER SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY AND THE CENTRAL DELMARVA. STRENGTHENING WINDS FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY WILL CREATE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WHICH WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO UNDER ONE- QUARTER MILE AT TIMES.
> 
> A BLIZZARD WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED. FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS AND POOR VISIBILITIES ARE LIKELY. THIS WILL LEAD TO WHITEOUT CONDITIONS... MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FROM YOUR NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.


:bluebounc ussmileyflag thats great news


----------



## Sportsman500??

Tls, dont get people confused by the bolded part. Central jersey will get 12- 18.


----------



## performanceplus

Anyone need a sub. I can be there in 3 hours


----------



## Lou512

performanceplus;987332 said:


> Anyone need a sub. I can be there in 3 hours


3 positions are avail. in the networking forum


----------



## tls22

Sportsman500??;987297 said:


> Tls, dont get people confused by the bolded part. Central jersey will get 12- 18.


perhaps....but thats not in the forcast for me...8-12 is


----------



## tls22

lets roll....no retreat and no surrendor...this is our year boys


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;987534 said:


> lets roll....no retreat and no surrendor...this is our year boys


 too funny :laughing::laughing:


----------



## blk90s13

Sportsman500??;987297 said:


> Tls, dont get people confused by the bolded part. Central jersey will get 12- 18.


well if you read the whole thing you be ok he bolded his area of NJ ( south jersey )


----------



## Sportsman500??

Ok i was just stating that you had highlighted two different parts.


----------



## s&mll

Who cares sportsman. 


So much bs on this forum.


----------



## s&mll

How about everyone just watch this


----------



## mrsops

s&mll;987672 said:


> How about everyone just watch this


LOLOLOL i cant belive how popular these kids became


----------



## tls22

Sportsman500??;987636 said:


> Ok i was just stating that you had highlighted two different parts.


i did not post that....tj guy did


----------



## iceyman

great vid timmy... im ready for 2 ' wesportpayup


----------



## forestfireguy

They say 4-9 for us in Bergen County...............


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;987913 said:


> They say 4-9 for us in Bergen County...............


We'll be lucky to see 2" out of this one... if we even get that :realmad:

Weathermen always get my hopes up- then shatter them :crying:


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;987931 said:


> We'll be lucky to see 2" out of this one... if we even get that :realmad:
> 
> Weathermen always get my hopes up- then shatter them :crying:


u guys get the good stuff everyyear... lets us central and southern guys get some action....


----------



## forestfireguy

ICEY-

Why can't we all get it????? LOL


----------



## diesel dave 04

s&mll;987672 said:


> How about everyone just watch this


Thanks for the LOL:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ford550

> How about everyone just watch this


:laughing::laughing: Thats some funny s**t right there.

Moving on. Looks like totals have been a little surpressed, but still a nice event. Anything is going to make us money, lets be thankful we arent stuck in the same pattern as January. Another storm rolling in on Tues/Wed. Its make up the payup time.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

ford550;988067 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Thats some funny s**t right there.
> 
> Moving on. Looks like totals have been a little surpressed, but still a nice event.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me, totals keep building here:laughing: !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Len90

Definitely not supressed for Monmouth county. Warning snow totals now 10-16... Right where I had thought it should be. I still can't believe this monster will not move more North. I personally think it could surprise everybody.


----------



## performanceplus

What were the totals yesterday? Do they keep changing them on you? I am in CT and we are getting zip.


----------



## Len90

Yesterday morning we had a winter storm watch with 6-12. Then in the afternoon the warning went up with 8-12. This morning it changed to 10-16.


----------



## performanceplus

I never knew they had a three sided coin!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

the biggest thing is, the mets feel that this storm as the huge poetential of dumping the 12-16" on us and once it hits the costs, its basically going to loop back around and just halt. which is why timmy posted earlier that coastal nj is getting 24+ plus... i think we are all in for more than they are predicting


----------



## performanceplus

send some up here. We want to play too!


----------



## mkwl

1-3" forecast for here- nothing to get all worried about... wish we'd be getting more!:crying:


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;988223 said:


> 1-3" forecast for here- nothing to get all worried about... wish we'd be getting more!:crying:


What's central NJ going to get like Somerset county are ? What's ever one hearing.


----------



## mrsops

Still hearing 4-7 inches here on staten island


----------



## LAB INC

mrsops;988270 said:


> Still hearing 4-7 inches here on staten island


Some one I just talked to in the town I live told me central NJ is getting 2 inches I think that's wrong but I am not sure. What's the deal ?


----------



## mrsops

LAB INC;988279 said:


> Some one I just talked to in the town I live told me central NJ is getting 2 inches I think that's wrong but I am not sure. What's the deal ?


LAB INC from what im hearing we may get 2 inches tonight then another 3-4 inches tomorrow during the day


----------



## LAB INC

mrsops;988310 said:


> LAB INC from what im hearing we may get 2 inches tonight then another 3-4 inches tomorrow during the day


I hope that's what I thought I heard 3-6 but I was talking to to one of the cops I no in town and they told me that the computer was showing up to 2 inches but what they no.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;988317 said:


> I hope that's what I thought I heard 3-6 but I was talking to to one of the cops I no in town and they told me that the computer was showing up to 2 inches but what they no.


they know squat... were gettn 10+ in freehold


----------



## w4hyi

:crying::crying::crying::crying: AND A LOT OF IT


----------



## ppandr

Gird up your loins..... payuppayuppayup

Accuweather still aying 8-12 for Hunterdon, NWS saying 8-12" but I am thinking more like 4-6" which I am happy with.

Not to jinx us but Tues night looks like no joke, large system developing midwest and sliding east according to accuweather. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## performanceplus

Will CT get the one mid week? We are getting the shaft this year.


----------



## grandview

Looks like Icey will be pushing snow and not selling it this weekend


----------



## tls22

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Edison NJ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winter Storm Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
400 PM EST FRI FEB 5 2010

...A POWERFUL WINTER STORM WILL SIGNIFICANTLY IMPACT MOST OF THE
REGION THROUGH SATURDAY...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL RAPIDLY INTENSIFY TONIGHT NEAR THE
COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA. THIS POTENT STORM WILL THEN TRACK
NORTHEASTWARD DURING SATURDAY, GRADUALLY MOVING AWAY FROM OUR
AREA. GIVEN THE TRACK OF THE STORM, HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS
WILL IMPACT A GOOD PART OF OUR AREA TONIGHT THROUGH MOST OF SATURDAY.

NJZ007>010-012>015-PAZ060>062-069-061000-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.W.0003.100205T2300Z-100207T0000Z/
WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-
EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...
SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...
READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...EASTON...DOYLESTOWN
400 PM EST FRI FEB 5 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST
SATURDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM EST SATURDAY.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION FROM SOUTH TO NORTH INTO THIS
EVENING AND EARLY TONIGHT, THEN CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF SATURDAY.
STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 14 INCHES ARE EXPECTED,
WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS OCCURRING ACROSS LOCATIONS FARTHER SOUTH.
THE SNOW MAY FALL MODERATE TO HEAVY AT TIMES MAINLY LATER TONIGHT
AND SATURDAY MORNING. AN INCREASING NORTHEAST TO NORTH WIND WITH
GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH LATE TONIGHT AND SATURDAY WILL CREATE SOME
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW ESPECIALLY IN OPEN AREAS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS A SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT
OF SNOW IS FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL HAZARDOUS. IF YOU MUST
TRAVEL, KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT, FOOD, BLANKET AND A CELL PHONE
IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY. STAY TUNED TO NOAA
WEATHER RADIO ALL HAZARDS OR YOUR FAVORITE SOURCE OF WEATHER
INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES


----------



## highlander316

calling it at 4-6" here, no more than 8". Everything is fueled up and ready to go, camera charged (if I remember to use it), and my ipod is ready to go. One guy is sick thou


----------



## mkwl

1-3" forecast for here- woop de freaking doo- weathermen strike again :realmad:

I want some 6"+ amounts!


----------



## rbialkin

This might be a little late but I have two trucks and two, two man crews willing to travel from MA to help clear snow this weekend in NJ or DE. One truck is a F250 with a 8'6" Meyer plow, carrying two snow blowers and shovels. The other is a Toyota Tacoma with a 6' plow to get into tighter spaces. Also comes with two snow blowers and shovels not to mention both trucks have GPS to get us around. Give us a list and we'll clear it.. We're motivated. 

For fastest response, call (781) 801-3346. It's Friday night and we could head out with an hours notice for the right arrangement. If you get two feet, you'll wish you called us! We work fast!!!

Rodney


----------



## mrsops

mkwl;988760 said:


> 1-3" forecast for here- woop de freaking doo- weathermen strike again :realmad:
> 
> I want some 6"+ amounts!


Mkwl you may get 1-3 tonight but tommorow morning you may get another 1-3 inch


----------



## ppandr

rbialkin;988778 said:


> This might be a little late but I have two trucks and two, two man crews willing to travel from MA to help clear snow this weekend in NJ or DE. One truck is a F250 with a 8'6" Meyer plow, carrying two snow blowers and shovels. The other is a Toyota Tacoma with a 6' plow to get into tighter spaces. Also comes with two snow blowers and shovels not to mention both trucks have GPS to get us around. Give us a list and we'll clear it.. We're motivated.
> 
> For fastest response, call (781) 801-3346. It's Friday night and we could head out with an hours notice for the right arrangement. If you get two feet, you'll wish you called us! We work fast!!!
> 
> Rodney


Ok, thats means when we get ^%$^ for snow here we are coming to you right?


----------



## rbialkin

If you'd like. I have almost 100 customers and always pick up a few more when there's a lot of snow. I'd pay you the same that I pay my other drivers, but I would require you to have plowing insurance like I do.


----------



## LAB INC

rbialkin;989075 said:


> If you'd like. I have almost 100 customers and always pick up a few more when there's a lot of snow. I'd pay you the same that I pay my other drivers, but I would require you to have plowing insurance like I do.


Why is the weather channel saying 1-2 inches of snow for central NJ what the hell does any one no.


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;989094 said:


> Why is the weather channel saying 1-2 inches of snow for central NJ what the hell does any one no.


Weathermen screwed up yet again... if we get 1.5" we'll be lucky... :angry::realmad:


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;989097 said:


> Weathermen screwed up yet again... if we get 1.5" we'll be lucky... :angry::realmad:


Are you kidding me is that all we are going to get I am in somerset county that's BS


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;989102 said:


> Are you kidding me is that all we are going to get I am in somerset county that's BS


I kid you not- latest update as of 9:28PM from NOAA for bergen county- total accumulations around 1"..... unbelieveable... I'm SO p*$$ed!:realmad:


----------



## tls22

just started snowing here


----------



## mrsops

tls22;989165 said:


> just started snowing here


Amazing here to lol


----------



## mkwl

mrsops;989177 said:


> Amazing here to lol


Where in NY are you located that it's snowing?


----------



## mrsops

mkwl;989184 said:


> Where in NY are you located that it's snowing?


Staten island


----------



## highlander316

started here about 1/2 hour ago. Off to bed now, going at 3:30-4am to open the commercials and then we'll see what goes on. Be safe, have fun, good luck, and most of all payuppayuppayup


----------



## tls22

mrsops;989177 said:


> Amazing here to lol


crazy......im in nj and ur in ny


----------



## Quality SR

mrsops;989188 said:


> Staten island


I heard you guys and Brooklyn will have more then the city and LI.


----------



## mrsops

Quality SR;989209 said:


> I heard you guys and Brooklyn will have more then the city and LI.


Yes we are getting more then the city, but i dont know about long island they usually get more then us


----------



## Quality SR

The storm is now "nosing" its way in to Jersey. And should be by us in an hour.


----------



## Lil' Danny

What's the deal with this Northern Cutoff ? I just took a glimpse at the radar and that light-dark green mass was working it's way up here pretty good.


----------



## prizeprop

Well,well. Ready to leave the house and only about 2" tops on the ground in Warren twp. If it wasnt for the one commercial that said they would try to open(Edison), i'd go back to bed till later.


----------



## srl28

Its 4:30 now in North Jersey, Sussex county to be exact and not a thing. Woke up expecting to find something at least, nope


----------



## mkwl

srl28;989309 said:


> Its 4:30 now in North Jersey, Sussex county to be exact and not a thing. Woke up expecting to find something at least, nope


Yep- same here in Bergen County- weatherguessers really screwed this one up... I'm so p*$$ed right now... how can they screw up THIS BADLY!?!?:crying::angry:


----------



## mkwl

Anyone in South/Central Jersey want a sub? I'm completely serious- 551-427-7026- truck in signature ready to go as we speak.


----------



## srl28

What should we expect up here, I'm seeing 2 reports, one says a coating to an inch. Another says 2 to 4. But being that its 530am and all I'm seeing are some flurries, the 1st one sounds about right. Strange storm, very widespread. The footage from DC on the news is pretty crazy!


----------



## shovelracer

Not a single thing over here either.


----------



## srl28

Just watched a news report and Our area isnt even under any sort of warning or advisory anymore. Counties below us are either in an advisory or warning, depending on how far south you go. They re saying coating to about 2 for us.

You guys down south are gettin slammed!


----------



## srl28

8am and still nothing. Got til about 1pm though. 

Checked accuweather- they already have 4-8 inches posted for Tuesday night into Wednesday....could it be?


----------



## shovelracer

Just got back from site checks and it is cold and windy, but nothing happening. Heard tues/wed could be pretty serious, but who knows.


----------



## 55cgas

mkwl, im with ya.... I am also willing to drive to south jersey for sub work, call me 973-698-2797


----------



## forestfireguy

THIS SUCKS BOYS.......

Up at 130-230-4-6-and thats when I gave up on sleep. I live in Sussex county, NADA, decided to check sites in Wayne, NADA, drove over to my lyndhurst site, MAYBE enough to say a trace of snow, ground was damp. Now sitting in the office in Bergen county twiddling my thumbs and pissing and moaning............

Better luck Wed ??????? We can Hope.


----------



## bronco91

mkwl and 55cgas im rithg thier with u guys two willing to go south and help call me at (973)304-1125. this suck up here. got up at 2-4-and 6 this mornig to find out that thier was nothing going on. i hope they are haveing fun down south. call if u need sub


----------



## blk90s13

Out in EWR since 5pm and so far an inch if that much 

Anyone needs help down south I am up for it


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;989389 said:


> THIS SUCKS BOYS.......
> 
> Up at 130-230-4-6-and thats when I gave up on sleep. I live in Sussex county, NADA, decided to check sites in Wayne, NADA, drove over to my lyndhurst site, MAYBE enough to say a trace of snow, ground was damp. Now sitting in the office in Bergen county twiddling my thumbs and pissing and moaning............
> 
> Better luck Wed ??????? We can Hope.


Makes me wonder how the weather guessers can f*** up the forecast so badly? I mean-0 they couldn't even forecase 6 hours in advance correctly..... I'm SO p*$$ed off right now it's not even funny- if I had known it wasn't going to snow today, I would have washed my truck yesterday (when it was warm), NOT put my plow on or loaded all my ballast, and wouldn't have gotten my hopes up..... this S***S!


----------



## LAB INC

mkwl;989451 said:


> Makes me wonder how the weather guessers can f*** up the forecast so badly? I mean-0 they couldn't even forecase 6 hours in advance correctly..... I'm SO p*$$ed off right now it's not even funny- if I had known it wasn't going to snow today, I would have washed my truck yesterday (when it was warm), NOT put my plow on or loaded all my ballast, and wouldn't have gotten my hopes up..... this S***S!


I feel you I am so f+++ mad all this BS for nothing I got all this stuff ready for nothing and on top of that I hit my new truck into the side of my shop its not bad but its got me mad. This is bull sh++


----------



## mkwl

LAB INC;989470 said:


> I feel you I am so f+++ mad all this BS for nothing I got all this stuff ready for nothing and on top of that I hit my new truck into the side of my shop its not bad but its got me mad. This is bull sh++


Yep- so pi$$ed at the weather guessers! Ouch on the truck- that would probably put me over the edge :crying: ! Now they've got everyone fired up about another storm on Tues/Wed.... yeah right! Not falling for that again!:laughing:


----------



## iceyman

8" on the ground and still fallin.. 9 hours down and a boatload more to go .. Finally it sucks to live north instead of south lol


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;989534 said:


> 8" on the ground and still fallin.. 9 hours down and a boatload more to go .. Finally it sucks to live north instead of south lol


You don't know how lucky you are.... gee thanks arsehole! j/k


----------



## prizeprop

Got home at 4pm.About 5" in Edison,maybe about the same in Warren. I'm beat! not hard work, alot of waiting and stressing about when to push. Snow would start then stop,then start. I don't want to even imagine two feet of snow,Not sure I could handle it. Ps. those phucker weathermen.


----------



## cj7plowing

I would say solid 12 to 14 inches here. with huge drifts coming off the buildings. started at 4 am and just got home at 8pm. gonna salt and sidewalks in the am for another 4 hours.


----------



## mrsops

I was out since 6am just sat down LOL. Very strange Storm we got here on staten island some places we plowed had 4 inches other places 2 inches, i guess its from all the wind blowing it all over the place.


----------



## cj7plowing

holy crap accuweather is already calling for 6" to 10" on tuesday night and additional 1" to 3" on wed.


----------



## ppandr

6" here in Hunterdon. Good thing it was Saturday...burned out pump motor in my International and had mechanical problems with one of my jeeps. On top of all that my landlord was away on vacation and asked me to plow his industrial park ( him and his family plow it themselves) which is about the size of your average Walmart. Good thing is just cleared up my back rent......


----------



## ppandr

Anyone have a 3 way electro/hydro pump setup for sale OR know what kind of replacement motor fits a Fenner Fluid pump. I think a Meyers is a swap but not sure since I don't have any of those anymore.
Scott 908-334-0555


----------



## srl28

Whats everyone hearing for Tuesday night into Wensday? California will be getting hit with a large system that will eventually make its way towards us. Poor people cant catch a break from the rain out there.


----------



## blk90s13

mrsops;990082 said:


> I was out since 6am just sat down LOL. Very strange Storm we got here on staten island some places we plowed had 4 inches other places 2 inches, i guess its from all the wind blowing it all over the place.


haha I got you beat I left my house at 4pm friday and just got in 

I can hear my truck running and my backup alarm I need to get a switch wired into that thing

best part is payup


----------



## mrsops

Went back out at 7am just got back in at 11. Did some more salting and some touch ups. Whats everyone hearing for tueday night?


----------



## highlander316

roughly 5in here. Mostly fluffy, but the sun hit the walks in spots, and my guys struggled in spots with the single stagers, especially when the towns plowed the walks in. Had to jerry rig a few things to work, will fix that crap tomorrow.


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;989817 said:


> Got home at 4pm.About 5" in Edison,maybe about the same in Warren. I'm beat! not hard work, alot of waiting and stressing about when to push. Snow would start then stop,then start. I don't want to even imagine two feet of snow,Not sure I could handle it. Ps. those phucker weathermen.


100% agree pal...just bad timing with the storm....it just did not want to stop snowing.....i have over 20 hours plowing this week....with more coming tuesday night...10-12 they are saying now....PUSH UR BANKS BACK GUYS


----------



## iceyman

magical...another 10 - 12 wed... and i have a truck that doesnt go backward..... somebody kill me please:crying:


----------



## grandview

iceyman;990667 said:


> magical...another 10 - 12 wed... and i have a truck that doesnt go backward..... somebody kill me please:crying:


Just plow in circles like Timmy then you don't need reverse .


----------



## Sportsman500??

Amazing that people that most schools have closed school for at least Monday down in Snj, de, and md. Most likely will not have school till friday, if that.


----------



## mkwl

iceyman;990667 said:


> magical...another 10 - 12 wed... and i have a truck that doesnt go backward..... somebody kill me please:crying:


Get that beast into a tranny shop tomorrow AM!


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;990848 said:


> Get that beast into a tranny shop tomorrow AM!


yea i think they open at 8 so ill be waiting at there door at 745 .... place i use is a junkyard also so hopefully they can patch me up for wed..... i havent been this depressed ever


----------



## tjlands

Sorry to u guys up north with little snow, wish I could say it was enjoyable. Maybe in April when I look back at this winter.
All I can say is at my properties south of 195 it just poured snow on and off for 16 or so hours. The last band was a killer but when it past at 415 pm in Jackson it went from a 2-3" per hour snow to the sun peeking out in 1 minute, a wall of snow, incredible. I had properties 10 miles apart that got a 8" difference. Every time you thought it was over you would get another blast.
Thank god no major breakdowns with another storm coming Weds, If it was up to me i would send it north, well, not really.
Couple of good stories and pictures later, Super bowl tonight---Go New Orleans


----------



## srl28

Another one? My local forecast for this storm says 3 to 6 with "near blizzard conditions" in the afternoon due to the high winds that may accompany this system.


----------



## mrsops

srl28;990914 said:


> Another one? My local forecast for this storm says 3 to 6 with "near blizzard conditions" in the afternoon due to the high winds that may accompany this system.


WOW!! I talked to someone today that said where gonna hit hard in staten island tuesday night into wednesday but i didnt belive him lol. From the way thats looks staten island is going to get pounded!!! BRING IT ON


----------



## srl28

By the looks of it on that map I would say all of NJ NYC and LI are in the crosshairs of this one. Love storms that come at night but this one should be during the day from what they say. HATE daytime storms- idiots driving all over, traffic, snow gettin packed in, etc etc


----------



## mrsops

srl28;990940 said:


> By the looks of it on that map I would say all of NJ NYC and LI are in the crosshairs of this one. Love storms that come at night but this one should be during the day from what they say. HATE daytime storms- idiots driving all over, traffic, snow gettin packed in, etc etc


Srl i cant agree with you more about the night time storms. This Storm killed me because it ended at a bad time and the snow was packed i had to salt some places twice. I do a bunch of shopping centers and these people were in there like it was a normal day


----------



## srl28

Exactly, and it seems like when they hit like that during the day you can never stay on top of them. We do all commercial accounts so when it snows during the day like that we spend a few days out on the road driving between sites bending over backwards to keep everything as clean as possible. For some reason I'm dreading this storm already but its work, it is what it is


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

Glad you made out well........Probably could have used that pusher huh? Did you end up doing anyhting yet?


----------



## DirtyJerzey

finally some time to sit down..... Went out 3am Saturday and worked all the way non stop through 5am Sunday, slept for a few hours and then back out to lend a hand on the residentials and tie up a few loose ends..... Very weird storm, not as big as the Decemember storm but it sure seemed worse, white out conditions, crazy wind and snow drifts. The winds were so bad that when we were out salting last night, some of the properties looked like they were never touched... The snow would stop and look like it was giving up and then it would be blizzard conditions again.... All in all not bad, had to sent a few bad apples home, no complaints customer wise


----------



## forestfireguy

Whats brewing for tues/wed? Looks like a followup storm next day of another 3ish inches?? Any of our "inhouse" weather guys have insight?


----------



## Sportsman500??

Well take a look at the possibilty for pa.. URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE STATE COLLEGE PA
931 PM EST SUN FEB 7 2010

...ANOTHER WINTER STORM ON THE WAY TUESDAY AFTERNOON INTO
WEDNESDAY...

.ANOTHER WINTER STORM WILL BEAR DOWN ON CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA FROM
TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY...BRINGING THE POTENTIAL FOR
HEAVY SNOWFALL.

PAZ006-012-018-019-026>028-035>037-041-042-045-046-049>053-
056>059-063>066-081500-
/O.NEW.KCTP.WS.A.0003.100209T1800Z-100211T0000Z/
POTTER-NORTHERN CLINTON-NORTHERN CENTRE-SOUTHERN CENTRE-
HUNTINGDON-MIFFLIN-JUNIATA-FULTON-FRANKLIN-TIOGA-
NORTHERN LYCOMING-SULLIVAN-SOUTHERN CLINTON-SOUTHERN LYCOMING-
UNION-SNYDER-MONTOUR-NORTHUMBERLAND-COLUMBIA-PERRY-DAUPHIN-
SCHUYLKILL-LEBANON-CUMBERLAND-ADAMS-YORK-LANCASTER-
931 PM EST SUN FEB 7 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN STATE COLLEGE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY EVENING.

LOW PRESSURE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE OHIO VALLEY ON TUESDAY...
SPREADING SNOW INTO CENTRAL AND EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA BY MID
TO LATE AFTERNOON. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE TUESDAY NIGHT
AND INTO WEDNESDAY. EARLY INDICATIONS SUGGEST 5 TO 10 INCHES OF
SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE FROM THIS STORM.

A SECONDARY AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP AND RAPIDLY
INTENSIFY ALONG THE MID ATLANTIC COAST BY EARLY WEDNESDAY
MORNING...PRODUCING INCREASING WIND AND BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING.

THE TIMING...INTENSIFICATION AND TRACK OF THE SECONDARY LOW WILL
ULTIMATELY DETERMINE STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OVER EAST
CENTRAL AND SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA. SHOULD THE SECONDARY LOW
TRACK INLAND OR STAY CLOSE ENOUGH TO THE NEW JERSEY COASTLINE...
SNOW AMOUNTS MAY BE SIGNIFICANTLY HIGHER OVER THE MIDDLE TO LOWER
SUSQUEHANNA RIVER VALLEY WITH EXTENSIVE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW
POSSIBLE ON WEDNESDAY. So, it also depends on where the low off the coast goes. Hopefully itll track closer inland. Im thinking that a foot of snow is a possibility for some.


----------



## forestfireguy

I'll take anything over 4, then 8, then 12 ......thats where my contract values change. Beggars can't be choosers in NJ this season. NOAA has a Hazardous Weather Outlook posted for my service area. they say 5-10 inches are possible. 

Accuweathers Jim The Madman Margusity says rations of 30:1 for this upcoming storm, with an inch of moisture I guess we'll see......


----------



## tls22

i love you guys. finally we are the show. snowing every other day. i dont know if we will ever see a winter like this again. dirtyjersey a great friend of mine. told me he will help me out...im down a truck..cause my dad might have cancer...makes me cry right now...i love him...and i get a winter like this...this jersey thread is great...my dad goes forr test wed...and jersey step up for me...ur the man...


----------



## forestfireguy

Tls- Hope Dad is Ok, and tests come back in his favor. If you're really in North Jersey and need a hand give a shout......Might be able to lend a hand.


----------



## mkwl

Best of luck to your Dad Tim.. hope all tests come back in his favor (as stated above).

I'm hoping the storm either comes in full force (like 8" or better) or doesn't come at all, as I will have to decide whether to come down from college to plow, and after the "blizzard that wasn't" for us this weekend, I'm a little leery...

I'm really hoping it comes with tons of fluffy, light, easy to push snow, with no breakdowns or hitting into anything payup


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;991002 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Glad you made out well........Probably could have used that pusher huh? Did you end up doing anyhting yet?


The State of Emergency declaration really helped. Almost Everything was closed. Some sites only pushed once.(Great for those per-inch accounts) Only non stop work was the condo developments and the retirement communities. and once it hits 12 inches or so the plow trucks are useless and the loaders take over.
Even though it was a lot of snow things went well, everyone showed and did a good job.
Only had one call and it wound up being bogus.

No I didn't buy a pusher for that machine yet, it does have an over sized snow bucket though.


----------



## LAB INC

tls22;991374 said:


> i love you guys. finally we are the show. snowing every other day. i dont know if we will ever see a winter like this again. dirtyjersey a great friend of mine. told me he will help me out...im down a truck..cause my dad might have cancer...makes me cry right now...i love him...and i get a winter like this...this jersey thread is great...my dad goes forr test wed...and jersey step up for me...ur the man...


Hey Tim give me a call if you need help I will send you a truck and a driver. I hope ever thing works out for your dad. I am not far from you I am in Bernardsville NJ give me a call 1908-872-0966. I am not worried about money I no how it is to be down a truck. Feel free to call me anytime.


----------



## bad69bird

LAB INC;991435 said:


> Hey Tim give me a call if you need help I will send you a truck and a driver. I hope ever thing works out for your dad. I am not far from you I am in Bernardsville NJ give me a call 1908-872-0966. I am not worried about money I no how it is to be down a truck. Feel free to call me anytime.


Lab,

Your a class act!:salute:


----------



## JPMAKO

Tim,

I hope everything goes well with your fathers tests If you need anything call me or e-mail me...

Matt,

Are you thinking of coming home? If so Tuesday night would be the best time as this is not going to start until late Tuesday into Wednesday Morning. I will throw in my guess/predictions this time around.

We will see some very heavy winds associated with this storm like 20- 30mph and gusts of up to 50mph. Couple that with some areas reaching totals of 1' or more and you get the "Drift" pun intended of what could happen here. This is also going to be a fairly long duration storm as in 12 - 20 hours of moderate to heavy precip. If this thing blows up where it is modeled, we will see some really heavy mesoscale banding and really high winds so Blizzard like conditions could prevail for a number of hours. we will see what happens but my confidence level is growing by the hour. I will post later if there are any updates but as of right now I would say my confidence level in seeing over 12+ is about 80%.

Jason


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;991758 said:


> Tim,
> 
> I hope everything goes well with your fathers tests If you need anything call me or e-mail me...
> 
> Matt,
> 
> Are you thinking of coming home? If so Tuesday night would be the best time as this is not going to start until late Tuesday into Wednesday Morning. I will throw in my guess/predictions this time around.
> 
> We will see some very heavy winds associated with this storm like 20- 30mph and gusts of up to 50mph. Couple that with some areas reaching totals of 1' or more and you get the "Drift" pun intended of what could happen here. This is also going to be a fairly long duration storm as in 12 - 20 hours of moderate to heavy precip. If this thing blows up where it is modeled, we will see some really heavy mesoscale banding and really high winds so Blizzard like conditions could prevail for a number of hours. we will see what happens but my confidence level is growing by the hour. I will post later if there are any updates but as of right now I would say my confidence level in seeing over 12+ is about 80%.
> 
> Jason


Jay-

If its still looking like it'll be a 6"+ storm by this time tomorrow, I'm definitely coming home, probably leaveing here in the late afternoon- can't be missing our blizzard! Will let you know for sure by tomorrow evening.

Got my fingers crossed- could be awesome!


----------



## forestfireguy

Hey MAKO's back.....

I like your predictions, hope you're right!!!!


----------



## s&mll

Weather.com

Feb 9 Tomorrow night 
Cloudy with snow showers in the evening and steady snow likely after midnight. Low 27F. S winds shifting to E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 90%. Significant snow accumulation possible.


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;991816 said:


> Hey MAKO's back.....
> 
> I like your predictions, hope you're right!!!!


Yeah I have been very busy with family matters and also lots of training for my Fire Dept. I will be on here more after about another week or so.

BTW people Call me Jason or Jay among some other names.


----------



## JPMAKO

s&mll;991849 said:


> Weather.com
> 
> Feb 9 Tomorrow night
> Cloudy with snow showers in the evening and steady snow likely after midnight. Low 27F. S winds shifting to E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 90%. Significant snow accumulation possible.


they are a JOKE


----------



## tls22

forestfireguy;991391 said:


> Tls- Hope Dad is Ok, and tests come back in his favor. If you're really in North Jersey and need a hand give a shout......Might be able to lend a hand.


Thanks forestfireguy......i think your in sussex county....might be a trip for you....im in edison....but thanks again for the well wishes...and the help...have a great storm....its going to be a fun one



mkwl;991400 said:


> Best of luck to your Dad Tim.. hope all tests come back in his favor (as stated above).
> 
> I'm hoping the storm either comes in full force (like 8" or better) or doesn't come at all, as I will have to decide whether to come down from college to plow, and after the "blizzard that wasn't" for us this weekend, I'm a little leery...:
> 
> I'm really hoping it comes with tons of fluffy, light, easy to push snow, with no breakdowns or hitting into anything payup


Thnaks Matt.....looks like this storm will def produce for north jersey...happy plowing bud



LAB INC;991435 said:


> Hey Tim give me a call if you need help I will send you a truck and a driver. I hope ever thing works out for your dad. I am not far from you I am in Bernardsville NJ give me a call 1908-872-0966. I am not worried about money I no how it is to be down a truck. Feel free to call me anytime.


Thanks so much lab.....this thread and you are a class act....i think i might have my friend drive the dump truck....which will be a big help and have a bunch of mexicans shoveling....and i feel this test will come back great...and it will just be a scare...lets lock and load guys..its coming....i love snow and i love plowing it ussmileyflag



JPMAKO;991758 said:


> Tim,
> 
> I hope everything goes well with your fathers tests If you need anything call me or e-mail me...
> 
> Matt,
> 
> Are you thinking of coming home? If so Tuesday night would be the best time as this is not going to start until late Tuesday into Wednesday Morning. I will throw in my guess/predictions this time around.
> 
> We will see some very heavy winds associated with this storm like 20- 30mph and gusts of up to 50mph. Couple that with some areas reaching totals of 1' or more and you get the "Drift" pun intended of what could happen here. This is also going to be a fairly long duration storm as in 12 - 20 hours of moderate to heavy precip. If this thing blows up where it is modeled, we will see some really heavy mesoscale banding and really high winds so Blizzard like conditions could prevail for a number of hours. we will see what happens but my confidence level is growing by the hour. I will post later if there are any updates but as of right now I would say my confidence level in seeing over 12+ is about 80%.
> 
> Jason


Thanks so much jay.....this is going to be a rokin febuary...the pattern is beautiful....great time to own a plow in jersey


----------



## forestfireguy

Very well then Jason,

What FD are you involved with? I was on the North Caldwell FD for 11 years, then moved and got involved in the Forest Fire Service instead.

Ed


----------



## tls22

this is so blah.....lol going to be a fun storm guys




...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY EVENING.

LOW PRESSURE MOVING FROM THE TEXAS GULF COAST TONIGHT WILL HEAD
INTO THE OHIO VALLEY TUESDAY. THAT LOW WILL GIVE UP ITS ENERGY TO
A COASTAL STORM...WHICH WILL DEVELOP ALONG THE NORTHERN NORTH
CAROLINA COAST LATE TUESDAY AND TUESDAY EVENING. BY WEDNESDAY
MORNING, THIS NOR/EASTER IS FORECAST TO BE INTENSIFYING STRONGLY
JUST SOUTHEAST OF OUR AREA...AND LIKELY BRINGING HEAVY SNOW TO A
GOOD PART OF OUR AREA THROUGH WEDNESDAY AND PERHAPS INTO WEDNESDAY
EVENING.

FAR SOUTHERN DELAWARE AND EXTREME SOUTHEASTERN NEW JERSEY MAY
START OUT WITH MIXED PRECIPITATION LATE TUESDAY...AND EVEN CHANGE
TO RAIN AT TIMES TUESDAY EVENING...BUT AS COLDER AIR WRAPS AROUND
THE STORM EVEN THESE AREAS ARE EXPECTED TO CHANGE BACK TO SNOW.

THERE IS A LARGE POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW FOR MUCH OF OUR
AREA...BUT AT THIS TIME THE HEAVIEST SNOW MAY FALL OVER NEW
JERSEY AND EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA. THERE IS ALSO A POTENTIAL FOR
STRONG WINDS...ESPECIALLY NEAR THE COAST.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;991867 said:


> Very well then Jason,
> 
> What FD are you involved with? I was on the North Caldwell FD for 11 years, then moved and got involved in the Forest Fire Service instead.
> 
> Ed


Ed,

I am with South Spring Valley in Chestnut Ridge, NY for about 10 Years now.
Like I said training about three nights a week and Saturdays plus this has been the busiest Jan/Feb call wise for us in history. So I have not been home much at all lately.

Jason


----------



## prizeprop

Tim,prayers are with your Father. I'll pm you my cell # if you need help I'll do what I can. I run between two towns Warren and Edison. A huge storm I cant promise help because I'll be pushed to the limit. Smaller is possible.Steve


----------



## forestfireguy

Jason,

I assume you go to Bergen County Police and Fire Academy? If so how's the new building they just put up? One of my snow clients is the GC that put it up. Know an instructor there Tom Simmons?

Ed


----------



## blk90s13

Where do you guys look up snow fall totals ? Belmar NJ 07719 is what I need to get please


----------



## matt7791

i was wondering if anyone has done any sub work for a company called total property care he is out of south jersey i believe near trenton his name is craig
i did a job for him back in decemeber and still has not paid me problem is i never got an address on i have i phone # and a fax # if anybody knows this guy please send me a pm thanks...matt


----------



## JPMAKO

forestfireguy;992270 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I assume you go to Bergen County Police and Fire Academy? If so how's the new building they just put up? One of my snow clients is the GC that put it up. Know an instructor there Tom Simmons?
> 
> Ed


Actually I go to the Rockland County Fire Training Center in Pomona, NY


----------



## tjlands

Wonder why NWS has not issued there storm totals for the Feb 5-6 storm.
Anyone?"


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

one of the prop managers i do work for pays for a verification service and just sent me totals for the following towns:

Long Branch 12"
Red Bank 10.5"
Sea Bright 10.5"
West Long Branch 12"


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

tjlands;992321 said:


> Wonder why NWS has not issued there storm totals for the Feb 5-6 storm.
> Anyone?"


do you have a link for that?


----------



## s&mll

Did anyone go south to find some work? Just talked to a buddy at towson and he said they cancelled classes for tom too. There roads have not been touched.


----------



## iceyman

gota love when the forcast for wed says BLIZZARD
now lets hope the russian mexicans fixing my truck get it done in time


----------



## grandview

What does a Russian Mexican look like?


----------



## srl28

grandview;992412 said:


> What does a Russian Mexican look like?


I could only imagine lol!

What are the snow totals looking for North Jersey/Eastern PA? Got a loader down on our big site, not happy about that!


----------



## iceyman

grandview;992412 said:


> What does a Russian Mexican look like?


not as dark as a mexican mexican:laughing: .....the boss is a russian and i think he made all the mexicans speak and learn russian...lol crazy motha f 'ers


----------



## DirtyJerzey

blk90s13;992280 said:


> Where do you guys look up snow fall totals ? Belmar NJ 07719 is what I need to get please


My weather company says 3.5"



tjlands;992321 said:


> Wonder why NWS has not issued there storm totals for the Feb 5-6 storm.
> Anyone?"


Tim, do you need a copy of my weather service report? Millstone area says 7.4-8"


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

DirtyJerzey;992465 said:


> My weather company says 3.5"
> 
> Tim, do you need a copy of my weather service report? Millstone area says 7.4-8"


seems odd long branch got 12" and belmar 3.5? maybe it was 13.5?


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

iceyman;992428 said:


> not as dark as a mexican mexican:laughing: .....the boss is a russian and i think he made all the mexicans speak and learn russian...lol crazy motha f 'ers


especially when they drink vodquilla


----------



## fatheadon1

matt7791;992292 said:


> i was wondering if anyone has done any sub work for a company called total property care he is out of south jersey i believe near trenton his name is craig
> i did a job for him back in decemeber and still has not paid me problem is i never got an address on i have i phone # and a fax # if anybody knows this guy please send me a pm thanks...matt


if you have a phone number try calling 411 and asking for a address look up from the phone number i know verizon 411 can do it, most people dont know it can be dont so they dont block it


----------



## MnM

DirtyJerzey;992465 said:


> My weather company says 3.5"
> 
> Tim, do you need a copy of my weather service report? Millstone area says 7.4-8"


that report will only cost you $50...........hahaha..............

TLS, If you have any accounts in holmdel Im sure we can take care of those for ya........in some of your past pics it looks like your in holmdel


----------



## tjlands

they just posted it, Rob you need a new service.. Millstone 8", I think not lol

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/phi/storms/02062010.html


----------



## mrsops

There saying we can get up to about 15'' here on staten island!! I got everything ready once again today. Bring it on!!


----------



## blk90s13

DirtyJerzey;992465 said:


> My weather company says 3.5"
> 
> Tim, do you need a copy of my weather service report? Millstone area says 7.4-8"


yea right lol

the first driveway I went in to back drag ended up with snow in front my truck we talking the blade is up here thats no 3.5 inchs :laughing:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Guess if I read the weather numbers they draw on the state the suck, but when the list the towns on the side seperatly they are right on..... Its Ion Weather Service... a few guys I know use it, always right numbers with me


----------



## Sportsman500??

Well, I think i ( maybe we) called this february right on. Plus, not to get ahead, but a storm next monday into tuesday. Anyway, 10 to 18 inches possible for this storm even though im thinking 9 to 13. Also looks like kids will also get thursday off in many locations.


----------



## srl28

These have been the posted predicted totals for most all of today.


----------



## blk90s13

srl28;992682 said:


> These have been the posted predicted totals for most all of today.


Dang we are in the heavy spot again :laughing: I think Neptune township ran out of salt I didnt see them salt any side roads around here


----------



## ppandr

Just saw a bit on news with Howell Twp manager saying they are out of money....


----------



## DirtyJerzey

ppandr;992854 said:


> Just saw a bit on news with Howell Twp manager saying they are out of money....


Seems to be the same case in a few towns. Group of friends do a lot of subbing for a certain DPW and they ran out very early on, cant pay subs until Decemember of this year...


----------



## blk90s13

ppandr;992854 said:


> Just saw a bit on news with Howell Twp manager saying they are out of money....


7k in taxes and what do we get for it ? leaves still sitting at my curb under snow no garbage pickup ( you have to pay for ur own garbage pick up ) and no plowing unless its main roads


----------



## Len90

blk90s13;992900 said:


> 7k in taxes and what do we get for it ? leaves still sitting at my curb under snow no garbage pickup ( you have to pay for ur own garbage pick up ) and no plowing unless its main roads


FCI did not do any garbage pick-up on Saturday and it looks like Wednesday will be another day of no pick-up. Most likely a week and a half of trash in the garage. I was just elated to have a snow plow hit my road 10 hours after accumulating precipitation started and salted overnight Saturday. Now that is service that you can only get in NJ.


----------



## blk90s13

Len90;992918 said:


> FCI did not do any garbage pick-up on Saturday and it looks like Wednesday will be another day of no pick-up. Most likely a week and a half of trash in the garage. I was just elated to have a snow plow hit my road 10 hours after accumulating precipitation started and salted overnight Saturday. Now that is service that you can only get in NJ.


gotta love NJ


----------



## tls22

12-18in of snow...what is this..the day after tomorrow


----------



## ppandr

DirtyJerzey;992876 said:


> Seems to be the same case in a few towns. Group of friends do a lot of subbing for a certain DPW and they ran out very early on, cant pay subs until Decemember of this year...


That hurts....


----------



## mkwl

8-14"+ forecast for here... it had better come or I'm going to be uber p*$$ed, seeing as how I'm missing 1.5 days of classes, and spending $100 in gas round trip to come down!


----------



## iceyman

mkwl;993349 said:


> 8-14"+ forecast for here... it had better come or I'm going to be uber p*$$ed, seeing as how I'm missing 1.5 days of classes, and spending $100 in gas round trip to come down!


just stay up there... ur tooo north again...lol


----------



## iceyman

well my truck was up in the air with a new go box being bolted in .... hopefully they put it in right and it works the first time....


----------



## tls22

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
312 PM EST TUE FEB 9 2010

...YET ANOTHER MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL AFFECT OUR AREA FROM THIS
EVENING INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING...

.AN EXPLOSIVELY DEVELOPING NOR/EASTER WILL BRING HEAVY SNOW TO
MUCH OF OUR AREA STARTING THIS EVENING...AND PERSISTING THROUGH
WEDNESDAY AND INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING.

DEZ001-002-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>022-026-027-
PAZ054-055-060>062-067>071-101000-
/O.EXT.KPHI.WS.W.0005.100210T0000Z-100211T0500Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-CECIL-KENT MD-QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-
WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-
EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...ELKTON...
CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...DENTON...NEWTON...
WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...
GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...
JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...LONG BEACH ISLAND...
WHARTON STATE FOREST...JIM THORPE...STROUDSBURG...READING...
ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...
MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
312 PM EST TUE FEB 9 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO
MIDNIGHT EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT...

THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING
TO MIDNIGHT EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

LOW PRESSURE FORMING OVER THE SOUTH CAROLINA COASTAL WATERS WILL
BECOME THE MAIN LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TONIGHT AS IT STARTS TO
INTENSIFY RAPIDLY. BY WEDNESDAY MORNING...THIS NOR/EASTER IS
FORECAST TO BE JUST EAST OF OUR AREA...AND WILL BRING HEAVY SNOW
TO A GOOD PART OF OUR AREA INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING.

FROM THE INTERSTATE 95 CORRIDOR SOUTHEASTWARD THE SNOW MAY MIX
WITH SLEET AT TIMES LATE TONIGHT...AND WITH SLEET AND RAIN AT
TIMES DURING THE FIRST HALF OF THE DAY WEDNESDAY. HOWEVER...THIS
IS MORE LIKELY CLOSER TO THE COAST. AS COLDER AIR WRAPS AROUND
THE STORM EVEN THESE AREAS ARE EXPECTED TO CHANGE BACK TO ALL
SNOW.

TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM 10 TO
20 INCHES:redbounce WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS NORTHWEST OF THE INTERSTATE 95
CORRIDOR. THE HEAVIEST ACCUMULATIONS AS OF NOW ARE EXPECTED TO
OCCUR IN THE PHILADELPHIA NORTHWESTERN SUBURBS. HEAVY SNOW IS
EXPECTED TO OCCUR IN TWO BURSTS ACROSS THE REGION. THE FIRST IS
EXPECTED TO OCCUR TONIGHT WITH THREE TO EIGHT INCHES LIKELY TO
ACCUMULATE BY THE MORNING COMMUTE WEDNESDAY. THE SECOND SHOT WILL
BE AN EVEN MORE INTENSE BURST OF HEAVY SNOW WITH THE UPPER AIR
DISTURBANCE ITSELF THAT SHOULD OCCUR IN MOST OF EASTERN
PENNSYLVANIA...MARYLAND...AND DELAWARE DURING WEDNESDAY MORNING
AND NEW JERSEY AND NORTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA DURING WEDNESDAY
AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL END BY MIDNIGHT WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

WINDS WILL INCREASE AS WEDNESDAY CONTINUES AND WILL CAUSE
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW...EVEN MORE THAN WHAT
OCCURRED WITH THE WEEKEND SNOW STORM. AT AND NEAR THE ATLANTIC
SHORE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND
EVENING AS WINDS INCREASE.

DRIVING WILL BE HAZARDOUS AT BEST DURING THIS WINTER STORM. IT IS
HIGHLY RECOMMENDED THAT WHERE POSSIBLE TO TAKE MASS TRANSPORTATION
WEDNESDAY AND ONLY DRIVE IF ITS TRULY AN EMERGENCY SITUATION.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW AND
SLEET ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE.
THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## mrsops

12-18 inches there calling for here.. The best part is the 40 mph winds. FUN


----------



## LAB INC

tls22;993646 said:


> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
> 312 PM EST TUE FEB 9 2010
> 
> ...YET ANOTHER MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL AFFECT OUR AREA FROM THIS
> EVENING INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING...
> 
> .AN EXPLOSIVELY DEVELOPING NOR/EASTER WILL BRING HEAVY SNOW TO
> MUCH OF OUR AREA STARTING THIS EVENING...AND PERSISTING THROUGH
> WEDNESDAY AND INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING.
> 
> DEZ001-002-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>022-026-027-
> PAZ054-055-060>062-067>071-101000-
> /O.EXT.KPHI.WS.W.0005.100210T0000Z-100211T0500Z/
> NEW CASTLE-KENT-CECIL-KENT MD-QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-
> WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-
> EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
> NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
> SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
> CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...ELKTON...
> CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...DENTON...NEWTON...
> WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
> NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...
> GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...
> JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...LONG BEACH ISLAND...
> WHARTON STATE FOREST...JIM THORPE...STROUDSBURG...READING...
> ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...
> MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
> 312 PM EST TUE FEB 9 2010
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO
> MIDNIGHT EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT...
> 
> THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING
> TO MIDNIGHT EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT.
> 
> LOW PRESSURE FORMING OVER THE SOUTH CAROLINA COASTAL WATERS WILL
> BECOME THE MAIN LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TONIGHT AS IT STARTS TO
> INTENSIFY RAPIDLY. BY WEDNESDAY MORNING...THIS NOR/EASTER IS
> FORECAST TO BE JUST EAST OF OUR AREA...AND WILL BRING HEAVY SNOW
> TO A GOOD PART OF OUR AREA INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING.
> 
> FROM THE INTERSTATE 95 CORRIDOR SOUTHEASTWARD THE SNOW MAY MIX
> WITH SLEET AT TIMES LATE TONIGHT...AND WITH SLEET AND RAIN AT
> TIMES DURING THE FIRST HALF OF THE DAY WEDNESDAY. HOWEVER...THIS
> IS MORE LIKELY CLOSER TO THE COAST. AS COLDER AIR WRAPS AROUND
> THE STORM EVEN THESE AREAS ARE EXPECTED TO CHANGE BACK TO ALL
> SNOW.
> 
> TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM 10 TO
> 20 INCHES:redbounce WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS NORTHWEST OF THE INTERSTATE 95
> CORRIDOR. THE HEAVIEST ACCUMULATIONS AS OF NOW ARE EXPECTED TO
> OCCUR IN THE PHILADELPHIA NORTHWESTERN SUBURBS. HEAVY SNOW IS
> EXPECTED TO OCCUR IN TWO BURSTS ACROSS THE REGION. THE FIRST IS
> EXPECTED TO OCCUR TONIGHT WITH THREE TO EIGHT INCHES LIKELY TO
> ACCUMULATE BY THE MORNING COMMUTE WEDNESDAY. THE SECOND SHOT WILL
> BE AN EVEN MORE INTENSE BURST OF HEAVY SNOW WITH THE UPPER AIR
> DISTURBANCE ITSELF THAT SHOULD OCCUR IN MOST OF EASTERN
> PENNSYLVANIA...MARYLAND...AND DELAWARE DURING WEDNESDAY MORNING
> AND NEW JERSEY AND NORTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA DURING WEDNESDAY
> AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL END BY MIDNIGHT WEDNESDAY NIGHT.
> 
> WINDS WILL INCREASE AS WEDNESDAY CONTINUES AND WILL CAUSE
> CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW...EVEN MORE THAN WHAT
> OCCURRED WITH THE WEEKEND SNOW STORM. AT AND NEAR THE ATLANTIC
> SHORE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND
> EVENING AS WINDS INCREASE.
> 
> DRIVING WILL BE HAZARDOUS AT BEST DURING THIS WINTER STORM. IT IS
> HIGHLY RECOMMENDED THAT WHERE POSSIBLE TO TAKE MASS TRANSPORTATION
> WEDNESDAY AND ONLY DRIVE IF ITS TRULY AN EMERGENCY SITUATION.
> 
> A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW AND
> SLEET ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE.
> THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.


Tim thoughts and prayers got out to night for your father. Please feel free to call me if you run into any trouble.


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

41 degrees out currently...with possibility of rain and mixing for first leg of storm, looks to be less accumulation along the coast. yay...heavy, wet snow....like pushing concrete


----------



## buterbn

Just a heads up, if anyone needs help for this storm tonight, I can sub. Can help in the Paramus, Wyckoff, Franklin Lakes, Oakland areas.. 2004 F250 with 8' Western Ultramount, no liability insurance..

PM me if your looking for help (commercial or residential)


----------



## shovelracer

Got to love all the news hype. Anyone else get emails like this. For the record it has been modified slightly. Stay safe out there.

Dear Mr. Plowman:

We are in need of services for this coming storm. Can you please give me a price sight unseen and make sure it is cheap cause the last guy who we fired will pay us to do it. We do not have driveway markers and are too busy to take digital photos to send you, but it is very important you not damage anything. A few others have wanted us to sign a damage waiver and we have no interest in this. We feel if you take your time there should be no problems. Please submit your best price by tonight so we can make our decision.

Thanks,
Joe Millions


----------



## blk90s13

shovelracer;993859 said:


> Got to love all the news hype. Anyone else get emails like this. For the record it has been modified slightly. Stay safe out there.
> 
> Dear Mr. Plowman:
> 
> We are in need of services for this coming storm. Can you please give me a price sight unseen and make sure it is cheap cause the last guy who we fired will pay us to do it. We do not have driveway markers and are too busy to take digital photos to send you, but it is very important you not damage anything. A few others have wanted us to sign a damage waiver and we have no interest in this. We feel if you take your time there should be no problems. Please submit your best price by tonight so we can make our decision.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe Millions


My reply would be

Dear Mr other guy who you fired will pay you I am sorry but you will have to get the good old shovel out and get busy lol :laughing::laughing:

what a joke


----------



## mkwl

shovelracer;993859 said:


> Got to love all the news hype. Anyone else get emails like this. For the record it has been modified slightly. Stay safe out there.
> 
> Dear Mr. Plowman:
> 
> We are in need of services for this coming storm. Can you please give me a price sight unseen and make sure it is cheap cause the last guy who we fired will pay us to do it. We do not have driveway markers and are too busy to take digital photos to send you, but it is very important you not damage anything. A few others have wanted us to sign a damage waiver and we have no interest in this. We feel if you take your time there should be no problems. Please submit your best price by tonight so we can make our decision.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe Millions


"Dear Mr. Plow man-

Actually, it would be even better if you could just plow us out for free... just don't damage anything... thanks!:waving:"

LOL


----------



## tls22

LAB INC;993807 said:


> Tim thoughts and prayers got out to night for your father. Please feel free to call me if you run into any trouble.


Thanks lab for your well wishes...i will give u a call in a little bit. Good luck guys...looks like about 3-5 tonight....then a lull....then the main show 2morrow afternoon...lock and load

just started snowing here in holmdel


----------



## prizeprop

Started snowing in Warren Twp.


----------



## mrsops

They said it wasnt going to start on staten island to after midnight. Just started about 5 mins ago lol. This is going to be a crazy storm


----------



## ppandr

payup payup payup payup

Enough said.....


----------



## tjlands

Snowing for about one hour in Jackson at our office, already 1.5 inches
Very heavy wet snow, for now. Have everyone coming in at 4am.
Good luck everyone, stay safe, remember it is a work day lots of idiots will be out


----------



## Smith2287

Good luck everybody and be safe hope heading out around 3 am to open everyone up here in bergen county. I hope everyone makespayup


----------



## JPMAKO

I am not going to stay up for much longer hence I will not get to see what the Models are depicting. What I know now is that we are in a WSW and that many forecasts are calling for 6"-10" possibly 10"-14". I think that we should recieve about 2"-4" overnight and then tomorrow is when this tranfers it's energy to the Coastal Low. At that point things will really start to wind up as in Heavy Mesoscale Banding of 25-40 dbz which could equate to 2"- 3" an hour at times. Also 40- 50 mph winds will accompany these heavy bands of snow so we will see a lot of drifting even into Thursday.
If the current Nam model where to verify we could be looking at 18"-24" of snow possibly even higher amounts. 

Be safe and enjoy.

Jason


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;994125 said:


> I am not going to stay up for much longer hence I will not get to see what the Models are depicting. What I know now is that we are in a WSW and that many forecasts are calling for 6"-10" possibly 10"-14". I think that we should recieve about 2"-4" overnight and then tomorrow is when this tranfers it's energy to the Coastal Low. At that point things will really start to wind up as in Heavy Mesoscale Banding of 25-40 dbz which could equate to 2"- 3" an hour at times. Also 40- 50 mph winds will accompany these heavy bands of snow so we will see a lot of drifting even into Thursday.
> If the current Nam model where to verify we could be looking at 18"-24" of snow possibly even higher amounts.
> 
> Be safe and enjoy.
> 
> Jason


Sounds good to me- got my plow on- ready to go!:waving:


----------



## JAY'S LAWN SVC

about two inches on the ground here in toms river.. going to head out to barnegat to get stuff ready, have fun everyone and be safe out there !!


----------



## MnM

All is can say is bring it on. This has been the snowest year since I statred Snow Removal. payup.....Going to be knocking on some clients doors after this snow and settle up.............Gotta Love easy , enjoyable Money.............Be Safe out there and Lets Get er Done......And Im out


----------



## s&mll

Just got in from some salting. Untreated roads have about 1-1.5 inch. Treated roads are just startting to get covered


----------



## forestfireguy

Hey, what's that white stuff outside????


----------



## mkwl

forestfireguy;994436 said:


> Hey, what's that white stuff outside????


I had the same question- been a long time since I've seen anything like it!

About 2" on the ground in Northern Bergen County, coming down at a good clip. Will probably hit my resi's with plowing round 1 when we get up to around 4".

Goodluck guys, be safe and make some payup


----------



## cj7plowing

stopped for lunch. It is a really heavy wet 5" to 6" of snow. glad most of its out of the way for the 12" inches were suppose to get after 2pm. started at 6am should be done with the first push at 1pm


----------



## tls22

cj7plowing;994680 said:


> stopped for lunch. It is a really heavy wet 5" to 6" of snow. glad most of its out of the way for the 12" inches were suppose to get after 2pm. started at 6am should be done with the first push at 1pm


same here in holmdel....5-6 of the wettest crap i have ever pushed....now just some sleet/rain/snow here....done with the first push will go out later tonight to clean-up what happens later


----------



## mkwl

We're at 9" of wet, heavy snow here- coming down HARD... plowed most of mine 1X already, most roads haven't even been plowed yet- a lot are impassible... planning to go out again around 4 or so to get them cleaned up some more, then probably late tonight/early tomorrow AM, before a cleanup run tomorrow afternoon- WHEW a lot of snow! :salute:

Saying total accumulations of 15-20"+ here... oh boy!:salute:


----------



## mrsops

Been out since 6am just got in. Pushed about 6 inches already all wet snow. Its coming down real real hard now there calling for another 12 inches ending late tonight. Broke 2 bobcat plows already but i have 3 back ups hopefully they hold up. Looks like i may need the buckets anyway later on


----------



## cj7plowing

anyone one thinking about going out early? The snow is still reall heavy. I dont think I want 12" of it piling up on me. I think my account are already going to **** a pickle when I send the bills out.


----------



## iceyman

well i will certainly never forget this storm/..... been adventerous soo far but hopefully later goes without any problems....dam its getting crazy out there... check out this pic form 3 am this morning


----------



## ppandr

forestfireguy;994436 said:


> Hey, what's that white stuff outside????


I think its snow but I have not seen it 14" deep in a long time... And its still snowing like a mother%$#%$


----------



## tjlands

Jackson-Howell area 7" this morning, then a break some rain, then 9" and counting since 130pm and it is still pouring snow 2" plus per hour


----------



## iceyman

Finally stopped snowing at 1130 here.. Lots we plowed earlier easily had a foot or more on them .. Killn the truck but wat ya gona do.. Full of gas time to get back at it


----------



## grandview

For 2 years you been complaining about not getting any ,not your *****ing you don't want it any more!


----------



## srl28

Just got back in now. Stopped at about 2am, back out at 430. Busy busy but went well. Darn snow got pretty hardpacked by the end so some lots didnt look so great until salt took affect, sun too later on. all cleared up now. Nothing major to complain about. Whats this I'm hearing about monday? Another storm?


----------



## prizeprop

Man that sucked, But all is good now that its done! Of course my driveway hasnt been touched.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

hope no one posted this yet and I'm to lazy to look


----------



## shovelracer

I'm tired. 29 hours in the truck and 2 to catch up on some nutritional requirements in the middle. Funny story one of my helpers said he had a friend that could help out shoveling so I said what the heck lets do it. When I went to pick him up he walked out in a track suit and sneakers. I sent him back inside, not a headache I needed. Weird storm. 7" at my place, 16" total measured at one client and only 10" measured 1/4 mile away at another. Sun is out all is well. Good night.


----------



## grandview

................................


----------



## blk90s13

grandview;995966 said:


> For 2 years you been complaining about not getting any ,not your *****ing you don't want it any more!


G.V did I mention before you never fail me ? :laughing:

Just got in the door heading to Bed :waving:

Was out since 10pm tuesday payup << I wait from storm to storm to use this smiley

Man did we get some heavy snow or what ? day went very well and the best thing about the whole storm is Continental canceled all flights out of Newark so we didn't have to deal with any runway traffic at all was stricly plows 

today's damage :

Cutting edge went from ok to BUSTED lol


----------



## tls22

wow what a storm.....some heavy stuff out there...say we got about 17-18 in holmdel......lots and driveways came out great....a bunch of hours yesterday and work from 3am-3pm today.....what a hell of a 2 week period....a febuary to def remember


----------



## cj7plowing

come on monday quicky !!! hopefully it will drop 4" to 6"


----------



## srl28

Not sure where we ll put it all! lol. Whats the word on Monday? didnt hear much


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

srl28;996544 said:


> Not sure where we ll put it all! lol. Whats the word on Monday? didnt hear much


exactly, we need a big time melt down...tired of bouncing off of 7' piles of stacked snow


----------



## blk90s13

cj7plowing;996541 said:


> come on monday quicky !!! hopefully it will drop 4" to 6"


yes I cant wait either


----------



## mrsops

2-4 inches coming monday night into tuesday.


----------



## forestfireguy

Everybody happy?? We were out for 36 hours, machine work going on now, thankfully our guys are loving the hours......and I don't have to be out there.


----------



## mkwl

What a storm! Got a good 15 hrs in (I only do about 15 resi's)- plowed them each 2-3 times.

Made some good payup so I'm a happy camper!


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;997049 said:


> Everybody happy?? We were out for 36 hours, machine work going on now, thankfully our guys are loving the hours......and I don't have to be out there.


You finally got some snow, Happy now?

First Time in 20 years in this business we are hauling snow from sites.
Ocean county NJ is a Mess. There are still Roads this morning(main Rds) that are still covered. Crazy Year..

Just hit 5 feet for the year. 60 Fooking inches of snow, we avg 22


----------



## tls22

dont know when i will see this much snow on the ground at mt house again.....crazy winter


----------



## tls22

yay :redbounce


----------



## tjlands

My Yard, Heavy wet snow


----------



## REAPER

tls22;997266 said:


> dont know when i will see this much snow on the ground at mt house again.....crazy winter


Looks great Tim. Hoping you get twice as much before the season ends.

How many times have you had snow fall on your head from the awning?


----------



## tls22

REAPER;997289 said:


> Looks great Tim. Hoping you get twice as much before the season ends.
> 
> How many times have you had snow fall on your head from the awning?


lol...yeah i think im close to 50 on the season....in my backyard....

the awning has never been a problem...being that we get snow and it melts...but this year is diff...so im sure it will it my dome soon...:realmad:


----------



## ppandr

Finally got a chance to put the New Holland to work again as it should. Tired of scraping 3" off the pavement.....


----------



## blk90s13




----------



## s&mll

I think I could go back to sleep for another few hours. Saw alot of accidents, a few cars come down a hill and drive over a median thinking there was a road there. Also saw some kid wrap a 9.5'fisher V around the front of his truck like a sardine can.


----------



## iceyman

18 hours of sleep and i cud use bout 18 more


----------



## grandview

tls22;997266 said:


> dont know when i will see this much snow on the ground at mt house again.....crazy winter


Put some Christmas decorations up and your all set!



blk90s13;997370 said:


>


Looks like the Griswolds in Christmas vaction when they were going for their tree!



iceyman;997475 said:


> 18 hours of sleep and i cud use bout 18 more


Need a baby bottle before we tuck you back in?


----------



## iceyman

grandview;997543 said:


> =
> 
> Need a baby bottle before we tuck you back in?


a bacardi bottle will do


----------



## srl28

Snow piles are getting high in some spots now. Local news says possibility for another 6" Monday into Tuesday????? Accuweather and everyone else dont mention much. Go figure


----------



## highlander316

between no sleep for two days, snow blowers breaking at 2am (parts that I wouldn't think to have spares of and having to wait till 7am to get them), getting stuck 6 times, running out of room in the small lots, people parking in the middle of the roads in the city, kids playing in the snow and knocking snow piles all over walkways that were cleaned, and drunk idiots next to places we were working at wanting to fight us, this was a cake walk


----------



## STEVE F 350

tjlands;994075 said:


> Good luck everyone, stay safe, remember it is a work day lots of idiots will be out


I took this leaving the brick job site..


----------



## srl28

Idiots? Saw plenty of them this time around. We do a coffee shop with a drive thru. Middle of the storm, during the worst of it, the store closes for the day as well as 95% of the places up here did. 
During the real bad parts we had a few women, not just 1 or 2, come into the coffee shop lot, passing the big sign on the door that says closed, lights off inside and not a car in the lot and pull right into the drive thru. I had to stop laughing for second and go tell one woman that they were closed after she sat at the menu board in the drive thru for about 5 minutes wondering why no one was answering her. LOL!!


----------



## grandview

Steve you better get your sidewalk crew to clean off their car window.


----------



## STEVE F 350

baja playing in the snow..


----------



## grandview

highlander316;997593 said:


> between no sleep for two days, snow blowers breaking at 2am (parts that I wouldn't think to have spares of and having to wait till 7am to get them), getting stuck 6 times, running out of room in the small lots, people parking in the middle of the roads in the city, kids playing in the snow and knocking snow piles all over walkways that were cleaned, and drunk idiots next to places we were working at wanting to fight us, this was a cake walk


I've got 25 seasons of that so far and something new happens every year.


----------



## JPMAKO

STEVE F 350;997717 said:


> baja playing in the snow..


That's A Cute Puppy


----------



## iceyman

saw this today.... 3 car accident....ouch


----------



## JPMAKO

*Puppy In Snow*

Here is my 7 mo old Black Lab


----------



## mrsops

Accuweather.com early today had posted 11 inches for staten island on monday night. I just checked it again and its down to 2.5 inchs now lol


----------



## iceyman

mrsops;998085 said:


> Accuweather.com early today had posted 11 inches for staten island on monday night. I just checked it again and its down to 2.5 inchs now lol


dude dont look at that 3 days away.... just a waste of time and whne they have it before the storm starts i always add 5 inches


----------



## s&mll

HILLSBOROUGH 17.6 115 AM 2/11



18 inchs plus snow drift..... I think one of the driveways I do had 30 inchs


----------



## forestfireguy

Jason, 

I miss my gog much more now!

But pups aside, we did well with this strom, 12.1-13.3 inches for our sites. We're happy to have gotten in a really good storm, hoping Monday ends up as a 4-8 as they say it might.

We had about 60 hours of machine time, 30 or so with trucks also. Billings from this event will be very very nice to see after a pretty beat January. We had 3 Skidsteers down with lines blowing, one was metal tube. NH backhow blew a belt and overheated, we had a belt that sorta fit at the shop, so we were able to leave the side panels off and run until the morning when we got the right one. 2 of the larger trucks had PTO issues, one linkage(fixed already) and one needs a solenoid, can't find a part # on it so we have to pull whole unit and take to them to match one up, 1 CDL truck lost 1st and 3rd gear, trans had been popping out of third for a week or so before the storm, we think shift forks and syncros....HOPEFULLY nothing more, went through shear pins like water. 2 Salter lost bearing during ice watch this morning and dealer only had 1 set, so we'll be down a salter if we see te dusting they're talking about Sat night............

Hope everyone else did well..........

Sops- how's the spreader now that you really got to put it through it's paces?

Tim- Yes I am Happy, thank you!


----------



## tls22

I have been on this site for about 3 years now.....and a few of us have been in these jersey threads since then......its nice to get our dream winter...we have been waiting for it. Every snowstorm this year...the first push reminds me how much i love it...and to do it every 3-4 days seems unreal....lets enjoy the ride guys....


----------



## grandview

tls22;998227 said:


> I have been on this site for about 3 years now.....and a few of us have been in these jersey threads since then......its nice to get our dream winter...we have been waiting for it. Every snowstorm this year...the first push reminds me how much i love it...and to do it every 3-4 days seems unreal....lets enjoy the ride guys....


Timmy in the year 2050,

Let me tell you rookies about the big NJ snow of 2010.....


----------



## cj7plowing

Does anyone think they are going to have a problem getting paid, the way the economy is? I have commercial accounts I just billed for both blizzards and the small snow we had last week.


----------



## tls22

grandview;998233 said:


> Timmy in the year 2050,
> 
> Let me tell you rookies about the big NJ snow of 2010.....


lol...def man.

You will tell it so much better then i would......but you have to use the picture of my house as the eye candy


----------



## ppandr

Monday night is looking like it could be money maker......Ive heard several inches to 6-12 on accuweather. payuppayuppayup


----------



## s&mll

6-12........ Better start hauling snow out of these lots


----------



## fordplowdude

s&mll;998270 said:


> 6-12........ Better start hauling snow out of these lots


I'll say! On the one lot I plow im all out of places to put snow


----------



## forestfireguy

fordplowdude;998338 said:


> I'll say! On the one lot I plow im all out of places to put snow


That's exactly why we were in there moving snow and pushing up piles, if I had a wing I'd have benched some stuff too, but maybe next year.


----------



## EGLC

My resi's will be a pita to plow if we get 6"+ as my piles are pretty big from the 15" storm we had, but w/e I'll GLADLY take the $money$  
January was BEAT so I'm hoping for an awesome month and it sure seems like it so far!!


----------



## iceyman

some pics....


----------



## grandview

About time you did some work ,!


----------



## tjlands

Good Morning guys, 
Anyone have an extra western controller in my area, had two trucks broken into 
overnight and they stole my controllers and only had one spare, I will be able to buy them but maybe not before monday. Modern is closed today and contacts online cant deliver for monday. So far. 
Anyone close can give me a call 732-684-1525 Tim


----------



## ppandr

Handheld or joystick?


----------



## s&mll

Sorry to hear that. I know cen. Jersey Trailer and Hitch has a bunch, hitchone.com They are open till 2 today i think.


(908) 203-1911


----------



## tjlands

found some and they are open in Spotswood, D and A auto
Thanks for the calls
They were handhelds


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

anyone interested in plowing a resi driveway in holmdel? if so, send me a pm and i'll forward contact info.


----------



## iceyman

Surf'n'Turf;998783 said:


> anyone interested in plowing a resi driveway in holmdel? if so, send me a pm and i'll forward contact info.


is this from the last storm or the next one


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

iceyman;998807 said:


> is this from the last storm or the next one


last storm, and perhaps the next as well


----------



## cj7plowing

gettem ready boys here we go again.

its gonna tap gulf moisture

http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=eastusnews


----------



## ppandr

Tonights NWS forecast discussion talks of 1" at the coast to 8-10" north/western NJ


----------



## Lil' Danny

I'll take the blame on this storm. I'm suppose to be picking up my "new" truck on Tuesday afternoon. 

Ohh well, more payup is cool with me !


----------



## srl28

Could this really be? I was hearing 4 to 6 inches for Monday/Tuesday but now this map shows upwards of 6-12!!!


----------



## bare spot

nice! good way to start the week.


----------



## 55cgas

haha, now its down to 1.2"


----------



## ppandr

55cgas;999345 said:


> haha, now its down to 1.2"


And that's funny????


----------



## iceyman

ppandr;999519 said:


> And that's funny????


more like comical


----------



## forestfireguy

Well I hope that accuweather map is right for this one. We could use another good storm, 6-12 would be really nice. I'd like to see what MAKO(Jason) says on this. Looks like the heavier totals depend alot on gulf/atlantic moisture to feed the storm. Otherwise a 2-4 storm. I don't have any idea why I say this, except thats what the weenies on TV say!!!


----------



## gman2310

6" storm will be like a walk in the park compared to the others


----------



## 55cgas

iceyman;999543 said:


> more like comical


That is what I was getting at, comical, not funny. It started out at 3-6, then 4-8, then 6-12 now 1.2". Ridiculous.


----------



## tjlands

How do you know when people have had enough snow......


----------



## Sportsman500??

Definately doesn't look like up to a foot of snow from this one. Most likely around 2-5 inches around the area. As for the gulf, this storm doesn't look to be getting enough moisture from the gulf to make it a big one.


----------



## tls22

Sportsman500??;999849 said:


> Definately doesn't look like up to a foot of snow from this one. Most likely around 2-5 inches around the area. As for the gulf, this storm doesn't look to be getting enough moisture from the gulf to make it a big one.


yep thats exactly what we are looking at......2-5 will be nice and feel like a dusting after the last week. Have fun guys.


----------



## srl28

Heres the latest one I've found. Sorry to keep posting these, if any ones sick of them let me know lol I'll stop diggin them up. They do seem to be pretty close and accurate so far this year thats the only reason I still bother looking.


----------



## iceyman

keeps goin north eh


----------



## grandview

iceyman;1000056 said:


> keeps goin north eh


Need another baby bottle?


----------



## iceyman

grandview;1000117 said:


> Need another baby bottle?


no bottles yet...but ur wifes nipple will do :laughing:


----------



## grandview

iceyman;1000119 said:


> no bottles yet...but ur wifes nipple will do :laughing:


What about the other one?


----------



## iceyman

grandview;1000130 said:


> What about the other one?


timmy can grab the other one


----------



## grandview

iceyman;1000163 said:


> timmy can grab the other one


He's not man enough!:laughing:


----------



## iceyman

:laughing:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman;1000181 said:


> :laughing:


What do you guys think how many more snow events will we get hear in NJ be for the year is over. Tim how is your father I hope all is well with him.


----------



## grandview

Well you still have the month of March,so about 30 more storms for you!


----------



## s&mll

Hahaha. I love how those accuweather maps change every 12 hours. When it comes it comes. I have to try and wash my damn salter out today though.


----------



## LAB INC

s&mll;1000220 said:


> Hahaha. I love how those accuweather maps change every 12 hours. When it comes it comes. I have to try and wash my damn salter out today though.


I no this off topic but do any of you NJ guys no any one who is looking to bye a Plow. I bought a plow off my friend who's father past on. Its a 2010 Western pro pluss 8.6 with a polly defector it was used just once. This plow is in great shape kept in doors. I just have the plow side and controller with the receiver brackets. I am asking just what I paid him for it 3,000.00. Please guys let me no or E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Lou512

grandview;1000117 said:


> Need another baby bottle?


do i sense a bit of jealousy ? we have 6 foot even here . whats your totals mr. n.y. ?

wheres deco when you need him ? wesport


----------



## Sportsman500??

Well, seems the totals have increased for here. Now im thinkin 7-11 inches in dingmans ferry pa.


----------



## Lou512

salt event here so far, calling 2-4''. with no watch or warnings YET.


----------



## srl28

4 inches is a salt event for ya?

Theres 2 bands of heavy snow, seems my area is 3 to 6ish. Changing by the minute, Winter weather watch in effect now though


----------



## grandview

Lou512;1000544 said:


> do i sense a bit of jealousy ? we have 6 foot even here . whats your totals mr. n.y. ?
> 
> wheres deco when you need him ? wesport


Keep it,when your seasonal I don't want any!payup


----------



## mkwl

I'm p*$$ed that I won't be able to plow this upcoming storm (but have JPMAKO covering me), but, according to those maps, where I'm at in Cobleskill should be in the 6-12" band- would be nice to see some real snow up here!


----------



## iceyman

grandview;1000710 said:


> Keep it,when your seasonal I don't want any!payup


you always come out on top


----------



## Sportsman500??

The maps are all over the place. Now its 4-7 for me. I must say though, TWC said 5-8 tonight and 2-4 tomorrow last night so every source is different.


----------



## JAY'S LAWN SVC

hey guys, i was wondering if anyone knows were i could get snow fall totals on the internet, for this year. I need the past four snow events for barnegat(south jersey). thanks alot.


----------



## srl28

http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=menu& target=wint0910snowtotals

This is a Rutgers office, some are totals taken from people who live in the area they report for, others are from Rutgers. Either way we have found them to be pretty accurate this year for our areas that we need. worth a shot. Not sure if they have your exact area but.


----------



## forestfireguy

They really are all over the place onj this one. I've seen 1-3,2-4.5-9 WHATEVER, just glad it's gonna snow again.


----------



## iceyman

shift south... i wouldnt mind 3 inches


----------



## Sportsman500??

Jay's Lawn--> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/phi/archives.html

It gives you the dates of the storm and maps and other totals


----------



## JAY'S LAWN SVC

Thanks a lot guys, i found exactly what i needed.


----------



## grandview

iceyman;1001368 said:


> shift south... i wouldnt mind 3 inches


Call GP.


----------



## mrsops

Just started snowing here.. I really hope we get more then an inch so we can go out and make some money


----------



## s&mll

mrsops;1001876 said:


> Just started snowing here.. I really hope we get more then an inch so we can go out and make some money


That would be nice.

Where are you located at on staten island? I plow a pathmark out there from time to time.


----------



## 55cgas

Sorry to post this in the weather discussion, but I NEED a motor for my Buyers Spreader ASAP, like RIGHT NOW. Its a Buyers SUVPRO Spreader. Does anyone have one close to BELLEVILLE NJ that I can come get NOW??????


----------



## forestfireguy

Another busted forecast!!!!!! 

Argh!!


----------



## cj7plowing

we got dicked!:angry:


----------



## srl28

Seems like its supposed to go out to sea and circle back around noon time with some more moisture??? Maybe? Heavy wet snow flurry/shower now


----------



## forestfireguy

MAYBE, that'll come through. Either way the odds of a plowable amount accumulating after the salting we've already had to do is slim, I think. Hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## Lil' Danny

Seems like someone just cranked the storm up a notch here in Wayne. It was hardly snowing at 9, and now it's comming down good ! Roads are back to being covered.


----------



## JAY'S LAWN SVC

Started to snow in toms river about half an hour ago.....an the streets are allready covered!! coming down pretty good, hopefully it keeps up. Time to go out salting ...


----------



## Smith2287

Well, the storm is picking up now in Bergen County, at least an inch on the roads now. The flakes are really large I hope they can last a few more hours to turn this into a plowable event.


----------



## tjlands

JAY'S LAWN SVC;1002500 said:


> Started to snow in toms river about half an hour ago.....an the streets are allready covered!! coming down pretty good, hopefully it keeps up. Time to go out salting ...


Jackson, lakewood, howell probably got the equivalent of two inches of snow, to bad it did not stick or accumulate on any surface that was clear as of yesterday. Absolutely nothing to do.
But it does look nice


----------



## tls22

about 3.5 here in edison...and about .2 of that stuck to the pavement...then melted...oh well...idc. Its nice to sit back and watch it snow and not be stressed out


----------



## ppandr

I title this one the "Febuary Fizzler".....


----------



## Len90

Here I was thinking this could have been a nice little event. Ended up being great for getting a picture or two of winter scenery and some NJDOT trucks with their plows on.


----------



## highlander316

anybody think we'll get anymore? I know in the past there's been snow later in the year, curious to see whats gonna happen.


----------



## ppandr

Last year we plowed all accounts on 3/2 according to my records. Year prior I think it was even later.


----------



## LAB INC

ppandr;1002971 said:


> Last year we plowed all accounts on 3/2 according to my records. Year prior I think it was even later.


So what's next hear are we going to get any more snow hear in NJ. Or is that it........


----------



## forestfireguy

After all the whining I did, we salted two rounds by about 1100, then it really piled up, despite two apps, ended up plowing lanes and will be back out soon cleaning up. Crazy storm.........Madness I tell ya.


----------



## gman2310

anyone hear anything bout next tues into wed. Talking to my salt guy from DE today, they said we should expect 3 more noreaster before winters end. Also off topic, if anyone is interested, i dont know what your paying for salt, but i am getting salt delivered from DE for $75/ton


----------



## tjlands

gman2310;1003139 said:


> anyone hear anything bout next tues into wed. Talking to my salt guy from DE today, they said we should expect 3 more noreaster before winters end. Also off topic, if anyone is interested, i dont know what your paying for salt, but i am getting salt delivered from DE for $75/ton


from who, paying 78-95 a ton right now, depending on grade


----------



## tjlands

Plenty more winter left, plus these piles I have down here will be around till memorial day for sure. Although they will be an ugly black color by then


----------



## blk90s13

ppandr;1002971 said:


> Last year we plowed all accounts on 3/2 according to my records. Year prior I think it was even later.


yes I put in 14 hrs of plowing that storm


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

Maybe you could stand on top of those piles and cast for the early season striper??? LOL

AND NO, I didn't mean strippers!!!!!!!


----------



## tls22

forestfireguy;1003510 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Maybe you could stand on top of those piles and cast for the early season striper??? LOL
> 
> AND NO, I didn't mean strippers!!!!!!!


whats wrong with fishing for strippers


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1003510 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Maybe you could stand on top of those piles and cast for the early season striper??? LOL
> 
> AND NO, I didn't mean strippers!!!!!!!


I cant wait to go fishing, this is the craziest Winter ever. I have had crews out every day so far in Feb. Thank god we had a break in Jan so we fixed everything that broke in Dec. Looking forward to Spring


----------



## gman2310

Dave from Snowfighter Supply, 216-904-6538


----------



## mrsops

I cannot believe that they said we got 3 inches in staten island yesterday. I didnt plow or put salt down nothing stuck at all. All it stuck to was sidewalks very very strange storm


----------



## tls22

mrsops;1003702 said:


> I cannot believe that they said we got 3 inches in staten island yesterday. I didnt plow or put salt down nothing stuck at all. All it stuck to was sidewalks very very strange storm


Thats what stuck to the old snow pack and trees.....they dont measure what accumlates on the pavement....


----------



## iceyman

we need like 2 hours of rain so some of these piles can go away before next storm./...


----------



## srl28

I agree. Got some hefty piles. But if not and more stacks up, oh well, just get paid to haul it out of some small sites. 


Whats the word on this Monday storm I'm hearing? Coming up from the south I think I heard.


----------



## prizeprop

iceyman;1003804 said:


> we need like 2 hours of rain so some of these piles can go away before next storm./...


I'm worried about the gutters on my house!Solid ice.


----------



## shovelracer

iceyman;1003804 said:


> we need like 2 hours of rain so some of these piles can go away before next storm./...


We're going to need a lot more than that. I have numerous resi piles that are easily 70-80 yards. Some of these in the shade could be here till Memorial Day.


----------



## ppandr

Little off topic here but I have a 2005 Ford 250 XL, 2wd, 5.4, reg cab, A/C, factory tow package/controller, 75k miles that is coming off lease. The buyout is around $6500. I do not want it simply because I don't need it anymore. It has a few bumps, dings and one small rust spot on rear bed. The motor/trans run out excellent. The motor does have a slight exhaust manifold leak but it is not very noticable unless your looking for it. It was driven everyday and has never once been out of service for repair. This is good solid work truck.

The NADA/Bluebook value is around $10,500.....
Looking for $7000.....thats $500 for me and the rest to payoff


----------



## forestfireguy

Tim,

I'm looking forward to fishing too, I usually get down once or twice over the winter for dec/jan stipers, not this year.

We have hundreds of 50 yard piles of snow, we've stacked, trucked, moved as much as we can. After the big one and after the surprise 6-8 inches we got yesterday.

Looking forward to a night at home in my own bed. sleeping when it's dark like normal people do.


----------



## forestfireguy

Oh an BTW there's nothing wrong with fishing for strippers, it's just a different season......LOL


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

chuckin' plugs or live lining bunker for bass on a sunny 65 degree day sounds real nice right about now.....


----------



## ppandr

I've been thinking about that too...between storms

Second boat I'm reburbishing this winter....1969 Whaler


----------



## ppandr

What...did I scare everyone away. Looking like two opportunities coming up next week...


----------



## shovelracer

Everyone is still catching rest and fixing stuff from the first half of the month and all of us green thumbs have been lining things up for next month. Looking forward to some fishing this year as well. Chance of snow in the forecast for most of next week?


----------



## forestfireguy

Looks like two possibles for this coming week. Beyond that I think it's anyones guess, it's not outside the realm of possibility that we see snow til mid march or beyond!!!!!


----------



## gman2310

looks like its gonna be a rain event


----------



## s&mll

No one likes rain in the winter


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

gman2310;1007605 said:


> looks like its gonna be a rain event


heard there is a better chance of colder air being in place for storm later in the week. at least some of the existing snow piles have receded a bit for now.


----------



## windsory

i am looking to sub contract. i have an 04 ram 2500 and an 8' western. i am in howell, nj let me know. 

ryan
848-459-1548


----------



## srl28

So Monday into Tuesday is looking to be an icy mess!. Wouldnt doubt that we get some snow out of it in the evening, up North at least, if it stays cold enough and the storm has it in it. '

Anyone hear anything about the end of the week storm? Has the potential to be big, whats the word?


----------



## Sportsman500??

I should delete the accuweather app off of my ipod. They say for milford, pa for tue-wed a total of 13.6 in of snow.


----------



## srl28

They said 7.1 for me up in Sussex county. Now its down to .64 inches of rain and 2.1 inches of snow. Go figure. Take it as it comes I guess cayse every report I've heard has been completely different.


----------



## Kuzanut

who does everyone look at for the forecast? i used to use weather bug, but now i'm following channel 2 CBS.


----------



## ppandr

What a Sh*t forecast.....


----------



## s&mll

Yes ppandr looks like we will get about 2 inches...... of rain haha


----------



## srl28

This week looks like its gonna be a mess! Especially for us up North in Jersey. Down south you guys just gotta deal with a ton of rain and flooding.

Accuweather says we ll pickup about 10 inches of snow and 0.58 inches of rain over the next 4 days. WTF. Everyone else says a couple coatings, some sleet. Nothing major.


----------



## mrsops

Im suppose to get a few inches of rain this week then thursday night there calling for 4-6 inches of snow


----------



## srl28

I wish that was the case. Melt off some piles here and then load em up again. Hope it stays just warm enough until that Thursday Night storm. One truck down and 1 guy away on a trip, family emergency. Not good.


----------



## Sportsman500??

Looks to be not much from this "storm". Definately dont look at accuweather unless you have the pro version. Fridays storm looks to be a biggie for the new england. Not so much for us though.


----------



## srl28

Is that what the Pro version is saying? Cause the normal version is calling for a lot of snow and ice. Temps are hanging right at 32 now. Gonna make for an icy mess I'm thinking


----------



## iceyman

ready for summer:yow!:


----------



## grandview

iceyman;1009795 said:


> ready for summer:yow!:


Is the shop ready?


----------



## s&mll

srl28;1009706 said:


> I wish that was the case. Melt off some piles here and then load em up again. Hope it stays just warm enough until that Thursday Night storm. One truck down and 1 guy away on a trip, family emergency. Not good.


Call me if you need me srl. I think I sent you my number via pm a while back


----------



## ppandr

Snowing hard here last half hour at least one inch..... pavement starting to be covered


----------



## srl28

^ and you guys were supposed to get rain werent you? Snowing up here by me pretty hard and a good coating down, two towns over and its just flurries, nothing sticking.


PS-s&mll- Ill let you know. We may be ok but I appreciate the offer and have the number. If we need I'll call. Thanks


----------



## iceyman

grandview;1009821 said:


> Is the shop ready?


ahhh it looks sooo warmmmm.... we never close GV


----------



## Kuzanut

Stickin in rockland.. don't know if its gonna accumulate though..


----------



## tls22

get the plows back on boys


----------



## ppandr

Got a nice 2" push in overnight on about half of our resi accounts and 1" plus on our comms. The nice thing about plowing at night is no one is really seeing how much falls, only your piles when they wake.... Some drives had 2-3" in spots other ends 1" slush.

Did anyone else see the term "snow hurricane" on accuweather describing later this week?


----------



## mkwl

Apparantly there was only like 1" of slush in Northern Bergen Co (I'm not there, but that's what I've heard), so I guess I didn't miss much, BUT, it's looking like a biggie the end of the week (Thurs-Fri), I can be home then, so, LET IT SNOW (on Thurs/Fri)! ussmileyflag


----------



## iceyman

this thing is looking like a nightmare


----------



## shovelracer

We are right on the edge of accumulation. Looks like it is going to build up tonight. Might be a few inches by morning.


----------



## prizeprop

Got about 1.5" in Warren, at 4:30 am went to check Edison but only made it as far as Dunellen and turned around because nothing.


----------



## prizeprop

mkwl;1010526 said:


> it's looking like a biggie the end of the week (Thurs-Fri), I can be home then, so, LET IT SNOW (on Thurs/Fri)! ussmileyflag


Glad we can accommodate you.:salute:


----------



## ppandr

iceyman;1010548 said:


> this thing is looking like a nightmare


You ain't kidding...either way rain, snow or wind it is gonna be nasty.

Funny or not so funny thing...
I just spoke to a friend of mine who is a crew foreman for JCPL letting him know that our plans for this weekend may be postponed. He said he had not heard anything about this from JCPL and he thought I has busting his b#lls.
No wonder it takes them so long to fix the power. Big storms power goes out before they even react. He had spent a week in south NJ restoring lines last week working 18 hour days...JCPL called in northern districts 3 days after it stopped snowing.


----------



## tls22

yeah this is going to be heavy and wet...what a b*tch


----------



## iceyman

tls22;1010583 said:


> yeah this is going to be heavy and wet...what a b*tch


give me more than 6" of that stuff and i might just hide for 3 days


----------



## grandview

tls22;1010583 said:


> yeah this is going to be heavy and wet...what a b*tch


We don't care about your date this weekend Timmy!

Have fun guys.:waving:


----------



## tls22

grandview;1010609 said:


> We don't care about your date this weekend Timmy!
> 
> Have fun guys.:waving:


u should its ur wife


----------



## grandview

tls22;1010611 said:


> u should its ur wife


As I said I don't care!


----------



## Sportsman500??

Wow, accuweather says a total of 19.6 in for the next four days. Winter storm warning here , but prolly not gonna get more than 2 or 3 in even though it says a total of 6-10.


----------



## mkwl

Looks like it's going to be heavy rain, then pushing concrete on Thurs/Fri for us Northern, NJ... WTF... HOW can it be all SNOW in South Jersey and Philly, and be RAINING in NNJ.... :realmad:

Grrrr.....

From Henry's blog:

...New York City is a tricky forecast. With the storm going over the city, it will mostly likely rain and thunderstorm followed by heavy snow as the storm loops around and pulls away. I can see anywhere from 6-12 inches of snow in the City with 12-20 inches from south Jersey through Philly back to Harrisburg to Elmira to Binghamton down to Trenton and over to Atlantic City...


----------



## mkwl

prizeprop;1010577 said:


> Glad we can accommodate you.:salute:


Thanks.. I just hope it's not all rain on Thurs/Fri :realmad:


----------



## highlander316

http://beta2010.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/25267/hurricanelike-storm-aims-for-p.asp

"hurricane blizzard." Oh my lol. Philly is being destroyed this year. This might be the last hurrah as long as it doesn't have any rain or wet nasty concrete snow mixed in.

Nothing here last night, maybe an inch of accumulation on grass and cars. Roads didn't accumulate but I saw my township salting. Rain through the morning and even now. Been playing PS3 all day; figures playing a game called Heavy Rain, probably jinxed myself out of snow lol.


----------



## blk90s13

I am sure it will snow and it will snow alot since I took my plow off


----------



## tls22

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
330 PM EST TUE FEB 23 2010

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ009-010-012>027-PAZ060>062-
067>071-240500-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0005.100225T0500Z-100226T1700Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-CHESTER-
MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...
SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...
CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...
HAMMONTON...CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...READING...ALLENTOWN...
BETHLEHEM...WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...
PHILADELPHIA
330 PM EST TUE FEB 23 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH
FRIDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

YET ANOTHER COASTAL STORM IS FORECAST TO AFFECT OUR AREA LATER
WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND INTO FRIDAY...WITH THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT
THE PRIME TIMES FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW. AT THIS TIME SNOW AMOUNTS
MAY AVERAGE AT LEAST 4 INCHES OVER THE NORTHEAST MARYLAND
SHORE...DELAWARE...SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY...AND EXTREME SOUTHEAST
PENNSYLVANIA...AND 6 INCHES OVER EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA AND CENTRAL
NEW JERSEY...BUT SIMILAR PREVIOUS STORMS HAVE DEPOSITED HEAVIER
SNOW AMOUNTS. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE WITH THIS POTENTIAL
STORM...SO DRIFTING AND BLOWING SNOW ARE POSSIBLE AS WELL.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## tls22

mkwl;1010640 said:


> Looks like it's going to be heavy rain, then pushing concrete on Thurs/Fri for us Northern, NJ... WTF... HOW can it be all SNOW in South Jersey and Philly, and be RAINING in NNJ.... :realmad:
> 
> Grrrr.....
> 
> From Henry's blog:
> 
> ...New York City is a tricky forecast. With the storm going over the city, it will mostly likely rain and thunderstorm followed by heavy snow as the storm loops around and pulls away. I can see anywhere from 6-12 inches of snow in the City with 12-20 inches from south Jersey through Philly back to Harrisburg to Elmira to Binghamton down to Trenton and over to Atlantic City...


matt do not take nyc forcast for ur backyard....u are well west of the city and have elevation....ur going to get crushed with heavy wet snow...u should not even read HM...that guy is a fool


----------



## mrsops

There saying we can get up to 6 inches on staten island


----------



## iceyman

tls22;1010722 said:


> u should not even read HM...that guy is a fool


he gets one storm right and now he thinks hes a weatherman


----------



## mkwl

tls22;1010722 said:


> matt do not take nyc forcast for ur backyard....u are well west of the city and have elevation....ur going to get crushed with heavy wet snow...u should not even read HM...that guy is a fool


Mmmmm... heavy wet snow, my favorite... YUCK!  How about some powdery snow!?!?


----------



## MnM

i just want to drop plow and be able to bill for more than six inches.......is that too much to ask for??


----------



## cj7plowing

just heard 6-12 or possibly more for monmouth county nj


----------



## blk90s13

cj7plowing;1010883 said:


> just heard 6-12 or possibly more for monmouth county nj


yea I heard the samething on news 12 and cbs


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Looking forward to this one. Man its been a good winter. Cha ching!


----------



## Sportsman500??

Well, 8 inches and counting here in Dingmans Ferry pa


----------



## blk90s13

Paulie's Plowin;1011028 said:


> Looking forward to this one. Man its been a good winter. Cha ching!


there goes the storm out the window thanks 

:laughing:


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Nah can't think like that. Think positive!!


----------



## mkwl

I'm praying that the storm pulls a little bit east, otherwise, we're going to have a lot of nasty concrete to be pushing around... I want all snow, no rain, sleet, freezing rain, bad drivers... etc.


----------



## srl28

Yea not looking forward to more of this sloppy heavy crap!! Been in the truck here since 4am this morning. This is gonna be a long one! Dont get me wrong I love the money but man these are gonna be some long hard tiring days ahead!


----------



## ppandr

srl28;1011216 said:


> Yea not looking forward to more of this sloppy heavy crap!! Been in the truck here since 4am this morning. This is gonna be a long one! Dont get me wrong I love the money but man these are gonna be some long hard tiring days ahead!


Just do it....payup payup payup payup


----------



## srl28

Oh belive me I want and love the work. Just feels like one of those non-stop storms. Friday is going to be very interesting I think. Got about 6 inches plus here now, calling for 12+ from Fridays Blizzard. Gonna be some big piles!


----------



## s&mll

Snow occurring on Feb 24 | Feb 25 | Feb 26. Total amount 17.5 Inches.

For hillsborough


Accuweather is nuts imho


----------



## ppandr

s&mll;1011460 said:


> Snow occurring on Feb 24 | Feb 25 | Feb 26. Total amount 17.5 Inches.
> 
> For hillsborough
> 
> Accuweather is nuts imho


And me at 14.9 and I'm west of you ?????


----------



## DirtyJerzey

lol they are already downplaying this storm. The totals have been gradually climbing and then skyrocketed yesterday, now they are cut in half this morning...


----------



## mkwl

I'm saying 4-6" for Bergen County... heavy, wet, and mixed with rain and sleet..... great stuff :realmad:


----------



## blk90s13

mkwl;1011654 said:


> I'm saying 4-6" for Bergen County... heavy, wet, and mixed with rain and sleet..... great stuff :realmad:


yea all the lovely slob I love to push :redbounce


----------



## Sportsman500??

Well, finished the last storm with 10 inches. Weather channel says 1-2 tonight and 6-10 tomorrow and most likely another 5-8 thurs night.


----------



## ppandr

WINTER STORM WARNING is code for BACK UP THE BRINKS TRUCK


----------



## tls22

this is going to suck



URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
316 PM EST WED FEB 24 2010

NJZ001-007>010-012-015-PAZ054-055-060>062-067>069-251100-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0005.100225T0500Z-100226T1700Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0006.100225T0500Z-100226T1700Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-MERCER-CARBON-
MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...TRENTON...JIM THORPE...
STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...EASTON...
WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
316 PM EST WED FEB 24 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON
EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
NOON EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM DEVELOPING OFF THE SOUTHEASTERN COAST WILL
INTENSIFY TONIGHT AND MOVE NORTHWARD ALONG THE EASTERN SEABOARD
THROUGH THURSDAY. AS THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM REACHES ITS STRONGEST
POINT, IT IS EXPECTED TO MOVE WESTWARD AND BACK ONTO LAND NEAR LONG
ISLAND, NEW YORK ON THURSDAY, AND REMAIN NEARLY STATIONARY THROUGH
FRIDAY.

PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN LATER THIS EVENING, AND
COULD START OUT AS EITHER RAIN OR A MIXTURE OF RAIN AND SNOW.
HOWEVER, PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW OVERNIGHT
TONIGHT AND LAST THROUGH THE EARLY PART OF FRIDAY. THE HEAVIEST
SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BE THURSDAY INTO THURSDAY NIGHT WITH TOTAL
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS RANGING FROM 12 TO 16 INCHES ACROSS THE WARNED
AREA. THIS IS THE TIME WHEN THE STORM WILL BE AT ITS STRONGEST AS
WELL, WHICH WILL LEAD TO STRONG WINDS UP TO 30 MPH. THESE STRONG
WINDS WILL LIKELY LEAD TO BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW, AS WELL AS
SCATTERED POWER OUTAGES.

THE SNOW COULD BE A HEAVY, WET SNOW, SIMILAR TO THE LAST STORM,
WHICH MAY HAVE AN EFFECT OF TREES AND BUILDING OVERHANGS. SHOVELING
SNOW WILL BE DIFFICULT WITH THIS STORM. ANYONE VENTURING OUT TO
SHOVEL SNOW IS ADVISED TO USE CAUTION WHEN SHOVELING SNOW AND TAKE
FREQUENT BREAKS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## tls22

yay...im so happy


----------



## grandview

Just think Timmy,after this season you'll have stories to tell your grandchildren for the rest of your life.


----------



## tls22

grandview;1012140 said:


> Just think Timmy,after this season you'll have stories to tell your grandchildren for the rest of your life.


ur not kiddin gv...this is crazy


----------



## Len90

This storm has trouble written all over it. More heavy snow, more wind, and timed out horrendously. Stay safe everybody, this one will suck a lot!


----------



## iceyman

anybody else down for a florida trip tonite


----------



## highlander316

iceyman;1012200 said:


> anybody else down for a florida trip tonite


i am! Drinks in hand and toes in the sand.

This one is definately gonna blow. Gurantee no snow next year lol.


----------



## srl28

This is gonna Suck! keep moving the 12-24 line over closer and closer to me. Its over us now I think. Oh boy!! Here we go!


----------



## tls22

highlander316;1012262 said:


> i am! Drinks in hand and toes in the sand.
> 
> This one is definately gonna blow. Gurantee no snow next year lol.


oh yeah....next winter is going to suck....prob 2in tops


----------



## creativedesigns

iceyman;1012200 said:


> anybody else down for a florida trip tonite


Im already there! LOL, and the gurls are Fabulous


----------



## ppandr

It's gonna be hard just to get around. Wet snow on the trees, winds, and unfrozen, saturated ground....alot of sh*t gonna be falling down. If we get the 12-16 they are talking about now we are gonna be out of power for days.


----------



## mkwl

Hearing accumulation totals anywhere from 3-6 to 12-18  Sounds like they've got this one figured out lol :laughing:

No doubt- going to be HEAVY because it'll be so warm... I'd be happy with about 6-8" with it being all over by Friday morning.

Have fun guys, and be safe!


----------



## fordplowdude

mkwl;1012566 said:


> No doubt- going to be HEAVY because it'll be so warm... I'd be happy with about 6-8" with it being all over by Friday morning.


I couldn't agree with you more! I hope it all ends by friday morning.


----------



## w4hyi

I just don't get it you northern guys cry because there is no snow and then when u get snow u cry because its wet or to much at one time . I'm not saying every one is cry so don;t take it the wrong way but there is alot of crying going on in here and they know who they are' JUST SUCK IT UP AND PLOW THE STUFF AND STOP CRYING


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

w4hyi;1012798 said:


> I just don't get it you northern guys cry because there is no snow and then when u get snow u cry because its wet or to much at one time . I'm not saying every one is cry so don;t take it the wrong way but there is alot of crying going on in here and they know who they are' JUST SUCK IT UP AND PLOW THE STUFF AND STOP CRYING


Man do I agree with you!!! Let me send a little cheese with your whine. Be grateful people are outta work!!!


----------



## mkwl

Don't get me wrong, I will take the snow (especially this one- it's timed perfectly with me being home from college)- I'd just rather have it be light, fluffy snow.... oh well... beggars can't be choosers when it comes to snow...

Looks like 12-20" here with some rain mixed in from like 2P-8P- probably going to go out for round 1 around 3PM...

Have fun guys- be safe!


----------



## ppandr

A article I pulled off yahoo this am....

New York – And, the Academy Award for the scariest description of a snowstorm this year goes to ...

OK, they are not giving out Oscars to meteorologists – yet.

But as the Northeast prepares for yet another winter storm, meteorologists are coming up with descriptions that might make Edgar Allan Poe’s hair stand on end. 

Some of the forecasts for the latest storm, which is supposed to start Thursday: “You may never see a Big Daddy like this again,” “Monster Storm,” and “Snow hurricane.” (See the Monitor's coverage of the 'upside-down winter' that's led to record-breaking snowfalls and snow in all 50 states.)

All of this coming from people who usually talk about “unsettled weather patterns” and a 30 percent chance of rain.

Although most people are tired of hearing about blizzards and “snowmageddons,” “it’s good for my business,” admits Scott Bernhardt, a meteorologist and chief operating officer at Planalytics, which provides weather predictions for businesses. “This is nuts!!”

Mr. Bernhardt says weather forecasters have a responsibility to give people a time to prepare for bad weather. "You hope for the best and prepare for the worst," he says.

But when is a forecast a warning to head for the grocery store to make sure you have milk, bread, and eggs, and when is it hype?

The approaching storm illustrates the problems faced by weather forecasters. A powerful low-pressure system, called a Nor’easter, is forecast to form off the North Carolina coast on Wednesday night. But the actual track of the storm is uncertain.

“It has not even developed yet,” says Henry Margusity, a meteorologist with AccuWeather.com in State College, Pa.

In a normal Nor’easter, the storm moves up the East Coast and then heads out to sea. But this time, the computer models are predicting it will curl back towards land. It may even do a “loop de loop” over Northeast Pennsylvania before heading deeper into New England, where it will dissipate after leaving ski areas with a ton of white stuff.

AccuWeather, however, based on its computer models, has issued a forecast for a “Super Storm,” suggesting hurricane force winds could buffet the East Coast, especially New Jersey, Pennsylvania, and upstate New York.

This prompted something of a meteorological food fight with the Weather Channel, which on its web site says a comparison to a hurricane is “just bad meteorology.”

Mr. Bernhardt says that AccuWeather “will hype a cloud – they hype everything.”

The Morning Call, an Allentown, Pa., newspaper, quoted a National Weather Service forecaster as saying it was not responsible to put out a forecast like that. 

However, Gary Szatkowski, the meteorologist in charge at the Mt. Holly, N.J., office of the NWS, says the Morning Call report is not correct. “We don’t comment on other organizations' forecasts,” says Mr. Szatkowski. A subsequent story by the Call on its web site does not mention the quote, attributed to NWS forecaster Roy Miller. 

However, the criticism of the language irks Margusity, who explains why AccuWeather is using such powerful imagery. He says the storm, the fifth big storm this season, has the potential to damage power lines and strand motorists.

“We are going to have very strong winds, and people are getting complacent about this,” he says. “This is a different animal, a different beast, and maybe we needed a little hype so people understand something is going on here that they need to be aware of.” 

After the storm goes past, Margusity says, AccuWeather’s forecast is fair game if it turns out to be a nonevent, something other than a “life or death” situation. In the meantime, anyone for a “snowacane?”


----------



## mkwl

Puts a little tingle down my spine... snowacane... YIKES!


----------



## Lou512

*Winter Storm Warning Until 2/26/2010 12:00:00 PM 
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
415 AM EST THU FEB 25 2010 
DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ013-014-016>022-026-027-PAZ070-071-252100-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.W.0006.000000T0000Z-100226T1700Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-
ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...FREEHOLD...
SANDY HOOK...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...
MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
415 AM EST THU FEB 25 2010
...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST FRIDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST FRIDAY.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM DEVELOPING OFF THE CAROLINA COAST WILL
INTENSIFY AND MOVE NORTHWARD TO NEAR LONG ISLAND BY TONIGHT. IT IS
THEN EXPECTED TO MOVE WESTWARD AND LINGER OVER THE REGION THROUGH
FRIDAY.

PRECIPITATION WILL BE MAINLY IN THE FORM OF SNOW AND WILL LAST
THROUGH EARLY FRIDAY. ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED ACROSS THE WARNED AREA. ADDITIONALLY, SUSTAINED WINDS
AROUND 30 MPH WITH GUSTS AS HIGH AS 45 MPH WILL DEVELOP DURING THE
AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY. THESE STRONG WINDS WILL LIKELY
LEAD TO BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW... AS WELL AS SCATTERED POWER
OUTAGES.

THE SNOW COULD BE A HEAVY... WET SNOW... SIMILAR TO THE LAST
STORM... WHICH MAY HAVE AN EFFECT ON TREES AND BUILDING OVERHANGS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE*

action news meterorologist just said "*white* snow is falling now " .

see what 6 years of schooling can do for you


----------



## mkwl

Raining right now in Northern Bergen County... about 2" of wet, heavy slushy snow on the ground... I will probably wait until it starts snowing again, with like 4" down to go plow... then its supposed to get cold and windy... so we'll have tons of ice... FANTASTIC!


----------



## forestfireguy

Matt,

Where are you in Bergen County where it's raining??


----------



## Lil' Danny

All ( consistent ) wet snow in Wayne, temperature is only 35 degrees.


----------



## iceyman

just scraped about 2" of slush... hopefully it comes as powder later and makes for and easy push tomorow morning... now we just gota wait for the next wave...


----------



## ppandr

Been snowing here since 5 am...and everything is wet blacktop.
Wind is just starting to pick up.

So far naming this one Febuary Fizzler II


----------



## s&mll

Hillsborough and New Brunswick both blacktop all day. Hopefully we get something to push


----------



## tls22

push 2 inches of slop in holmdel.....nada in edison.....i dunno whats going to happen tonight


----------



## cj7plowing

4 to 5 inches of slush in ocean township and long branch. 3 to 4 in red bank

not sure whats gonna happen.


----------



## mkwl

I started round 1 around 3PM- was SOOO HEAVY- about 2" of sloppy shush/water. Now snowing big flakes... coming down pretty good, probably another 3" down by now, will probably do round 2 late tonight/early tomorrow AM!


----------



## forestfireguy

We're doing a continuous round 1........Its crazy, we have sites with 6-7-8 inches and ones with 1-2 about 2 miles apart. They're not kidding about the banding in this storm.


----------



## highlander316

ppandr;1013171 said:


> Been snowing here since 5 am...and everything is wet blacktop.
> Wind is just starting to pick up.
> 
> So far naming this one Febuary Fizzler II


that's the exact way it's been here, and still is. About 1/2 hour ago, it finally started accumulating ever so slightly on some surfaces, but that was mostly just from so much wind blowing it around. Will this be a dud? They are still calling for 8" overnight so we'll see.


----------



## simoncx

So much for 12+, so far it's still not sticking to the pavement and now there showing 1-3" tonight and 38 degrees tomorrow on the weather channel.


----------



## tjlands

forestfireguy;1013470 said:


> We're doing a continuous round 1........Its crazy, we have sites with 6-7-8 inches and ones with 1-2 about 2 miles apart. They're not kidding about the banding in this storm.


Good Luck this storm, You guys are finally getting buried up there.
Down here in Snow Central this winter we got 5" of snow so far today and none of it stuck since our runs this morning. And yes I'm glad. 33 degrees now


----------



## mrsops

We already got about 3 inches in staten island, but there saying where gonna get hit real hard after midnight into tomm morning.


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;1013522 said:


> Good Luck this storm, You guys are finally getting buried up there.
> Down here in Snow Central this winter we got 5" of snow so far today and none of it stuck since our runs this morning. And yes I'm glad. 33 degrees now


yea if we get another 5 or so ill be happy.. no need for another 12


----------



## ppandr

Bands are setting up nicely now.... I'm down to 27 degrees.


----------



## MnM

mkwl;1012884 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I will take the snow (especially this one- it's timed perfectly with me being home from college)- I'd just rather have it be light, fluffy snow.... oh well... beggars can't be choosers when it comes to snow...
> 
> Looks like 12-20" here with some rain mixed in from like 2P-8P- probably going to go out for round 1 around 3PM...
> 
> Have fun guys- be safe!


And I would love a little hoe to follow me around and blow me at will.............
I was thinking this last night but kept my mouth shut til now......
Anyone on here that complains that its snowing and its wet, dry, slushy, red, brown, whatever
should sell there equipment and move on.............
This is what I live for not to mention make a living doing it so I want snow all the time and lots of it.....................

Im not trying to take any shots at anyone but I will start a thread about snow belly achers and you all can post those comments over there...........


----------



## MnM

In Hazlet, its been snowing and sticking since 7am then got wet and sloppy, we stayed plowing with the storm and sent everyone home at 7:30 to rest up til about 1,2,3 am then going back out and doing it all over again. At about 8:50 exactly what henry said was going to happen did. Winds are now a sustained 20-30 mph. Snowing Hard as [email protected], and temps are below freezing FINALLY....... I actually saw a ******** snow outfit doing driveways in a very simlilar HOA at about 730 when it practically stopped..............Now they will have to go thru all the drives again and we are talking 150 driveways at least..........Glad I didnt follow there lead when I was unsure if I should attack them or not......morons . Thanks for making up my mind DirtyJersey............Sorry i am bableing all wired on coffee and what not....Enjoy and be safe everyone


----------



## mkwl

There's about 12" on the ground in Northern Bergen and coming down HARD... just got back from round 2- power lines down everywhere, trees, looks like a war zone- INSANE! NONE of the secondary roads were plowed at all... craziness... now to sleep.... back up at 7A to start all over again! At least its fluffier snow now!


----------



## iceyman

go back out to play in powderpayup


----------



## s&mll

in staten island and coming down harder then ever. plus the wind has been pretty intense


----------



## mexiking

I'm Scared! Lol.


----------



## mexiking

weve had like 3 ft in WM I lost count


----------



## ppandr

Stopped in for food before heading out for comm clean up and checked wx....
What's this I see for Tuesday night into Weds?????


----------



## mkwl

Think we're going to get anything more- or is this storm over? I'm thinking I'll go out tomorrow AM for my cleanup run... anyone?


----------



## cj7plowing

Its going to die over us ! looks like coastal low on tues night!


----------



## tls22

Made out well......a few hours on thursday....then 2am-5pm on friday.....had to look at my phone to see what days we plowed.....you forget what day it is when ur out there.....it just seem like it did not want to stop snowing....pretty amazing winter we have going here....i have never seen anything like it


----------



## iceyman

Nice 15 hours in the truck which ran great thank god.. Ill take one more shot on tues and weds then it really needs to be 60* lol


----------



## tls22

some pics :redbounce


----------



## tls22

some more :redbounce


----------



## tls22

tls22;1014900 said:


> some more :redbounce


forgot to upload...here


----------



## ppandr

Took a alot of pics and videos but yesterday I had my phone in the outside pocket of my rain jacket while doing the last minute mad dash snowblowing and did not realize that the pocket flap was tucked in not over the pocket. Led to this equation SNOW+WARMTH+PHONE=TRIP TO VERIZON STORE today.

At least no one called to b*tch....


----------



## blk90s13

What a storm it kept changing its mind around from sleet to HUGE flakes to real fluffy powder stuff 


Was out from 5am Thursday morning till 11pm Friday night which is what counts payup


I am almost ready for a week in Florida right about now but would take 4 more big storms first


----------



## 55cgas

WHEW!!!!, what a storm. Went out 11:30am Thursday till 8pm, then back out 1am Friday till 5pm. Then a couple calls for some driveways this morning. Now im ready for spring.


----------



## mkwl

This was quite a storm for sure! We ended up getting around 15"-18" here in Northern Bergen County, before it settled. Was pretty heavy stuff- trees/power lines, etc down EVERYWHERE and many road closures! About 1/3 of my town is still without power (and probably will be for quite some time).

All in all- was a good payup maker- truck and plow worked flawlessly, only casualty was the drive belt and starter rope on my snowblower- fortunately my local Toro dealer had it in stock and I was back in business. Plowed most 3-4 times- did my round 1 starting at around 12PM Thurs, finished my cleanup round at noon today- I could use a little sleep lol... but all in all it was a good one!

Now, I'm ready for the snow to melt off, and spring to come- I'm itching to get back on a mower!


----------



## mrsops

They said we got 18'' in staten island then they printed out 15'' in the paper. was out 24 hours straight. Would like more snow before we start up march 15 lol


----------



## s&mll

mrsops;1015243 said:


> They said we got 18'' in staten island then they printed out 15'' in the paper. was out 24 hours straight. Would like more snow before we start up march 15 lol


Atleast im not the only one with that thought..... Everyone I told about the staten island lot I do called me nuts. Said 6 at most


----------



## mrsops

s&mll;1015334 said:


> Atleast im not the only one with that thought..... Everyone I told about the staten island lot I do called me nuts. Said 6 at most


They must not live on staten island??? Because if they did they would know. I have an account that likes to get done once everything has fallen its acually one of those storage keepers. Its a hard place to plow. I could sware there was a 18'' in that place.

Where do you plow on staten island?


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

idk, mayor bloomberg was on the air saying it was the worst storm in nyc in a decade. i'm about 20 nautical miles away and it didn't seem as bad as the blizzard we got back in december and it started and stuck earlier here. haven't seen the nws totals for mon county yet, but a lot melted today....get them invoices out before they forget!


----------



## Surf'n'Turf

MnM;1013753 said:


> And I would love a little hoe to follow me around and blow me at will.............


untouchables and an unlimited supply of dollars and you might get lucky.....otherwise, you'll have to go to da burg lol


----------



## shovelracer

We got hit hard by the last one. It was stupid wet. Took 37 hours to get it all opened up. Lost 1 truck in the process. Then another 5 hours to do final cleanups on a few. Now today I have to go out with the loader. I havent checked the reports but we saw no less than 15" anywhere and most had over 20". Big problem was the wind. We had about 10 resi accounts that had to be dug out of 5' of snow. The streets are cleared 4-5' shy of the curb. I'm willing to bet that Monday they will go back and push it all back to the curb. In the process they will break off thousands of mailboxes and bury in or out tens of thousands of people. Our local guys really dropped the ball on this one. Nearly every intersection has a 6 foot pile on the corner. I cant believe that every person has to pull out of the smaller roads totally blind. I saw nearly 3 bad accidents in the same intersection yesterday from this. Well Feb. has been a good income month. Makes up for Jan. We really need this stuff to melt now.


----------



## srl28

shovelracer;1015764 said:


> We got hit hard by the last one. It was stupid wet. Took 37 hours to get it all opened up. Lost 1 truck in the process. Then another 5 hours to do final cleanups on a few. Now today I have to go out with the loader. I havent checked the reports but we saw no less than 15" anywhere and most had over 20". Big problem was the wind. We had about 10 resi accounts that had to be dug out of 5' of snow. The streets are cleared 4-5' shy of the curb. I'm willing to bet that Monday they will go back and push it all back to the curb. In the process they will break off thousands of mailboxes and bury in or out tens of thousands of people. Our local guys really dropped the ball on this one. Nearly every intersection has a 6 foot pile on the corner. I cant believe that every person has to pull out of the smaller roads totally blind. I saw nearly 3 bad accidents in the same intersection yesterday from this. Well Feb. has been a good income month. Makes up for Jan. We really need this stuff to melt now.


I couldnt agree more. The other night, after our commercial sites closed and we left to do the couple residentials we still have, the roads were so bad that they were near impassable. And like you said, the towns really plowed us in bad here. Have one account where the snow on the side of the street is higher than a volkswagen Jetta. We snapped a quick picture. I would argue that this was one of, if not the worst storm since the 1996 Blizzard. Oh and now, its snowing again, got a good half inch on the ground now and its still coming! Not cool! This better start melting soon!!


----------



## forestfireguy

Wait til tomorrow when the muni's go and try to bench the roadsides or push it back to the curbs..........People will be PISSED then, another 2ft of snow at the end of the driveways. That'll suck for us commercial guys too, another few hours opening everything up again, great!!!!


----------



## shovelracer

The 96 was a bad one. I was a senior helping out my friends brother then. First I learned to plow with a manual 70's chevy, then I got upgraded to the new ford that after my boss hit a rock and bent the plow mount only turned right 1/4 turn. If I remember that was about 5 days worth. That was like 3 feet worth, but considering we got 10" followed by 20" this one was close enough. I don't recall one being that bad since 96, but I was out of state from 2000-2004. You guys had one bad one somewhere in there if I remember. Funny cause these 20" immobilized the area for at least 2 days. Where I was in Lake Tahoe that would have been nothing and school would be open the whole time. 5 feet overnight and it's a 2 hour delay. If they do close school it's not cause the roads are bad it's because too many kids will be out skiing to count it as an official day anyways. Of course out there they use road graders and loaders followed by 10' truck mounted snowblowers. Whole different animal. I was wishing I had a truck mounted blower this round though.


----------



## tjlands

Yes re-opening of locations has been going on for us all winter. In some cases for four days in a row. In two storms this year it took Howell twp 72 hrs after the storm to finally get curb. And that was on Rt 9.

Look at some of these storm totals 

POTTER HOLLOW NY 53.00
WOODFORD VT 52.00
SLIDE MTN NY 51.00
WOODRIDGE 6 S NY 46.90
ALTAMONT 3 SSW NY 43.50
RANDOLPH 4 WSW NH 43.00
WEST HALIFAX VT 38.50
BAYARD WE 37.80
OAKLAND MD 36.00
SPARTA TWP 4 E NJ 33.00
LUDLOW VT 32.30
HARRIMAN NY 32.00
MONROE NY 32.00
WARREN VT 32.00
HAWLEY 2 NNW PA 31.90
WAITSVILLE 2 W VT 31.00


----------



## s&mll

Whats going on for this week? rain?


----------



## mexiking

This week is Spring Peeking in! We are getting Hi 48 F next Monday so all the Snow is soon to be gone. I'm actually done w/ the snow and ready to do spring clean ups...


----------



## blk90s13

We need 4 more big storms spring can wait


----------



## s&mll

Either I want storms now, or spring. I need to go back to putting lights in


----------



## shovelracer

This last week was a bit brutal. 4-5 rounds and followed by 2 full days of additional loader work. Storm wise we have already beat our average, but a few more smaller ones wouldn't hurt. Anymore big stuff and it will just screw with the spring season. I call 2 small ones, another slushy mess, and 1 more monster.


----------



## srl28

County started benching some today with the wing plows. Not too much though. Town hasnt come through to plow everything back yet. Tomorrow night seems to be a wintry mix/light snow. I'll be honest, I'm ready for spring now. Couple of these little light storms wouldnt be bad but none of these big storms or else we'll really have some drainage issues and some really muddy properties we cant do much with. 

Made it through the big 25" storm last week without a loader on our larger site somehow. Machine had a major hydraulic problem. Seems like we cant catch up on sleep, was a never ending storm and the darn snow showers and now refreeze kept us goin back out. Ready for spring now.


----------



## forestfireguy

SPRING is for girls.......LOL

I could go for another couple 2-4 inchers............


----------



## srl28

Thats fine with me, 2-4 inchers are good. Not in for any of these 10 plus deals. Suns been melting some piles so thats good!


----------



## s&mll

Glad you didnt go insane after that last storm Will.


----------



## srl28

HA wasnt so bad after all. Problem was that we went to get some rest at midnight. Foreman calls me at 1:15 frantically saying that in that short amount of time about 6 inches stacked up. I thought he was nuts, until I looked outside. Wind drifts and some heavy blowing snow really came down. And yep, loader down with a hydraulic problem that couldnt be fixed out in the field easily. On top of that, as you know, I nailed a curb at about 30mph and blew a hose on the plow. Quick fix yes but not when its snowing about 2" and hour and blowing all over!

All in all we made it, actually did very well and cleaned up quick. Just got crazy there for a little bit and nerves and patience were stretched way thin at that point.


----------



## mrsops

1-3 inches headed for staten starting tonight with rain then switching to snow into wednesday. I would be in my glory if we got 2 inches. Nice quick storm make a few bucks. I forgot what its like to go out for 8 hours compared to 24-30 hours lol


----------



## tls22

saying about 2-3 here in edison.....dont know how much will stick....the storm is not done trending west.....i wonder if it has a few more suprises left


----------



## highlander316

calling for 1-3" here, but it'll be snow/rain/snow/rain/snow/rain as they are saying.


----------



## s&mll

srl28;1017787 said:


> HA wasnt so bad after all. Problem was that we went to get some rest at midnight. Foreman calls me at 1:15 frantically saying that in that short amount of time about 6 inches stacked up. I thought he was nuts, until I looked outside. Wind drifts and some heavy blowing snow really came down. And yep, loader down with a hydraulic problem that couldnt be fixed out in the field easily. On top of that, as you know, I nailed a curb at about 30mph and blew a hose on the plow. Quick fix yes but not when its snowing about 2" and hour and blowing all over!
> 
> All in all we made it, actually did very well and cleaned up quick. Just got crazy there for a little bit and nerves and patience were stretched way thin at that point.


Glad everything worked out ok for you..... Told yah it was just a hose. I think it takes alot of force to actually break the ram. Anyone try the new sponser for plow hoses? He has 40"fishers for like 15 bucks. I pay 40 something locally.


----------



## srl28

Well we didnt have any on the truck so I ran to my local dealer that second it happend. Got 2 hoses fixed, (one that blew and another one I didnt like the condition of) half hour of labor and fluid all topped off. Total came to just over $100.00. Didnt think that was bad, especially in the thick of things.


----------



## forestfireguy

We mangled a ram, it was the tube, not the ram, too bad they don't sell replacement tubes. Or do they?? My Western dealer says no, anyone have a source? Would be a 15 minute rebuild. We bought 2 the minute it happened in case we had another one go.


----------



## srl28

When I went in to get the hoses and everything all fixed the guy had a stack of messed up rams. Said people were running out of room to stack the snow so they were just ramming piles and busting stuff up. Dont think they just sell the tubes and if they did its probably one of those deals where its just best to replace the whole thing while your at it to be safe.


----------



## s&mll

Ed how fast were you guys going to mangle that tube? And what did you hit?


----------



## forestfireguy

It was one of my guys plowing a PITA HOA, he hit a raised manhole at about 20, it was staked well, but he was tired and not paying attention. Ironic, he's the guy that staked the location so he knew it was there, This is the 2nd plow we;ve damaged on this site so far, and I can tell you we will NEVER take on another property that's not finish paved. We'd have looked harder at it but they signed a 12 month contract and the maintenance side is very profitable and the builder promised to have it finish paved before thanksgiving.....BS to that, only well paved lots. I was helping on a route that was behind, was pushing up a pile in an unfamiliar lot and got hung up on a FD connection pipe, I'd already damaged it so I hit $ Wheel low to get off, but wrecked a trip spring bracket on my new V-Plow.......OUCH, still getting ribbed pretty good by the guys for that. I hear it was coned off pretty well but we had about 12" on top of the 12" we got a week before, and needless to say it wasn't visible.


----------



## Lou512

running outta room ...

















6'5'' so far....


----------



## Lou512

al gore-bal warming ....GlobalWarning hahahahah


----------



## blk90s13

Lou512;1019658 said:


> al gore-bal warming ....GlobalWarning hahahahah


he came to my mind every time it snowed this year lol


----------



## gman2310

So what do we think, is it over?


----------



## Lou512

there is a rumor going around that some Cherokee Cheif American Indian predicted all 3 blizzards. he says , "wait until you see the one coming in march" he is predicting 40" .now im not one for stargazers but like the fat lady says , it aint over until its over . im ready ,willin and able . hows bout you ?

bowtie failed miserably last storm calling for 1-3 tues-wed.may have been a windshield or lawn forecast


----------



## iceyman

Lou512;1020135 said:


> there is a rumor going around that some Cherokee Cheif American Indian predicted all 3 blizzards. he says , "wait until you see the one coming in march" he is predicting 40" .now im not one for stargazers but like the fat lady says , it aint over until its over . im ready ,willin and able . hows bout you ?
> 
> bowtie failed miserably last storm calling for 1-3 tues-wed.may have been a windshield or lawn forecast


that guy was funny as hell


----------



## Lou512

is he on youbube?


----------



## ppandr

See you boys in the fall.....we all had a great year payup payup payup payup


----------



## s&mll

called all my guys up today. we start march 22nd. i wouldnt mind another snow before then though


----------



## forestfireguy

Don't count it over just yet...........

Big storm next wknd, we all know how spring storms can bring cold air along!!!!!


----------



## iceyman

pretty nice out today


----------



## blk90s13

It is amazing down here, great day lube and garage clean up


----------



## iceyman

blk90s13;1021825 said:


> It is amazing down here, great day lube and garage clean up


15* warmer and we have amazing payup


----------



## s&mll

icey i was just at the track.... where is your store in relation


----------



## iceyman

s&mll;1021905 said:


> icey i was just at the track.... where is your store in relation


bout 3 miles from the track... i live on the same road as it.. what you doin there? they open yet?


----------



## ford550

It's nice down here in Florida right now. Mid-70's all week. Need the reprieve before the next season begins and is crazy for 9 months. We had a great year payuppayuppayup. February come hard. See ya all in November.


----------



## s&mll

iceyman;1021914 said:


> bout 3 miles from the track... i live on the same road as it.. what you doin there? they open yet?


Yeah today was opening day. It was evo vs. STI day


----------



## iceyman

s&mll;1022057 said:


> Yeah today was opening day. It was evo vs. STI day


tru dat... my gramma has been the office manager there since 69'.... basically grew up there and still go to a bunch of races a year


----------



## s&mll

Wow this post died real fast


----------



## Kuzanut

yep..........


----------



## prizeprop

Think we have one more 2-4" left in this winter/spring.


----------



## srl28

When? These 52+ degree days have been nice!


----------



## prizeprop

srl28;1025064 said:


> When? These 52+ degree days have been nice!


There great, but we all know there a tease.April will probably be 40's like the last couple years.


----------



## mkwl

prizeprop;1025076 said:


> There great, but we all know there a tease.April will probably be 40's like the last couple years.


How do you figure that? Last spring on 4/25/09 it was 88* in the sun! We will be starting spring cleanups the last week of March (once the ground dries out)- winter is over (as I see it anyway- with temps in the 50's as far as the forecast goes)... I'm SO ready for spring!

See you guys in a couple months!


----------



## prizeprop

mkwl;1025465 said:


> How do you figure that? Last spring on 4/25/09 it was 88* in the sun! We will be starting spring cleanups the last week of March (once the ground dries out)- winter is over (as I see it anyway- with temps in the 50's as far as the forecast goes)... I'm SO ready for spring!
> 
> See you guys in a couple months!


yep remember that day. key word is that day.


----------



## mkwl

prizeprop;1025798 said:


> yep remember that day. key word is that day.


Well if it's 88* one day and 32* the next, I don't think it's gonna stick lol:laughing:

This was an awesome year for us in NJ- hopefully next year will be just as good!


----------



## fatheadon1

*if any of you guys need a tree service*

im posting this for my boss we are tree guys looking to hook up with LAWN MAINTANANCE guys. The company name is J&R outdoor service we do a tree work around central nj and are looking to work for you to service your customers. We are family owned and operated Fully Insured and are more then willing to pay you for your leads to any tree work for your customers. We also offer full bobcat service. If your looking to offer your customers this service and put some coin in your pocket at the same time gives us a call 732-425-6330 we have references if need. thank you for your time


----------



## tls22

this was the best winter i have ever been through....dont think we will see this again for a long time...i enjoyed it....and now look forward to cutting grass...plow is washed and put away for a long summers nap.....enjoy the summer guys...i will be around....one last pic


----------



## Spool it up

here it comes s jersey , n md , n delaware. nothing mentioned on the 11pm news 

Special Weather Statement
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
1149 PM EST THU JAN 31 2013

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ016-021>025-010900-
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SALEM-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...PENNSVILLE...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY
1149 PM EST THU JAN 31 2013

...A 2 TO 6 HOUR PERIOD OF SIGNIFICANT SNOW WILL HAMPER TRAVEL ACROSS
DELAWARE...EASTERN MARYLAND AND SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY DURING THE FRIDAY
MORNING COMMUTE...

MOTORISTS SHOULD BE PREPARED FOR RAPIDLY DETERIORATING ROAD CONDITIONS
AND VISIBILITY LIMITED TO ONE HALF MILE IN A SNOW EVENT OCCURRING BETWEEN
6 AND 10 FRIDAY MORNING.

SNOW AMOUNTS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ARE LIKELY WITH POTENTIAL FOR A NARROW
BAND OF 3 INCH AMOUNTS. MOST OF THE SNOW WILL FALLING IN 3 TO 4 HOURS
FRIDAY MORNING.

THE SNOW WILL BE FOLLOWED NORTHWEST WIND GUSTS NEAR 40 MPH DURING
MIDDAY.

MORE DETAILS WILL BE ISSUED IN OUR 330 AM FORECASTS.

$$

DRAG


----------

